# The Hive is hurt.



## Aeson

Forked from:  This HIVE is delicious, you must eat it!


----------



## Blackrat

I was wondering if anyone was going to make the new Hive.
*lights a candle for Rev*


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> That "there are no good men left" Is utter BS. There are plenty of good men left out there but their not always your ideal image so they're over looked.




There are good men out there. Superfreak is one of them. We dated for awhile but it didn't work out between us; fortunately we're still good friends, which works out because he's the groups DM. 

I can vouch for his goodness.


----------



## Demongirl

*eats all the food in the hive*

*lights another candle for Rev*

We miss you deeply, come back to us.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I was wondering if anyone was going to make the new Hive.
> *lights a candle for Rev*



Took some time to think of what I was going to say. 


Desert Hare said:


> There are good men out there. Superfreak is one of them. We dated for awhile but it didn't work out between us; fortunately we're still good friends, which works out because he's the groups DM.
> 
> I can vouch for his goodness.



Must not have been good enough if it ended.

I guess I'm just as bitter as some women at this point.


----------



## Demongirl

And now I actually have to go.

It's been good catching up. Will be back in a week.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Hmmmm, I'm not sure about the whole torture chamber....




I bet bindings and a blindfold are out also.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> And now I actually have to go.
> 
> It's been good catching up. Will be back in a week.



why only on the weekends? Too busy during the week?


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Must not have been good enough if it ended.




He was ready for the next step; I wasn't (premarital you know what). It was too much too soon.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I bet bindings and a blindfold are out also.




Not entirely.....


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Knowing your feelings about my preferences I feel honored. Thank you.



Hugs and non-lips kisses are okay with me.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> He was ready for the next step; I wasn't (premarital you know what). It was too much too soon.



I guess I can understand.


Goldmoon said:


> Not entirely.....



I wasn't sure. Trust isn't one of your strong suits.lol


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Hugs and non-lips kisses are okay with me.



You got her hopes up for something a little more.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> You got her hopes up for something a little more.




 Did I Goldmoon?


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Hugs and non-lips kisses are okay with me.




And I have no problem with that as well.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I wasn't sure. Trust isn't one of your strong suits.lol




Very true, its been abused and broken too much.



Desert Hare said:


> Did I Goldmoon?




Not at all Hare. I know better where youre concerned.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Not at all Hare. I know better where youre concerned.




Okay, I wasn't sure. Glad we can be friends despite our differences.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Okay, I wasn't sure. Glad we can be friends despite our differences.




Of course. What kind of shallow b*tch would I be if I couldnt be friends with someone just because they disagreed with me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Very true, its been abused and broken too much.



I'm sorry that happened to you. I hope you can find someone you can trust completely.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Of course. What kind of shallow b*tch would I be if I couldnt be friends with someone just because they disagreed with me.



If she can put up with me trying to get in her BDUs, I think she can put with you trying to stay out of them.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Of course. What kind of shallow b*tch would I be if I couldnt be friends with someone just because they disagreed with me.




I knew I liked you.

The world needs more women like us.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you. I hope you can find someone you can trust completely.




I thought I'd found her at my last base but I was wrong. I've got a lot of demons Aeson. It will take a pretty special person to settle down with me.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I was wondering if anyone was going to make the new Hive.
> *lights a candle for Rev*



Edited the first post to add a candle. Maybe we can do it until he comes back.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Edited the first post to add a candle. Maybe we can do it until he comes back.




Nice touch Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I thought I'd found her at my last base but I was wrong. I've got a lot of demons Aeson. It will take a pretty special person to settle down with me.



She wasn't what you hoped for or just never connected?

We all have demons. Some more than others. One thing I've been saying is that the right person might not always be the one we expect.That special person man or woman is out there. I'm learning not to limit myself.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> We all have demons. Some more than others. One thing I've been saying is that the right person might not always be the one we expect.That special person man or woman is out there. I'm learning not to limit myself.




Just don't forget to be true to yourself Aeson. Don't change for her unless you feel very strongly that she could be 'the one'. She needs to be able to accept and understand that you are who you are. They are some things that we can't change about ourselves even if we want to.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> If she can put up with me trying to get in her BDUs, I think she can put with you trying to stay out of them.




Aeson you can get into my BDU's anytime you want. I don't wear them anymore. I wear ACU's now.



Desert Hare said:


> I knew I liked you.
> 
> The world needs more women like us.




I'd like to think so.



Aeson said:


> Edited the first post to add a candle. Maybe we can do it until he comes back.




Well done.



Desert Hare said:


> Just don't forget to be true to yourself Aeson. Don't change for her unless you feel very strongly that she could be 'the one'. She needs to be able to accept and understand that you are who you are. They are some things that we can't change about ourselves even if we want to.




Very well said Hare.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dum de dum...   I was watching the direct to dvd movie of one of my favorite shows last night.  I'm not going to mention the name of the show, but I will mention it's black comedy, was on showtime, and lasted two seasons before the creator left the series to do Wonderfalls.

Once you webfoo the name, and what it's about, you'll see why I decided not to mention it.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Aeson you can get into my BDU's anytime you want. I don't wear them anymore. I wear ACU's now.



What are ACUs/BDUs? Forgive me for being MD*.

*Military Deficient. 



Goldmoon said:


> Very well said Hare.



Thanks.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Just don't forget to be true to yourself Aeson. Don't change for her unless you feel very strongly that she could be 'the one'. She needs to be able to accept and understand that you are who you are. They are some things that we can't change about ourselves even if we want to.



I haven't changed myself for anyone. A woman told me she wouldn't date me because I wasn't a Christian and she wanted a good Christian husband. I've been exploring it but it's for me not for her. She did get me thinking and I noticed I needed something new in my life. Something different that was something I wasn't used to. I've found the churches I've been to warm, friendly and welcoming. Makes me think of going back. I don't intend to change for anyone but myself because I have to be true to me before I can be true to someone else.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I haven't changed myself for anyone. A woman told me she wouldn't date me because I wasn't a Christian and she wanted a good Christian husband..




Funny... I heard that once before... then the girl decided to become atheist and then pegan.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I don't intend to change for anyone but myself because I have to be true to me before I can be true to someone else.




You are a wise man indeed.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Aeson you can get into my BDU's anytime you want. I don't wear them anymore. I wear ACU's now.



 You just couldn't roll with it? 


Goldmoon said:


> Well done.



Thanks.


Goldmoon said:


> Very well said Hare.



Yes it was.


Also the me here is the me that I am. I don't put up false fronts online. There are plenty of those kinds of people out there. I hide little and share a lot. I'm friendly, honest and caring. I'm loyal to my family and friends which are often the same to me.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Dum de dum...   I was watching the direct to dvd movie of one of my favorite shows last night.  I'm not going to mention the name of the show, but I will mention it's black comedy, was on showtime, and lasted two seasons before the creator left the series to do Wonderfalls.
> 
> Once you webfoo the name, and what it's about, you'll see why I decided not to mention it.



Did it star Penn and Teller or Seymor Butts? lol



Desert Hare said:


> What are ACUs/BDUs? Forgive me for being MD*.
> 
> *Military Deficient.



BDU= Battle Dress Uniform. ACU= Army Combat Uniform


Relique du Madde said:


> Funny... I heard that once before... then the girl decided to become atheist and then pegan.



I doubt this would happen to this one but I hope she could mellow out a bit.


Desert Hare said:


> You are a wise man indeed.



I spend a lot of time in solitude and self contemplation.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Did it star Penn and Teller or Seymor Butts? lol



Ellen Muth


----------



## Goldmoon

So how do you decide who creates the next hive?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Ellen Muth



I forgot about that one. Why can't you mention it here?


Goldmoon said:


> So how do you decide who creates the next hive?



We don't normally. Some times someone asks to. Sometimes someone just does it. I was asked if I wanted to do it by Demongirl.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Ellen Muth




Was it Normal, Ohio?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I forgot about that one. Why can't you mention it here?




She plays a grim reaper.  And it's not that I can't it's I don't want to.... but I've given enough clues already to what show it was.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> BDU= Battle Dress Uniform. ACU= Army Combat Uniform




Correct. I'm actually in the Air Force but I'm attached to an Army unit. I wear an Army uniform but my name tapes say U.S. Air Force. It throws a lot of people off.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Correct. I'm actually in the Air Force but I'm attached to an Army unit. I wear an Army uniform but my name tapes say U.S. Air Force. It throws a lot of people off.



I'm sure that you're in the Air Force but wearing an Army uniform isn't the only thing that throws people off.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> She plays a grim reaper.  And it's not that I can't it's I don't want to.... but I've given enough clues already to what show it was.




Ah. I know which one you're referring to now, but I've never watched it.


----------



## Desert Hare

My stomach keeps growling. I guess its time to eat. 

*goes to make a sammich*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anyways...

My gf wants me to make something for her birthday... I have no clue what to make her.  I've been doing all those craft projects for my "streaming media" class project butI doubt she would want a beer/soda bracelet or another boom made from recycled paper (I already made her one).


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Desert Hare

Sheesh, I mention a sammich and enworld crashes.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> She plays a grim reaper. And it's not that I can't it's I don't want to.... but I've given enough clues already to what show it was.




Come on baby, don't fear the reaper.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Anyways...
> 
> My gf wants me to make something for her birthday...




How about a jewelry box?


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Sheesh, I mention a sammich and enworld crashes.



Enworld wanted soup. It had a hissy fit and stormed off.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm sure that you're in the Air Force but wearing an Army uniform isn't the only thing that throws people off.




Youre probably right.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Enworld wanted soup. It had a hissy fit and stormed off.




HAHAHAHAHA!

That's too much. You crack me up Aeson. 

Now glue me back together. 


You've been sigged.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Youre probably right.



I'm always right.



Desert Hare said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> That's too much. You crack me up Aeson.
> 
> Now glue me back together.
> 
> 
> You've been sigged.





Last night Courtney the woman working with us laughed when I picked back at the guy always picks at me. He asked what she was going on about. Her response "I love Richard, he's so funny." He did not like that one bit. lol


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Anyways...
> 
> My gf wants me to make something for her birthday... I have no clue what to make her. I've been doing all those craft projects for my "streaming media" class project butI doubt she would want a beer/soda bracelet or another boom made from recycled paper (I already made her one).




I want a GF for my birthday.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Last night Courtney the woman working with us laughed when I picked back at the guy always picks at me. He asked what she was going on about. Her response "I love Richard, he's so funny." He did not like that one bit. lol




 Color me confused.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


>




 He's cute from what I can see.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I want a GF for my birthday.



Me too.


Desert Hare said:


> Color me confused.



An anecdote about my night last night?


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> He's cute from what I can see.




Now all he needs is a 14" lizard.


----------



## Aeson

My avatar is too small.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> An anecdote about my night last night?




I is/was confused about the whole thing. I just don't get it.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Now all he needs is a 14" lizard.





You might want to work up to that.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I is/was confused about the whole thing. I just don't get it.



I cracked her up and when she said something about it the other guy acted hurt. It was just a funny scene. also it's rare that I hear a woman say she loves me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Now all he needs is a 14" lizard.




yep. 



Aeson said:


> You might want to work up to that.




no need. The last time one was on my chest. I handeled it.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> My avatar is too small.




How about this:


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I cracked her up and when she said something about it the other guy acted hurt. It was just a funny scene. also it's rare that I hear a woman say she loves me.




Ah. Now I get it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> yep.



 14" lizards are the new broad and long swords. 



Goldmoon said:


> no need. The last time one was on my chest. I handeled it.



From what you've said I have no doubt.


Desert Hare said:


> How about this:



This?

I was showing the avatar source in case someone asked what it was supposed to be.lol


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Ah. Now I get it.



Good.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> This?




I accidentally hit 'reply' instead of 'manage attachments'.

Recheck my post now.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I accidentally hit 'reply' instead of 'manage attachments'.
> 
> Recheck my post now.



I saw. Recheck my avatar.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I saw. Recheck my avatar.




I noticed. Seems I'm always helping you with avatars.


----------



## Wereserpent

Evening Hive!


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> Evening Hive!




Hello Galeros. How are you tonight?


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I noticed. Seems I'm always helping you with avatars.



Yes you do. Now I'm on a computer where I could have done more with the picture but hadn't gotten around to it.lol


Galeros said:


> Evening Hive!



*Eats Galeros*


----------



## Wereserpent

Desert Hare said:


> Hello Galeros. How are you tonight?




I am doing fine.



Aeson said:


> *Eats Galeros*


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Evening Hive!




Hello Galeros!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Hello Galeros!




Hello GoldBar.


----------



## Desert Hare

Uh oh. I sense a tickle fest coming on.


----------



## Wereserpent

Desert Hare said:


> Uh oh. I sense a tickle feast coming on.




FIFY.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> I noticed. Seems I'm always helping you with avatars.




I need a new one. Any ideas?


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Hello GoldBar.




Goldbar?



Desert Hare said:


> Uh oh. I sense a tickle fest coming on.




Not tonight, I'm a little tired.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I need a new one. Any ideas?



Weird you mention that. When I was changing mine I remembered you saying something about changing yours before and did a search for Goldmoon. 
Some random pictures using that.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> I need a new one. Any ideas?




Give me a couple of minutes. I'm working on it.

Here's one:


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Weird you mention that. When I was changing mine I remembered you saying something about changing yours before and did a search for Goldmoon.
> Some random pictures using that.




I don't know what I want honestly.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I don't know what I want honestly.



We're just making suggestions.

Maybe something Air Force.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Give me a couple of minutes. I'm working on it.
> 
> Here's one:




I'm not sure if I want a play in my Screen name or not.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I'm not sure if I want a play in my Screen name or not.



*run-by frogging*


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Desert Hare

Okay, Goldie. I was hard at work making these type and size compliant, so I hope one of them floats your boat.


----------



## Desert Hare

Here's another:


----------



## Aeson

I guess I've had enough solitude and self-contemplation for now. I'm getting depressed. I think I'm going to get ready to go see _Valkyrie_.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I guess I've had enough solitude and self-contemplation for now. I'm getting depressed. I think I'm going to get ready to go see _Valkyrie_.




*Hugs Aeson*

Have fun.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Here's another:




I appreciate the effort but none of those jump out at me.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> *Hugs Aeson*
> 
> Have fun.



Thanks.



Goldmoon said:


> I appreciate the effort but none of those jump out at me.



We tried.


----------



## Desert Hare

A sextuplet of Kate Winslet avatars


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Sex with Kate Winslet Avatars.




FIFM..

I do like the last one though......yummy.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> A sextuplet of Kate Winslet avatars




I appreciate all the effort. You know, until tonight I was convinced you didnt like me.


----------



## megamania

whew.... made it


All of the imaging taking place here kept me out.    Has anyone tried a Loken image from Bloodryne?  Red head and I remember Goldie saying she liked her.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> I appreciate all the effort. You know, until tonight I was convinced you didnt like me.




Sorry if I gave you that impression. I can be a little [p]rude sometimes.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> All of the imaging taking place here kept me out.    Has anyone tried a Loken image from Bloodryne?  Red head and I remember Goldie saying she liked her.




Whats happening Mega?


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> whew.... made it
> 
> 
> All of the imaging taking place here kept me out. Has anyone tried a Loken image from Bloodryne? Red head and I remember Goldie saying she liked her.




Kristanna Lokken is yummy too even though Bloodrayne (the movie) sucked ass.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Sorry if I gave you that impression. I can be a little [p]rude sometimes.




It happens. Hell, even I get prude sometimes.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> It happens. Hell, even I get prude sometimes.






The new avatar really suits you.


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> Whats happening Mega?




Not much.   Tim annd his friend had a blast playing the dungeon crawl.  At 1st level they killed a Black Dragon Wrykling (CR3) which has them hyped up big time.

Wife is sitting with me trying to figure out the appeal of the Hive.

Going away for a moment to locate the family pictures I have here somewhere.


Back in a few.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I finished recording my 4th and 5th video for my class... and now I am gone.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> Wife is sitting with me trying to figure out the appeal of the Hive.




HAHAHA!! Rofl.

Good luck with that.


----------



## megamania

Allo Hare.


Wife appreciated pictures and your comment.

However, I have to go.  She is rolling her puppies on the top of my head and something has come up as such.   Later.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> However, I have to go.  She is rolling her puppies on the top of my head and something has come up as such.   Later.




Have fun storming the castle.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> The new avatar really suits you.




Why thank you. 



megamania said:


> Not much. Tim annd his friend had a blast playing the dungeon crawl. At 1st level they killed a Black Dragon Wrykling (CR3) which has them hyped up big time.
> 
> Wife is sitting with me trying to figure out the appeal of the Hive.
> 
> Going away for a moment to locate the family pictures I have here somewhere.
> 
> 
> Back in a few.




I do miss D&D. The appeal of the Hive is we're like family that you can log-out of when we piss you off.



megamania said:


> Allo Hare.
> 
> 
> Wife appreciated pictures and your comment.
> 
> However, I have to go. She is rolling her puppies on the top of my head and something has come up as such. Later.




Sounds like fun.....


----------



## megamania

I'm baaaaack.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> I'm baaaaack.




Have fun?


----------



## megamania

Actually we went to get our daughter whom went to her fancy dance.  What I implied is for later after they have gone to sleep.



Now, Hare- you didn't like Watchmen?


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> I'm baaaaack.




Wow that was fast....


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> Now, Hare- you didn't like Watchmen?




I saw the first 15 minutes of it then got a refund. 15 minutes of backstory is too much for a 2.5 hour movie. A movie that takes longer than 10 minutes to establish a plot isn't worth watching imo.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ahhhh, nothing gets my tired butt shaking at 0700 like Barracuda by Heart.


----------



## megamania

it's all about the quality........


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Ahhhh, nothing gets my tired butt shaking at 0700 like Barracuda by Heart.




I auctually liked the Tia Carrera version from Wayne's World.




Still debating whether to see the Def Leppard / Poison / Cheap Trick concert.  I want to but lack funds.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Ahhhh, nothing gets my tired butt shaking at 0700 like Barracuda by Heart.



Ooo!


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> it's all about the quality........




And everybodys' eye for quality differentiates.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Ooo!




FROGGY! 

*dances with the frog*


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> it's all about the quality........




Yeah but it has to last at least 30 minutes.....


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> Still debating whether to see the Def Leppard / Poison / Cheap Trick concert.  I want to but lack funds.



Hmm. . . I wonder if they're coming to AZ.  *looks it up*  August.  Sounds like a good show.


----------



## megamania

At the time, the Watchmen comic was unlike anything out there.  Now, 20+ years later there are many watered down versions.  I feared the translation either would be too right on or too far off.   Sounds like you didn't care for the exactness of it.

I still plan on seeing in two weeks.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> I auctually liked the Tia Carrera version from Wayne's World.




Wasnt that "Ballroom Blitz"?





hafrogman said:


> Ooo!




Morning Froggy! Care to shake your booty with me? I've got "Panama" by Van Halen playing now.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> FROGGY!
> 
> *dances with the frog*



*Dances with the hare*

Long, beautiful hare.
Streaming strands of gleaming, flaxen, waxen, etc.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Yeah but it has to last at least 30 minutes.....




20 tongue lashes for you


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Morning Froggy! Care to shake your booty with me? I've got "Panama" by Van Halen playing now.



Dang, I don't think I have Panama.  (It was sadly left off the otherwise superb Superbad soundtrack).  Radar love just finished here, now I'm on to 'Born to Hand Jive' from Grease.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> *Dances with the hare*
> 
> Long, beautiful hare.
> Streaming strands of gleaming, flaxen, waxen, etc.




Aww. 

*kisses hafrog on the cheek*


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Wasnt that "Ballroom Blitz"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Froggy! Care to shake your booty with me? I've got "Panama" by Van Halen playing now.




ooooooooh.   Hair Bands ......   I likes I likes


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Hmm. . . I wonder if they're coming to AZ. *looks it up* August. Sounds like a good show.




I would LOVE to be back in the states to catch the No Doubt reunion tour.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Wasnt that "Ballroom Blitz"?.




She covered two songs during the movie.   Ballroom was was good also.   She missed her calling.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Dang, I don't think I have Panama.  (It was sadly left off the otherwise superb Superbad soundtrack).  Radar love just finished here, now I'm on to 'Born to Hand Jive' from Grease.




Damn, I really gotta dig up my music collection. 

I know its around here somewhere.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> ooooooooh.   Hair Bands ......   I likes I likes



You know, I once went origami mad and folded a collection of themed pieces for a friend of mine.

Among others, I folded a Scorpion.
a White Snake.
a Rat(t)
and then a Rose (with its thorn).

It was great fun, she still has them displayed on her bookshelf.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> I would LOVE to be back in the states to catch the No Doubt reunion tour.




I bet it be "Hella Good".


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Aww.
> 
> *kisses hafrog on the cheek*



Saucepot!

...

Oh!  The ones on my face, right.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> 20 tongue lashes for you





Only 20?


hafrogman said:


> Dang, I don't think I have Panama. (It was sadly left off the otherwise superb Superbad soundtrack). Radar love just finished here, now I'm on to 'Born to Hand Jive' from Grease.




"Bring me to Life" by Evanescence is on now.



megamania said:


> ooooooooh. Hair Bands ...... I likes I likes




Doesnt everyone?


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Damn, I really gotta dig up my music collection.
> 
> I know its around here somewhere.



Now I'm onto Bruce Springsteen.

Excuse me while I rock out.

...

*rocks out*


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> It was great fun, she still has them displayed on her bookshelf.




You ever folded a rabbit?


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> You ever folded a rabbit?



Sure, there's a few decent designs out there.

Sadly the truly incredible pieces tend towards the less fuzzy and more crawly, as getting something like a scorpion from a square of paper is the more technically challenging.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Now I'm onto Bruce Springsteen.
> 
> Excuse me while I rock out.
> 
> ...
> 
> *rocks out*




THAT DOES IT!!!

When the heck is sony going to produce discman that can play dvds? I have 1/2 my collection burned to two dvds. It would awesome if I could just pop those in and jam.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> She covered two songs during the movie.   Ballroom was was good also.   She missed her calling.



She was really good in those movies.

...

I need to go back and watch them again.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Sure, there's a few decent designs out there.




Any instructions for it online? I tried origami when I was younger. I was okay at it and might be able to get back into it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Damn, I really gotta dig up my music collection.
> 
> I know its around here somewhere.




I have over 22,000 songs on my Zune.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> You know, I once went origami mad and folded a collection of themed pieces for a friend of mine.
> 
> Among others, I folded a Scorpion.
> a White Snake.
> a Rat(t)
> and then a Rose (with its thorn).
> 
> It was great fun, she still has them displayed on her bookshelf.




I have an assassin team I plan to use on my Siberys Seven group that some people catch and some seem to be waiting for an explaination-

Big Head Todd and the Monsters of Rock.

Toddmaxermus (Beholder) and monsters of rock-

Def Leppard  (ranger with a deaf leppard)
Poison (poison using assassin)
Motley Crue ( goblins that are very motley looking)
Ratt (were rat rogue)
Slaughter (assassin with a thing for overkills)



you get the idea.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> THAT DOES IT!!!
> 
> When the heck is sony going to produce disman that can play dvds? I have 1/2 my collection burned to two dvds. It would awesome if I could just pop those in and jam.



It's probably extremely unlikely now.  The age of MP3 players has come, and they reign supreme.

I resisted for as long as I could, but even I broke down eventually.


----------



## megamania

almost forgot-  I would use the titles of various songs by the group within the storyhour.

Poison


"Oh Look what the cat dragged in."

"Flesh & Blood!  I want Action!"

"Aren't you a Fallen Angel"


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> I have over 22,000 songs on my Zune.




HOLY SHNIKE!

How do you find the time to listen to all of them?


----------



## megamania

My rersistance to buying an I-pod is lessoning.  I'm getting tired of carrying my CDs around with me at this point along with my small blaster to the factory.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> It's probably extremely unlikely now.  The age of MP3 players has come, and they reign supreme.
> 
> I resisted for as long as I could, but even I broke down eventually.




If and when I get one, they must be affordable. $400 for an iTouch is too frickin' much.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Only 20?




My wife might say something if I were caught.  or she would just kill me while I remind her of 2000 to 2007 



Goldmoon said:


> "Bring me to Life" by Evanescence is on now.




I'm hit an' miss with Eve.





Goldmoon said:


> Doesnt everyone?




At work I am easily marked for my age when go hair ballin'.  That doesn't sound quite right...


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> If and when I get one, they must be affordable. $400 for an iTouch is too frickin' much.




any "I touch" that cost that much must be illegal.... just ask the NY Governor


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Any instructions for it online? I tried origami when I was younger. I was okay at it and might be able to get back into it.



Sadly one of my favorite diagrams sites is sadly lacking in rabbits.  But if you're interested in getting back in general, it's a good site.  Models labeled by difficulty, etc.

Here's a pretty cute, simple one.

I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> I have an assassin team I plan to use on my Siberys Seven group that some people catch and some seem to be waiting for an explaination-
> 
> Big Head Todd and the Monsters of Rock.
> 
> Toddmaxermus (Beholder) and monsters of rock-
> 
> Def Leppard  (ranger with a deaf leppard)
> Poison (poison using assassin)
> Motley Crue ( goblins that are very motley looking)
> Ratt (were rat rogue)
> Slaughter (assassin with a thing for overkills)
> 
> 
> 
> you get the idea.



That's pretty awesome.  I have this slightly related (more classical rock than hair) desire that next time I play in a Star Wars/Firefly/Traveler/etc. game, I will play a space cowboy by the name of Mohr Reese.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> If and when I get one, they must be affordable. $400 for an iTouch is too frickin' much.



Well an iTouch is useless, it's all about the internet type toys.  It's an iPhone minus the phone.

Still, all of the iPods are pretty pricey, because they discontinue old models instead of selling them cheaper.  But you can buy them used, or as Goldmoon did, but something else.  MP3 players themselves can be had pretty cheap.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Well an iTouch is useless, it's all about the internet type toys.  It's an iPhone minus the phone.
> 
> Still, all of the iPods are pretty pricey, because they discontinue old models instead of selling them cheaper.  But you can buy them used, or as Goldmoon did, but something else.  MP3 players themselves can be had pretty cheap.




The Zune 120 looks pretty good. $250 for 30,000 songs is a great deal. 

I'm not interested isn portable video that small, so it's a great deal. I can't afford it based on my pay so it'll have to wait till August, so that my parents can gift it to me for my birthday.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> That's pretty awesome.  I have this slightly related (more classical rock than hair) desire that next time I play in a Star Wars/Firefly/Traveler/etc. game, I will play a space cowboy by the name of Mohr Reese.




Thankyou and


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Here's a pretty cute, simple one.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for you.




Any chance you could translate that for me? Like I said, it's been awhile and useful instructions are a plus.


----------



## megamania

For that concert it costs 30 dollars per ticket for the lawn or increase at 20 dollars ingrements as you get closer to the bands under shelter.


I hate being poor.


Almost as being sick.  Time to go.  I am still suffering from the sinus cold and sleep is good for that.  Hugs and kisses from flirtatious wife helps also.


cya.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> Almost as being sick.  Time to go.  I am still suffering from the sinus cold and sleep is good for that.  Hugs and kisses from flirtatious wife helps also.




*gives Mega a kiss on the cheek*

Sleep well, hon.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Any chance you could translate that for me? Like I said, it's been awhile and useful instructions are a plus.



Let's see.

1)Fold edges to the center.
2)Fold corners so edges meet center line.  Unfold.
3)Squash fold corner on creases just made.  Repeat on all 4 corners.
4)Fold right point around to the back, allowing the paired points to swing out.  Repeat on the left.
5)Fold both corners down so edges meet the center line.

Turn model over.

6) Fold the paired points around to the back, allowing the small point to swing out.
7)Fold the entire model in half towards you.
8)Reverse fold nose to make a blunt point.  Grasp the ears and swing them forward, crimping the paper at the neck.
9)Reverse fold the right point downwards to form legs.
10)Shape to taste.
11)Hooray, rabbit.

Not exact translations, obviously.  If the different symbols and fold names are a problem, there's various websites that'll reteach you the basics.  And heck, these days there's even YouTube video instructions.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> I'm not interested isn portable video that small, so it's a great deal. I can't afford it based on my pay so it'll have to wait till August, so that my parents can gift it to me for my birthday.



Yeah, I've used my video function precisely never.

I bought a PSP with the idea that I'd be able to play games and watch movies on plane flights, but the volume output was so low that I couldn't hear my copy of Labyrinth over the engine sounds, even with noise canceling headphones.  I was disappointed, but in the end, I'd rather just listen to music anyways.  If I want visual I'll read.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I've used my video function precisely never.




I just bought a portable DVD player that can play divx that I use if I want to watch something on the go.

I'm keeping it next to the computer so that I can watch my dvds while I net. I'm watching Bad Boys right now. Using headphones to not wake my housemate.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> I'm keeping it next to the computer so that I can watch my dvds while I net. I'm watching Bad Boys right now. Using headphones to not wake my housemate.



Have you ever seen Hot Fuzz?

...

Have you ever fired two pistols while leaping through the air?
No.
Have you ever fired one pistol while leaping through the air?
Yes.
Really?
No.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Have you ever seen Hot Fuzz?




Once. I don't remember that scene.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Once. I don't remember that scene.



There's a whole discussion of action cop movies, including Point Break and Bad Boys II.  Then the two guys spend an evening watching them together.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> There's a whole discussion of action cop movies, including Point Break and Bad Boys II.  Then the two guys spend an evening watching them together.




Okay, that much I remember.

Goot go now. It's nearly 12:30 am here and I need to wake up early to get ready for the game tomorrow.

It's been nice chatting with you hafrog.


----------



## megamania

augh..... ma heah feels lihe its gonna emblode.........  


Thought I would stop by and see if there was anything new of Rev.  Then back to bed....assuming the kids will allow for it.


----------



## Ginnel

Phew, caught up again.

[sblock=don't read if you are eating]I made myself sick yesterday because I was feeling awful, I then notice little purple splotches under my eyes and above them, I'm thinking they're burst cappilaries from straining of being sick, they seem to be going away now 
[/sblock]

Planet Terror is great watched it last night and was great fun.

Watchmen, hmm it was an excellent translation of the comic, shame I didn't like the comic that much.
[sblock=only a spoiler if you don't know the plot of watchmen]
Theres a cool self referential bit on it, theres a huge bank of TV screens playing all different programs and CCTV footage, one of the screens has a Marvin the Martian cartoon on it where he is on mars looking back at earth through a telescope, just like Dr Manhatten being on Mars looking at Earth [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat

We had a fun game yesterday. There's nothing like rolling badly the whole evening and then when the success is critically necessary, getting a nat 20 .


----------



## Wereserpent

*Drops lobsters in the Hive*


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> *Drops lobsters in the Hive*




*eats all the lobsters*

*Drops some Crayfish in the Hive*


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> *eats all the lobsters*
> 
> *Drops some Crayfish in the Hive*



 *Batters all the Crayfish*


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> *Batters all the Crayfish*




*prepares the fire*


----------



## ssampier

*brews some fresh coffee and bakes some scones*

Mmm, scones.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> HOLY SHNIKE!
> 
> How do you find the time to listen to all of them?




Just a few a day.



megamania said:


> My rersistance to buying an I-pod is lessoning. I'm getting tired of carrying my CDs around with me at this point along with my small blaster to the factory.




Get a Zune. It does everything an Ipod does and more.



Desert Hare said:


> The Zune 120 looks pretty good. $250 for 30,000 songs is a great deal.
> 
> I'm not interested isn portable video that small, so it's a great deal. I can't afford it based on my pay so it'll have to wait till August, so that my parents can gift it to me for my birthday.




I have the Zune 120 and I love it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Morning Hive. I don't know how long I'll be on. Were heading out in a few hours. We're just waiting for the word. I was boxing at the gym today with one of the boys and I tweaked my knee. It hurts a little but otherwise I've had a good day.


----------



## Aeson

How long will you be gone?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> How long will you be gone?




I don't exactly know but based on the mission brief we dont expect to be gone longer than a week.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I don't exactly know but based on the mission brief we dont expect to be gone longer than a week.



Be sure to check your corners this time.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Be sure to check your corners this time.




[Shrek] All right donkey, you're going the right way for a smacked bottom [/Shrek]


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> [Shrek] All right donkey, you're going the right way for a smacked bottom [/Shrek]



I told you I can be insensitive sometimes.

You know I worry about you. You haven't left yet and I'm already nervous.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I told you I can be insensitive sometimes.
> 
> You know I worry about you. You haven't left yet and I'm already nervous.




Don't worry, were good at what we do. We'll be back before you know it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Don't worry, were good at what we do. We'll be back before you know it.



I'll worry until you come back.


----------



## Aeson

I went to see Watchmen tonight with my dad. Some thing uncomfortable about seeing a man's dangly bits with your dad.  and it wasn't just one scene either. All in all it was a good movie. Not like most comic book movies but at the same time very much like them.


----------



## Desert Hare

Hi hive. Got back from my game about 30 minutes ago. Had a blast (literally).

The groups wizard seriously hurt the bad guy with a maximized scorching ray then my rogue sneaked in from behind and delivered the killing blow with a critical sneak attack. Tad (the GM) was shocked that we took out the bad guy quickly and easily and he had to improvise the rest of the adventure to an extent as the rest of the adventure was contingent on the bad guys survival and manipulation of events. Tad told us that much at the end of the session. We all got some bonus xp for a session well played.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'll worry until you come back.




No sense in that. Either I will come back or I wont. Worrying wont help.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> No sense in that. Either I will come back or I wont. Worrying wont help.



Just smile and thank the sad, pathetic man.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I went to see Watchmen tonight with my dad. Some thing uncomfortable about seeing a man's dangly bits with your dad.  and it wasn't just one scene either. All in all it was a good movie. Not like most comic book movies but at the same time very much like them.




I'm looking foward to Terminator: Salvation but I know I'll never see it in theaters.



Desert Hare said:


> Hi hive. Got back from my game about 30 minutes ago. Had a blast (literally).
> 
> The groups wizard seriously hurt the bad guy with a maximized scorching ray then my rogue sneaked in from behind and delivered the killing blow with a critical sneak attack. Tad (the GM) was shocked that we took out the bad guy quickly and easily and he had to improvise the rest of the adventure to an extent as the rest of the adventure was contingent on the bad guys survival and manipulation of events. Tad told us that much at the end of the session. We all got some bonus xp for a session well played.




Sounds like fun! I miss D&D.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'm looking foward to Terminator: Salvation but I know I'll never see it in theaters.



 I look forward to it also. Do they ever give you guys a chance to see new releases? I figure some of the bases may have a place to see movies.



Goldmoon said:


> Sounds like fun! I miss D&D.



We'll need to figure out a way for you to play.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Sounds like fun! I miss D&D.



It was fun. I loved getting the drop on the bad guy.

I know. I remember you saying that last Sunday too. I wish I could send a game session your way.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> We'll need to figure out a way for you to play.




Perhaps a pbp?


----------



## Aeson

How about setting up a game using Fantasy Grounds software?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I look forward to it also. Do they ever give you guys a chance to see new releases? I figure some of the bases may have a place to see movies.
> 
> 
> We'll need to figure out a way for you to play.




Some of the larger bases have movie theatres with new movies. Maybe I'll be at one when the time comes.



Desert Hare said:


> It was fun. I loved getting the drop on the bad guy.
> 
> I know. I remember you saying that last Sunday too. I wish I could send a game session your way.




I appreciate it but it's one of those things (Like sex and Guinness) that will have to wait until I go home.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Perhaps a pbp?



Those rarely work out. My suggestion of a game with fantasy grounds could work. A one time thing that might turn into something more regular. It requires the expenditure of money though.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> How about setting up a game using Fantasy Grounds software?




Is this something that has to be paid for? I'm currently tapped out for this month and next.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Those rarely work out. My suggestion of a game with fantasy grounds could work. A one time thing that might turn into something more regular. It requires the expenditure of money though.




You're going to have to do it without me then.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Some of the larger bases have movie theatres with new movies. Maybe I'll be at one when the time comes.



 Maybe. Try to be optimistic. 



Goldmoon said:


> I appreciate it but it's one of those things (Like sex and Guinness) that will have to wait until I go home.



If you look hard enough I'm sure you'll find all 3. I imagine sex will be the easiest to find. It might just have to be with a man.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Is this something that has to be paid for? I'm currently tapped out for this month and next.






Desert Hare said:


> You're going to have to do it without me then.



You shouldn't have spent all your money. 

If it's something that is doable then maybe we can work it out.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Perhaps a pbp?




I've never done that before. Whoever ran it would have to know I won't always be reliable.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Maybe. Try to be optimistic.
> 
> 
> If you look hard enough I'm sure you'll find all 3. I imagine sex will be the easiest to find. It might just have to be with a man.





Well the Guinness is a definate "no". The sex, well lets just say I'm not ready to settle for just anything yet. I still have bob and he tides me over.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I've never done that before. Whoever ran it would have to know I won't always be reliable.




That's why I was suggesting something that was a one time thing but could lead to something semi regular.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Well the Guinness is a definate "no". The sex, well lets just say I'm not ready to settle for just anything yet. I still have bob and he tides me over.



until bob runs out of batteries.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> You shouldn't have spent all your money.




I needed to buy myself a portable DVD player. My tv has a crappy audio output jack.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> That's why I was suggesting something that was a one time thing but could lead to something semi regular.




Sounds like a relationship. LOL



Aeson said:


> until bob runs out of batteries.




Eponine has rechargable batteries. She planned ahead.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Eponine has rechargable batteries. She planned ahead.




*sticks fingers in ears*

LALALALALA. I am not hearing this.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Sounds like a relationship. LOL



 Ok. You've beat me down. If you're ready for that step then I guess I am also. I suppose you knew I couldn't resist your advances forever.



Goldmoon said:


> Eponine has rechargable batteries. She planned ahead.




I would have been disappointed if you didn't.




Desert Hare said:


> *sticks fingers in ears*
> 
> LALALALALA. I am not hearing this.



You don't even partake of this?  You my dear have iron will.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> You don't even partake of this?  You my dear have iron will.




I took it as my 3rd level feat.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I took it as my 3rd level feat.



I think you missed your calling as a nun. lol

I imagine your husband will have to be ready for a tiger to be let loose.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> *sticks fingers in ears*
> 
> LALALALALA. I am not hearing this.




Do you not um, "take care of yourself" either?


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I imagine your husband will have to be ready for a tiger to be let loose.




Indeed he will. My appetite will be voracious.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Do you not um, "take care of yourself" either?




I'm saving myself [in more ways than one].


----------



## Aeson

I'm starting to wonder if I'm barking up the wrong hiver's tree.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Indeed he will. My appetite will be voracious.




I knew there was a reason I liked you.


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> Ok. You've beat me down. If you're ready for that step then I guess I am also. I suppose you knew I couldn't resist your advances forever.



Umph. She misses the good jokes or ignores them.


----------



## Aeson

I guess on that note I'll be off. I have to get up early tomorrow morning. I hate the idea of totally changing my schedule like this. 


Eponine, good luck. Stay safe. I'll miss you while you're gone.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> I'm saving myself [in more ways than one].




Wow, so you've never, ever.....ever. Not even by yourself?


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Wow, so you've never, ever.....ever. Not even by yourself?




That's right. My hands have never wandered into my nether regions (as my dad calls it).


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Umph. She misses the good jokes or ignores them.




I was getting to it Aeson.



Aeson said:


> I guess on that note I'll be off. I have to get up early tomorrow morning. I hate the idea of totally changing my schedule like this.
> 
> 
> Eponine, good luck. Stay safe. I'll miss you while you're gone.




Have a good sleep Aeson. I'll talk to you when I get back. I'm surprised we havent left yet.


----------



## Desert Hare

So whats going on Goldmoon?


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> That's right. My hands have never wandered into my nether regions (as my dad calls it).




I applaud you then sweetie! Way to go!


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> I applaud you then sweetie! Way to go!




Thanks. I'm sure the wait will be worth it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> So whats going on Goldmoon?




Very little. I'm just preparing to go out. We all have our little rituals to prepare ourselves. Its funny, the hours leading up to a mission we always spend apart.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Very little. I'm just preparing to go out. We all have our little rituals to prepare ourselves. Its funny, the hours leading up to a mission we always spend apart.




So whats your ritual, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Thanks. I'm sure the wait will be worth it.




I'm sure it will be too. You are a special gal.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> So whats your ritual, if you don't mind my asking?




Well, I check and clean my gear and weapons. Empty and reload all my magazines, and then listen to some Jewel and try to relax. Its easy to get pumped up before we go out.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Well, I check and clean my gear and weapons. Empty and reload all my magazines, and then listen to some Jewel and try to relax. Its easy to get pumped up before we go out.




You like Jewel too? That's cool. 

She's on my list of Top 25 favorite artists.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> You like Jewel too? That's cool.
> 
> She's on my list of Top 25 favorite artists.




She relaxes me and allows me to center my thoughts and focus.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> She relaxes me and allows me to center my thoughts and focus.




Wayne Brady does the same for me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Wayne Brady does the same for me.




I loved him on "Whose line is it anyway".

Look, I completely respect your descision to save yourself. If you ever want to talk about anything I have a few years on you and can share some experience if you need it. Kind of like a big sister thing.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> I loved him on "Whose line is it anyway".



Hmm, I didn't know he was in that. To be honest I never watched it. Now knowing that, I'm going to have to start watching it; assuming I can find repeats.



Goldmoon said:


> Look, I completely respect your descision to save yourself. If you ever want to talk about anything I have a few years on you and can share some experience if you need it. Kind of like a big sister thing.



 Aww. Many thanks, sis. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Hmm, I didn't know he was in that. To be honest I never watched it. Now knowing that, I'm going to have to start watching it; assuming I can find repeats..




The American version.



Desert Hare said:


> Aww. Many thanks, sis. I'll keep it in mind.




No problem. You can send me PM's to keep it private. Anyway, we have a final mission brief in 20 minutes. I'm off. Ill talk you you when I get back.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> No problem. You can send me PM's to keep it private. Anyway, we have a final mission brief in 20 minutes. I'm off. Ill talk you you when I get back.



Bye Goldmoon. Be careful.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> Moving the candle to the new hive.



* Lights a candle for Rev. *

All hail the hive!


----------



## Desert Hare

Hi Knightfall. How goes it in Canada?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I got Call of Duty: World at War....  I won my brother in our first competative co opt mission.    Towards the end I went all rambo with a machine gun and grenades to kill alot of enemy troopers.  We both ended up dying at the end of the mission but since he triggered the cut scene we survived.


----------



## Knightfall

Desert Hare said:


> Hi Knightfall. How goes it in Canada?



It's not to bad. I saw Gran Torino tonight. Excellent movie. One of the best I've seen in six months.

BTW, are you still interested in joining my PbP game?


----------



## Desert Hare

Hi Relique. How are you tonight?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Alright, how about yourself?


----------



## Desert Hare

Knightfall said:


> BTW, are you still interested in joining my PbP game?




Yup. I'm having difficulty with my character though. 

Since I don't want to chance your refusal of my psionic character idea, I'm trying to work up a new one.

I might need your help in coming up with a backstory for my character.

I'm still thinking along the lines of Martial Rogue human and as such have chosen the following feats so far; Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Run, Skill Focus (Survival), Track, Weapon Focus (Longbow) and Weapon Specialization (Longbow).

Thoughts?


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Alright, how about yourself?




Doing good. Listening to jazz and relaxing.

Posting up a storm as usual.


----------



## Knightfall

Desert Hare said:


> Yup. I'm having difficulty with my character though.
> 
> Since I don't want to chance your refusal of my psionic character idea, I'm trying to work up a new one.
> 
> I'm still thinking along the lines of Martial Rogue human and as such have chosen the following feats so far; Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Run, Skill Focus (Survival), Track, Weapon Focus (Longbow) and Weapon Specialization (Longbow).
> 
> Thoughts?



I have no problem with you going for a Martial Rogue. Feat selection is your choice. I don't have any issues with that beyond you making sure you stick to the core feats, the few feats that are in UA, and the custom feats for my campaign world (if you so choose).



Desert Hare said:


> I might need your help in coming up with a backstory for my character.



Okay, well the campaign region is a very martial region. The Strandlands is known for its warrior culture, so you could always choose to have your PC be a native Strandlander, raised in a warrior family.

As a Martial Rogue, your PC would have been trained to be a scout for a local militia. Your feat selection says you're PC is a excellent shot with a bow, perhaps a child prodigy. We could come up with a Family Crest and Motto for your PC and maybe even go so far as to flesh out your PC's family tree.

I like details. 

Your PC's father would be an old soldier... perhaps he died heroically. Your character would be trying to live up to his legend. It would also be an interesting way to bring in your character. Your PC heard of the plight in Carnell and is trying to make a name for herself beyond her father's legacy.

Just some ideas...


----------



## Desert Hare

Knightfall said:


> I like details.




I can see that. How gender dominant is the area? As a woman, I like to play female caaracters. I was thinking that maybe my character's mother could hold some influence within the military.

I do have a name (Kelosha Alexandria Riverwain) and stats ready.


----------



## Desert Hare

Masque of Shadows - Campaign Concept

Let me know what you guys and gals think.


----------



## Blackrat

Darth Rattus is here. All bow before the glory of the Dark Side!


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Darth Rattus is here. All bow before the glory of the Dark Side!




*glory of the morning sun behind her*

I am the light that shall chase away the darkness, embrace the light and know the true power of love, passion and righteousness!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> *glory of the morning sun behind her*
> 
> I am the light that shall chase away the darkness, embrace the light and know the true power of love, passion and righteousness!




I am the chaos!  Bringer of entropy destroyer of order, maker of tacos!   I turn your love and make it into something bizarre and cruel, for the waters of Mexico are bizarre and cruel and tend to be chaotic in it's wanton destruction of your favorite pair of pants.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> I am the chaos!  Bringer of entropy destroyer of order, maker of tacos!   I turn your love and make it into something bizarre and cruel, for the waters of Mexico are bizarre and cruel and tend to be chaotic in it's wanton destruction of your favorite pair of pants.




HAHAHAHA!!! ROFL! Oh god, oh my god! *snicker*

*falls on floor*

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! 

Oh, oh, oh good god.

*pounds on floor*

Hehehe. Hahaha. Sh*t.

*gets back into office chair*


Thanks a lot Relique.

Well, I never said that I was order or law.  

A little chaos is a good thing. BTW, you've been sigged.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I am the chaos!  Bringer of entropy destroyer of order, maker of tacos!   I turn your love and make it into something bizarre and cruel, for the waters of Mexico are bizarre and cruel and tend to be chaotic in it's wanton destruction of your favorite pair of pants.




My apprentice! You talk too much.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> My apprentice! You talk too much.




What you hear is not the sound of me talking, it's the sound of reality melting away.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> What you hear is not the sound of me talking, it's the sound of reality melting away.




Ah, very good, I accept your excuse. Now that's a neat trick.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Weeeee!  I got sigged.


On a side note...  grr.  The video camera I was using ran out of juice so I wasn't able to capture entire tape I shot last night.  grr.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> On a side note...  grr.  The video camera I was using ran out of juice so I wasn't able to capture entire tape I shot last night.  grr.




Whoops. Guess I should've watched where I was walking.

Sorry about tripping over and unplugging your power cable.


----------



## Knightfall

Desert Hare said:


> I can see that. How gender dominant is the area? As a woman, I like to play female caaracters. I was thinking that maybe my character's mother could hold some influence within the military.
> 
> I do have a name (Kelosha Alexandria Riverwain) and stats ready.




Take a look at this entry in my Lands of Harqual thread: Strandlands.

The land is ruled by a Gerousia. However, its council of elders can be male or female. Class, both D&D class and social class, is more important in the Strandlands than gender.


----------



## Desert Hare

Knightfall said:


> The land is ruled by a Gerousia. However, its council of elders can be male or female. Class, both D&D class and social class, is more important in the Strandlands than gender.




Okay, cool. Maybe her mother is something like a General.


----------



## Knightfall

Desert Hare said:


> Okay, cool. Maybe her mother is something like a General.



Well, write up a character background and post it in the OOC thread. Be creative. I'll read it and let you know what I think.

Later,

KF


----------



## Aeson

Why am I awake? I have to be up and at the court house so I can sit around in a large room with a couple hundred of my closes friends and neighbors(not really, they'll be strangers) doing nothing in a little over 4 hours from now.

I have so much on my mind that Melatonin isn't helping keep me asleep.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I have so much on my mind that Melatonin isn't helping keep me asleep.




Which will result in you being half asleep in the court 

Sorry, there's nothing you can do, you're screwed.

Or, as my magic eightball says:
Reply hazy, try again later.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

Apparently my body does not handle the 9 hours of sleep between friday morning and monday morning as well as it used to.  I feel like a wreck this morning.

Possibly though it might be worth it...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Which will result in you being half asleep in the court
> 
> Sorry, there's nothing you can do, you're screwed.
> 
> Or, as my magic eightball says:
> Reply hazy, try again later.



I know. It sucks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Confucius said:  "When in doubt plead the fifth.  If the fifth is unavailable plead insanity."


----------



## Aeson

At least I'm not the one on trial. I'm just going to sit around waiting to maybe hear one.


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:


> Or, as my magic eightball says:
> Reply hazy, try again later.






Aeson said:


> I know. It sucks.




I wonder when the "later" is supposed to be. The magic eightball has been saying that for the past ten years...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I wonder when the "later" is supposed to be. The magic eightball has been saying that for the past ten years...



Your 8 ball is as good at procrastination  as I am. I habitually put things off.


----------



## Aeson

I need to get a life.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I need to get a life.




They are overrated anyways. I don't have one, and look where it has gotten me. Boring job, heartburn and messed up love-life. In other words words, I'm doing just fine without one


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> They are overrated anyways. I don't have one, and look where it has gotten me. Boring job, heartburn and messed up love-life. In other words words, I'm doing just fine without one



Your love life is better than mine. You have a girlfriend.


----------



## Desert Hare

Hello again hive.

Tried to watch War  Wolves. Couldn't get past the first 8 minutes. So I watched I-Man instead.


----------



## Aeson

I'm going to see if I can get a little more sleep.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Hello again hive.
> 
> Tried to watch War  Wolves. Couldn't get past the first 8 minutes. So I watched I-Man instead.



How could you not watch a movie with Adrienne Barbeau?


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> How could you not watch a movie with Adrienne Barbeau?




The plot wasn't grabbing me. I'm getting royally sick of SciFis attempts at monster movies. They're really starting to feel like crappy B movies that aren't worth the time to watch 'em.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> The plot wasn't grabbing me. I'm getting royally sick of SciFis attempts at monster movies. They're really starting to feel like crappy B movies that aren't worth the time to watch 'em.




Gotta agree. The last monster-flick I liked was Evolution. These remakes of King Kong and Godzilla etc have just been boring.


----------



## Desert Hare

So how goes work today Blackrat?


----------



## Desert Hare

Umm, if you guys/gals have the time....



Desert Hare said:


> Masque of Shadows - Campaign Concept


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> So how goes work today Blackrat?




Boring as usual. Though at least the heartburn subsided a while ago.

I'd go get coffee, but it would only bring back the heartburn 

I like coffee...


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Boring as usual. Though at least the heartburn subsided a while ago.
> 
> I'd go get coffee, but it would only bring back the heartburn
> 
> I like coffee...




Me too. I think I need to cut back. I think 3 large cups is starting to get to me. I had my last cup 6 hours ago, but I'm still feeling its effects.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Umm, if you guys/gals have the time....




Reminds me a bit of Final Fantasies. The first thought I got was Arkadia from FFXII. Not a bad thing, but I can't really say much else from so little info.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Reminds me a bit of Final Fantasies. The first thought I got was Arkadia from FFXII. Not a bad thing, but I can't really say much else from so little info.




Do you mean FF X-2 or FF 12?

Either way, I've never played any Final Fantasy after th 8th. The 3rd & 7th is my all time faves.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Me too. I think I need to cut back. I think 3 large cups is starting to get to me. I had my last cup 6 hours ago, but I'm still feeling its effects.




See, here in Finland, 3 mugs/day is considered pretty small amount. If someone says they drink 10 mugs a day they might get a shrug. I usually drink 5-6.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Reminds me a bit of Final Fantasies. The first thought I got was Arkadia from FFXII. Not a bad thing, but I can't really say much else from so little info.




So how shopuld I expand my blurb?


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Do you mean FF X-2 or FF 12?
> 
> Either way, I've never played any Final Fantasy after th 8th. The 3rd & 7th is my all time faves.




FF 12. It was amusing. Haven't played it through yet though. I might have to dig from the moving box someday.

FF 9 I can really recommend. It's almost as good as 7.

10 and 10-2 were lousy crap, and 11 I never played. MMO's are not my thing.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> See, here in Finland, 3 mugs/day is considered pretty small amount. If someone says they drink 10 mugs a day they might get a shrug. I usually drink 5-6.




It's not your standard mug that I'm using. It can hold 4 cups of water. I brew enough coffee to completely fill it 3 times a day.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> So how shopuld I expand my blurb?




Dunno. Give a bit more detailed setting info. I'm not versed in Ravenloft lore, so I don't know what it means when you say "like it without Dark Lords". Nor do I know much about IK or Ptolus either.

So far it feels somewhat like mix of FF12 and FF9 to me. FF9 is somewhat like basic fantasy with steampunk elements thrown in.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> It's not your standard mug that I'm using. It can hold 4 cups of water. I brew enough coffee to completely fill it 3 times a day.




Yeah, that propably amounts to average finn then (I count myself as average in coffee drinking). It sounds like double the size of usual coffee mug.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I went to see Watchmen tonight with my dad. Some thing uncomfortable about seeing a man's dangly bits with your dad.  and it wasn't just one scene either. All in all it was a good movie. Not like most comic book movies but at the same time very much like them.



Thats a shame my parents and I are comfortable with that now, (I was less comfortable when they watched eurotrash with us when I was still in high school)  it was only like 3 scenes if I remember rightly he was mostly covered up for the rest.



Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> Apparently my body does not handle the 9 hours of sleep between friday morning and monday morning as well as it used to. I feel like a wreck this morning.
> 
> Possibly though it might be worth it...



I wish I could redo from start my weekend from Fri onwards, but hey its these experiences which make us who we are, I didn't feel myself from Fri Midnight till this morning when I woke up, back on form now though 


Desert Hare said:


> Hello again hive.
> 
> Tried to watch War Wolves. Couldn't get past the first 8 minutes. So I watched I-Man instead.



I don't understand this your patient enough to wait for your first time (I'm barely patient enough for my first time each day ) but you can't give 2hours odd for a film, very odd.


----------



## Ginnel

Oh and another thing I started playing fallout 3 last night really good fun, but.

When you start dialogs with people its quite jarring, that options are there that you don't know about yet.
Still the combats kind of interesting and its fun running around with a chinese assault rifle popping bandits heads off 

Can't wait to pick up the power armor


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> I don't understand this your patient enough to wait for your first time (I'm barely patient enough for my first time each day ) but you can't give 2hours odd for a film, very odd.




I do not fully understand your statement. Jut let me ask you this; when you find a plot uninteresting, do watch the movie to the finish? There are some movies for me that no matter how bad they are I'll watch and rewatch them (especially dino and slasher flicks) as I'm a sucker for 'em. Otherwise, if the movie fails to keep my interest beyond the first 15 minutes, I call shenanigans and get a refund or change the channel.


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> I do not fully understand your statement. Jut let me ask you this; when you find a plot uninteresting, do watch the movie to the finish? There are some movies for me that no matter how bad they are I'll watch and rewatch them (especially dino and slasher flicks) as I'm a sucker for 'em. Otherwise, if the movie fails to keep my interest beyond the first 15 minutes, I call shenanigans and get a refund or change the channel.



Yus I watch the film to the finish, how else could I give a fair go and be able to discuss all of its failings properly.
Some great films have slow starts, From dusk till dawn comes to mind, and I would miss out on all that just because I didn't appreciate the start. I say bah! to that 
I hope this first 15 mins attitude only relates to films


----------



## Desert Hare

Desert Hare said:


> Masque of Shadows - Campaign Concept
> 
> Let me know what you guys and gals think.






Blackrat said:


> Reminds me a bit of Final Fantasies. The first thought I got was Arkadia from FFXII. Not a bad thing, but I can't really say much else from so little info.






Desert Hare said:


> So how shopuld I expand my blurb?






Blackrat said:


> Dunno. Give a bit more detailed setting info. I'm not versed in Ravenloft lore, so I don't know what it means when you say "like it without Dark Lords". Nor do I know much about IK or Ptolus either.
> 
> So far it feels somewhat like mix of FF12 and FF9 to me. FF9 is somewhat like basic fantasy with steampunk elements thrown in.




I expanded on my setting info for any that are interested.


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Yus I watch the film to the finish, how else could I give a fair go and be able to discuss all of its failings properly.
> Some great films have slow starts, From dusk till dawn comes to mind, and I would miss out on all that just because I didn't appreciate the start. I say bah! to that



Actually I think Dusk Til Dawn does fairly well in establishing the plot fairly quickly. It's one of my guilty pleasures.



Ginnel said:


> I hope this first 15 mins attitude only relates to films



Yup, only films/movies. I am fairly picky are my tv programming though. I only have about 6 shows per season that I keep up with at most. Anything else I watch is repeats of older shows that have been long canceled (like Married w/ Children, Jericho, Outer Limits, Serenity, etc.).


----------



## Desert Hare

Well, I'm calling it a night. Be back much later.

Don't have too much fun without me.


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> I expanded on my setting info for any that are interested.



 I had a little read, my mind isn't the most organised but here are some vague ramblings

[sblock=thoughts on campaign setting]
Hmm theres lots of stuff I'd like to know but you can only work on it one bit at a time 

time line would be nice, its like a bullet pointed form of history which has shaped your world to how it is today

How has the ascendence of technology/science been received, is it sponsered by the state/republic, are the churches (if there are any) the key supporters or are they weary of this shift in power.
Have people embraced this new power as a religion, I could quite easily see people worshipping the power of technology forming a new cult/religion (Steamers/Technologists - possibly ) 

The same goes for Magic, divine and arcane, is only the arcane component corrupted or?

Hmm dam that'll be a lot of work, it depends how you build your campaigns though, some people have a vague overarching plan and then start small doing a town at a time, others like to have the whole  universe pretty much fleshed out before they start.

I'm no expert at creating campaign settings but I think it would be a nice idea to have a list of the major powers in the world be they nations, religions, guilds or powerful creatures and what the stereotypical member of each of these would think of each other  but it depends how political you want to go 
[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Thats a shame my parents and I are comfortable with that now, (I was less comfortable when they watched eurotrash with us when I was still in high school)  it was only like 3 scenes if I remember rightly he was mostly covered up for the rest.



 Seemed like more than 3 scenes but I wasn't counting.lol I guess it wasn't that uncomfortable. I just prefer not to be in the situation.



Ginnel said:


> I don't understand this your patient enough to wait for your first time (I'm barely patient enough for my first time each day ) but you can't give 2hours odd for a film, very odd.



she didn't finish Watchmen either. I guess the Iron Will has limits or she saves her resolve for something more important.


----------



## Ginnel

Apparently Tenderstem Broccoli exists 

I've been asked to buy some, this does mean I get to find out what recipies it can be used in, I have a feeling my Beef Stroganoff I cooked may be blown away by tonights cullinary delights, but still if thats the case I'll just have to up my game

*Kitty with a chef's hat on and a determined look, ladle in one hand*


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Seemed like more than 3 scenes but I wasn't counting.lol I guess it wasn't that uncomfortable. I just prefer not to be in the situation.



They didn't look that real anyway, real ones don't droop and swing like they did in the film, you know I wasn't aware that you got growers and stayers a friend enlightened me the other night


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Don't have too much fun without me.



Alright, she's gone.  Time to bust out the Twister!


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Dunno. Give a bit more detailed setting info. I'm not versed in Ravenloft lore, so I don't know what it means when you say "like it without Dark Lords". Nor do I know much about IK or Ptolus either.
> 
> So far it feels somewhat like mix of FF12 and FF9 to me. FF9 is somewhat like basic fantasy with steampunk elements thrown in.



I too only know the basics of Ravenloft, A dark Gothic horror of a world, with lots of undead and other monstrousorties, I imagine it (Ravenloft) as Van Helsing with a bit more of The Crow's attitude and outlook.

Add in the steam tech/guns and it grows nearer to Warhammer Fantasy, where the corrupted magic thing fits in nicely as well, but I suspect theres less large scale warfare going on and less demons


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Alright, she's gone. Time to bust out the Twister!




*Boogies on down to Chubby Checker*

Lets Twist again! Like we did last summer!


----------



## Shabe

Ginnel said:


> Apparently Tenderstem Broccoli exists




It is like normal broccoli, except it focus' on the stem more and less on the florets. The stem is tender, longer and tasty hence tenderstem.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> *Boogies on down to Chubby Checker*
> 
> Lets Twist again! Like we did last summer!



Did we twist last summer?

I don't recall.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Did we twist last summer?
> 
> I don't recall.



Actually I think you were set against it and insisted on standing together instead, no idea why


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Actually I think you were set against it and insisted on standing together instead, no idea why



I do like to stand in the place that we live.


----------



## Aeson

They let me go early today. It's a "light week" I may not have to do it all week. Oh and they let most of the cute young chick go early. I have no eye candy or anyone to ask to lunch.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I do like to stand in the place that we live.



Shift right a little. You're standing on my foot.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Shift right a little. You're standing on my foot.



Oops, sorry.
*Takes a step to the left*
*And then a jump to the r-i-i-i-ight*


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Oops, sorry.
> *Takes a step to the left*
> *And then a jump to the r-i-i-i-ight*



Dr. Frankenfurter I presume?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Dr. Frankenfurter I presume?



I'd like to claim I'm Riff-Raff, but instead I'm probably just Brad.

From the very start of the movie.
Minus having a Janet.

...

Dammit.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I'd like to claim I'm Riff-Raff, but instead I'm probably just Brad.
> 
> From the very start of the movie.
> Minus having a Janet.
> 
> ...
> 
> Dammit.



Mmm Janet.


----------



## Aeson

The court house is on the square in the middle of the city of Marietta. The square is a little park and round it are a bunch of old shops, restaurants, county buildings and a renovated theater. I had lunch at a Turkish place and ATE OUTSIDE IN THE SUN!!!! It's such a nice day I moved to a table on the sidewalk and had my lunch in THE SUN!!! I'm so pale I'm nearly transparent. I need to spend more time outside.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> ATE OUTSIDE IN THE SUN!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


>



I know, right? scary thought.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I know, right? scary thought.




I know, I shiver just thinking about it. I much prefer the rain myself.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I know, I shiver just thinking about it. I much prefer the rain myself.



Eating outside in the rain?

I prefer the cold rainy weather. It's easier on the skin and eyes. I should have brought my .


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Aeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ATE OUTSIDE IN THE SUN!!!!
Click to expand...


It's so easy to forget that the rest of the country doesn't see 300+ sunny days a year.  Of course, in a couple of months I won't be eating outside in the sun, but for completely different reasons.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> It's so easy to forget that the rest of the country doesn't see 300+ sunny days a year.  Of course, in a couple of months I won't be eating outside in the sun, but for completely different reasons.



You'll be fried frog legs.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...Of course, in a couple of months I won't be eating outside in the sun....




Because then you'd be cooking out in the sun, and I don't mean your meal.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> It's so easy to forget that the rest of the country doesn't see 300+ sunny days a year.  Of course, in a couple of months I won't be eating outside in the sun, but for completely different reasons.




Yeah those three 300+ days of sun must suck for you being that you are an amphibian.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Eating outside in the rain?
> 
> I prefer the cold rainy weather. It's easier on the skin and eyes. I should have brought my .




Not eating, but I do like cold, rainy weather for the same reasons you do.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Not eating, but I do like cold, rainy weather for the same reasons you do.



I've often thought of moving north and maybe west like. Maybe the Pacific North West. I think they have weather I'd like.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I've often thought of moving north and maybe west like. Maybe the Pacific North West. I think they have weather I'd like.




Yup, I have heard it rains a lot in Oregon and Washington.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Yup, I have heard it rains a lot in Oregon and Washington.



and this really cold stuff called snow.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> and this really cold stuff called snow.




Snow is fun too.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Snow is fun too.



It's been awhile since we've had some good snow here. It snowed about 2 weeks ago and it didn't last more than a few hours.


----------



## Aeson

You think Desert Hare smokes a pipe?


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's snow?  Is it that white cold stuff that we never get here in the cost?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah those three 300+ days of sun must suck for you being that you are an amphibian.



I has a pool.

Freddie the frog was a happy frog,
Who sat and croaked upon a log.
The sun was hot, warming him,
What a lovely day to have a swim.
So off he hopped, along the path,
With towel and soap to have a bath.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> You think Desert Hare smokes a pipe?



That is not a pipe.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> What's snow?  Is it that white cold stuff that we never get here in the cost?



I think it's that shaved ice stuff that you put food coloring onto.  But there's no "w", it's just Sno.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> That is not a pipe.



Is it a spoon?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Is it a spoon?



There is no spoon?


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> That is not a pipe.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> There is no poon?



Fixed it for the lonely.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Fixed if for the lonely.


----------



## Aeson

I fixed my fix. lol


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


>



That's one of the cooler things I've ever seen.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Fixed it for the lonely.



*sigh*


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> *sigh*



I'm right there with you.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I'm right there with you.



No, you're not. . . you're so far away.  If you were right here I could reach out and touch you, and . . .

What?  I've been at sea a LONG time.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> No, you're not. . . you're so far away.  If you were right here I could reach out and touch you, and . . .
> 
> What?  I've been at sea a LONG time.



Now you're going to start teasing me? That's low, mang.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Now you're going to start teasing me? That's low, man.



Hmm, here I thought I was teasing myself.  Ah well, whatever.


----------



## Desert Hare

Whee!

*rolls across the hive on her office chair*


Whee!

*rolls across the hive on her office chair*


Whee!

*rolls across the hive on her office chair*


Whee!

*rolls across the hive on her office chair*


----------



## Desert Hare




----------



## Desert Hare

I'm really happy. Can you tell? 

Morrus finally activaed my community supporter account.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I'm really happy. Can you tell?
> 
> Russ finally activaed my community supporter account.



Finally? How long ago did you pay for it? Mine was activated immediately after paying.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> I'm really happy. Can you tell?
> 
> Russ finally activaed my community supporter account.



I assumed it was either that or the opiates.

Welcome to the noble ranks.  I wonder if he's actually gonna get the money from RPGnow.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Finally? How long ago did you pay for it? Mine was activated immediately after paying.



She didn't buy it through ENWorld, she found it for sale through a defunct account at another website.  See?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> She didn't buy it through ENWorld, she found it for sale through a defunct account at another website.



Wha? who? huh?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Wha? who? huh?



Doh.  You read it before I added the link.

Post faster, frogman!


----------



## Aeson

Why buy it there when it's cheaper and less sketchy to buy it from ENW itself?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Why buy it there when it's cheaper and less sketchy to buy it from ENW itself?



*shrug*  I assumed she came across it while there already, and didn't realize she could/should buy direct.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> *shrug*  I assumed she came across it while there already, and didn't realize she could/should buy direct.




This.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> *shrug*  I assumed she came across it while there already, and didn't realize she could/should buy direct.



So was Morrus selling them on RPGNow before or is that someone else?


----------



## Ginnel

erm who is around?


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> This.



Let me have your wallet. You can have it back when you've proven to me you can be more responsible with your money.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Finally? How long ago did you pay for it? Mine was activated immediately after paying.




Last Wednesday (3/4).


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> So was Morrus selling them on RPGNow before or is that someone else?



*shrug*

Dunno.  He seemed to recognize it, but it was also long dead, old e-mail address, etc.

Commute time.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> erm who is around?



2 wise guys and a hare.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Let me have your wallet. You can have it back when you've proven to me you can be more responsible with your money.




I don't have a wallet.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Last Wednesday (3/4).



I asked that thinking you went the usual route. I didn't know you were buying from a Nigerian.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I don't have a wallet.



Its symbolic.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> 2 wise guys and a hare.




2 weisenheimmers?


----------



## Ginnel

EDIT: ah well bed time I suppose cya laters


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> 2 weisenheimmers?



you know it, sweetheart.


----------



## Aeson

It hurt to smile like you had to force it?

Maybe it's just nervous. If this is a truly serious relationship and you haven't been in one before then you might just be scared. Don't do something you'll regret. Take your time making your next choice.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> you know it, sweetheart.




*gives all the men in the hive a kiss on the cheek*


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> It hurt to smile like you had to force it?
> 
> Maybe it's just nervous. If this is a truly serious relationship and you haven't been in one before then you might just be scared. Don't do something you'll regret. Take your time making your next choice.



Yah pretty much, like when you use a muscle so much its tired.
I'm hoping its nerves I've been literally telling myself for the last week or so stop beign an idiot, but I think my heart is saying no, ah well sleep will help hopefully  

thanks


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Yah pretty much, like when you use a muscle so much its tired.
> I'm hoping its nerves I've been literally telling myself for the last week or so stop beign an idiot, but I think my heart is saying no, ah well sleep will help hopefully
> 
> thanks



So you smile so much it hurts? That's not a bad thing. 

If your heart isn't in it then it may never be. Of course I'm not a good one to ask relationship advice from. I've never been in one.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> *gives all the men in the hive a kiss on the cheek*



It's the kissing bandit.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Let me have your wallet. You can have it back when you've proven to me you can be more responsible with your money.



And let's see.  It might be implied that giving your wallet to Aeson is, in fact, the least responsible thing you could do with your money.  Of course this means that he would then be keeping it indefinitely.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> *gives all the men in the hive a kiss on the cheek*



Dang, just as I stepped out, too.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Dang, just as I stepped out, too.




*gives hafrogman a kiss on the cheek*


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> And let's see.  It might be implied that giving your wallet to Aeson is, in fact, the least responsible thing you could do with your money.  Of course this means that he would then be keeping it indefinitely.



I'm A LOT more responsible with my money these days.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> It's the kissing bandit.




 Bandit? I thought bandits stole, not gave.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Bandit? I thought bandits stole, not gave.



The hope diamond I was wearing is now missing.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I'm A LOT more responsible with my money these days.




Besides of which, I never overspend. I have to carefully calculate my living expenses and after all of that has been paid off, whatever is left over is my 'fun' money.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> The hope diamond I was wearing is now missing.




Well I didn't take it. I never steal.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Besides of which, I never overspend. I have to carefully calculate my living expenses and after all of that has been paid off, whatever is left over is my 'fun' money.



That's good.


Desert Hare said:


> Well I didn't take it. I never steal.



Good on you. Stealing is bad.

*steals a kiss from the hare*


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I'm A LOT more responsible with my money these days.



It's not a question of how responsible you are with YOUR money.  It's a question of how responsible you'd be with someone else's, should they be so foolish as to send it to you.  


Aeson said:


> The hope diamond I was wearing is now missing.



There's a difference between "hope" and "blind optimism".







Desert Hare said:


> Well I didn't take it. I never steal.



[voice=Cheezy line]You stole my heart.  [/voice]


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Good on you. Stealing is bad.
> 
> *steals a kiss from the hare*




Oh, and here's your change.

*gives Aeson a kiss on both of his cheeks*


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> It's not a question of how responsible you are with YOUR money.  It's a question of how responsible you'd be with someone else's, should they be so foolish as to send it to you.



I'm even more responsible with other people's money.


hafrogman said:


> There's a difference between "hope" and "blind optimism".



It's the audacity of blind optimism. 


hafrogman said:


> [voice=Cheezy line]You stole my heart.  [/voice]



Boo! Hiss! *throws rotten veggies*


Desert Hare said:


> Oh, and here's your change.
> 
> *gives Aeson a kiss on both of his cheeks*



SCORE!!


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> It's not a question of how responsible you are with YOUR money.  It's a question of how responsible you'd be with someone else's, should they be so foolish as to send it to you.



Well you know what they say; a fool and his money are soon parted.



hafrogman said:


> [voice=Cheezy line]You stole my heart.  [/voice]



I'm sorry. I can't help it with all the kissing. My mom told me it’s polite, so I've been hooked on it since I was 16.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Well you know what they say; a hare and her money are soon parted.






Desert Hare said:


> I'm sorry. I can't help it with all the kissing. My mom told me it’s polite, so I've been hooked on it since I was 16.



I guess getting hooked on kissing is better than getting hooked on other things.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Desert Hare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know what they say; a hare and her money are soon parted.
Click to expand...







Watchoo you talkin' bout fool?



Aeson said:


> I guess getting hooked on kissing is better than getting hooked on other things.







Indeed.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> I'm sorry. I can't help it with all the kissing. My mom told me it’s polite, so I've been hooked on it since I was 16.



I got hooked on phonics*.  But I've been clean for a couple of years now.  Thanks to the methadone.


*okay, not really.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Watchoo you talkin' bout fool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.









hafrogman said:


> I got hooked on phonics*.  But I've been clean for a couple of years now.  Thanks to the methadone.
> 
> 
> *okay, not really.



It didn't work for you?


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> I got hooked on phonics*.  But I've been clean for a couple of years now.  Thanks to the methadone.
> 
> 
> *okay, not really.








Hekt en phonicks workt fer mi.​


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Hekt en phonicks workt fer mi.​



You're on a roll tonight, sweets.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> You're on a roll tonight, sweets.








Hey, you know it.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Hey, you know it.



I knew you were a guy.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I knew you were a guy.




I'm not a guy, I've got all the female parts to prove it. Have you not seen Planes, Trains & Automobiles? John Candy actually does say that line as Del Griffith.


----------



## Aeson

I'm going to finish watching Heroes then toddle off to bed. 

They're showing the new Trek trailer.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I'm not a guy, I've got all the female parts to prove it. Have you not seen Planes, Trains & Automobiles? John Candy actually does say that line as Del Griffith.



Actually I've never seen it. Well a scene here or there.

I'm fighting the urge to request pictures to prove your claim of such possessions.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Actually I've never seen it. Well a scene here or there.



Well, if you like Steve Martin and comedy, it's a really good watch. Hmm, just talking about it makes me want to watch it again. 



Aeson said:


> I'm fighting the urge to request pictures to prove your claim of such possessions.



Please, I'm just not comfortable with posting pictures of myself online.


----------



## Desert Hare

I frickin' hate Daylight Savings.  

Why don't they just abolish it already?


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Please, I'm just not comfortable with posting pictures of myself online.



I know how my pictures were used online by others so I don't take asking to see other people's pictures lightly. I also never let anyone else see them if I'm trusted with them.


Desert Hare said:


> I frickin' hate Daylight Savings.
> 
> Why don't they just abolish it already?



Did you miss Heroes?


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Did you miss Heroes?




No, I don't watch Heroes. I tried to get into it, even gave the new season a 3 episode shadow of a doubt, but I just couldn't stay interested.

I've got a bunch clocks that need to be reset. I've got 6 digital clocks at my desk  (one for each time zone in the continental US + 1 for AZ), 1 at my nightstand and one at my end table near the door. Plus my DVD Player/VHS recorder.  

Too much resetting. 

And before you ask why I have all the clocks for my desk, it's because I need to know the time so that I can do what I need to do to keep the paychecks coming.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tosses a frag grenade...


Desert Hare said:


> Watchoo you talkin' bout fool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.



*KA BOOM!*


Desert Hare said:


> Hey, you know it.




BOOM head shot!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Soorry...  I was playing call of duty, so I've gotten into a happen of shooting whenever a head pops out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> *gives all the men in the hive a kiss on the cheek*




Awe...   The cheeky bunny never gives me a kiss..


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Awe...   The cheeky bunny never gives me a kiss..




*gives Relique a kiss on his cheek*


----------



## Desert Hare

*cantaloop playing on her discman*

Yeah, yeah, yeah

Whats that?

Yeah, yeah, yeah

funky, funky


 God I love this song.


----------



## Relique du Madde

desert hare said:


> *gives relique a kiss on his cheek*




woot!


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> woot!




*gives Relique a kiss on his other cheek*


----------



## Desert Hare

The hive has gone and left me lonely.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I was posting in my superhero pbp.  Heh heh..  Shayuri's character ticked one of the bad guys into killing the other (badguy friendly fire critical hits ftw!).


----------



## The_Warlock

Daylight savings time plus the remnants of a cold which leaves you with a lethargic feeling for a week or two after it's over are NOT a good combo.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Daylight savings time plus the remnants of a cold which leaves you with a lethargic feeling for a week or two after it's over are NOT a good combo.




Yeah, no kidding.


----------



## Desert Hare

Mmmm.....Black silk coffee.


----------



## The_Warlock

Double post on coffee - you must really like it.  [Which disappeared after I wrote this - WEIRD]

I'm tired but not quite sleepy, and should go to bed. But am not quite sleepy.

Blargh!


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Double post on coffee - you must really like it.



I love coffee. Consider me the average Finn where coffee is concerned. 

Yeah, it's a little after 1:00 am here, but so what. Coffee only keeps me wired for a 2-3 hours anyway. I don't mind being up til 5am anyway; I love sunrises. I wish they could last all day.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, I'd rather stay up to see the dawn, than wake up at dawn. Though really, morning in my opinion shouldn't start until 10, and noon would be better.

And in any case, staying up til morning would seriously impinge on my ability to be functional at work. Thus, despite being a night owl, I do insure that I go to bed no later than 2a just to make sure I don't get my second wind and find myself unable to fall asleep.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> And in any case, staying up til morning would seriously impinge on my ability to be functional at work. Thus, despite being a night owl, I do insure that I go to bed no later than 2a just to make sure I don't get my second wind and find myself unable to fall asleep.




Part of my job is telecommunications. The other part is virtual stocking and shipping. 

So, I have to make calls; that I have to do within the business day, which varies on time zone. Thankfully, I do all my work from my room that I'm renting on this houseboat. It's not a lot of money, but it's enough to pay my bills and give me a little spenfing cash.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Part of my job is telecommunications. The other part is virtual stocking and shipping.
> 
> So, I have to make calls; that I have to do within the business day, which varies on time zone. Thankfully, I do all my work from my room that I'm renting on this houseboat. It's not a lot of money, but it's enough to pay my bills and give me a little spenfing cash.




Ah ha. Sounds interesting and convenient. 

I have a fairly standard 9 to 5 office, with tech after hours as appropriate (since sometimes you need everybody off the system), and freelance tech support on the side. 

So, sometime long evenings, but usually just a regular schedule I can plan life and relaxation around.

I think it's time to go, the cat is looking at me with the face of "Become my heating pad, House Ape!"


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> I think it's time to go, the cat is looking at me with the face of "Become my heating pad, House Ape!"




ROFL! *gives Warlock a kiss on the cheek goodnight*

Sleep well.


----------



## The_Warlock

Take care!


----------



## Blackrat

*Runs around screaming*
Coffee!!!!


Where's my morning coffee!!!!?



Ah, there it is.
*Settles down to drink coffee*


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *Runs around screaming*
> Coffee!!!!
> 
> 
> Where's my morning coffee!!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, there it is.
> *Settles down to drink coffee*




You're too funny.

*gives Blackrat a kiss on the cheek good morning*


----------



## Blackrat

I'm not funny!

*Goes to the corner to pout*
*Comes back and takes the coffee cup*
*Returns to the corner to pout, now with coffee*


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I'm not funny!
> 
> *Goes to the corner to pout*
> *Comes back and takes the coffee cup*
> *Returns to the corner to pout, now with coffee*




Okay, so you're not funny.

C'mere little rat, let me kiss you.


----------



## Blackrat

*Runs around the Hive, screaming, but carefully protecting the coffee*
AAHH!!! The vicious monster is trying to eat me!!!


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *Runs around the Hive, screaming, but carefully protecting the coffee*
> AAHH!!! The vicious monster is trying to eat me!!!




 I feel rejected that you'd think that about me. I'd never eat a living creature.

Besides of which, you're the one with the vicious looking avatar.


----------



## Blackrat

I'm not vicious, I'm cute, see?
*Blinks with wide puppy-eyes*

Now let me drink my coffee woman, then we can make out...


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I'm not vicious, I'm cute, see?
> *Blinks with wide puppy-eyes*
> 
> Now let me drink my coffee woman, then we can make out...




Okay, that'll work.


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, now I'm awake.

*Puts on lipstick and smooches the bunny*

Hmm... There was something wrong with that...
*Ponders on what went wrong...*


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Okay, now I'm awake.
> 
> *Puts on lipstick and smooches the bunny*
> 
> Hmm... There was something wrong with that...
> *Ponders on what went wrong...*




Most likely the lipstick.

I think that's my department.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh right... Should've used gloss, shouldn't I?


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Oh right... Should've used gloss, shouldn't I?




Or maybe moisturizer.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Desert Hare said:


> Or maybe moisturizer.




Why do I think of Doctor Who now, and why can't I find a youtube video to explain the association? (Stupid youtube, you should provide me with neatly cut scenes for everything I will ever think off!)


----------



## Desert Hare

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Why do I think of Doctor Who now, and why can't I find a youtube video to explain the association? (Stupid youtube, you should provide me with neatly cut scenes for everything I will ever think off!)




Hi Mustrum. How are things in Germany today?


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Hi Mustrum. How are things in Germany today?




Better than half a millenia ago at least


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Better than half a millenia ago at least




This is you trying to not be funny?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> This is you trying to not be funny?




 Chirp chirp chirp chirp


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> This is you trying to not be funny?




I wasn't funny. It was a serious statement. Germany was in quite an uproar in 16th century


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Chirp chirp chirp chirp



 Whats with the chirping?



Blackrat said:


> I wasn't funny. It was a serious statement. Germany was in quite an uproar in 16th century



Oh I know that, but Mustrum wasn't alive back then.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Desert Hare said:


> Hi Mustrum. How are things in Germany today?




I can't complain. I am "forced" to take a vacation soon, as I've still 2 free days from last year and they need to be used up before April.  I am still contemplating when, but I think I'll take the last days of March. 

I am currently sharing my flat with my sister who has an internship at a logical insurance company, and that will be over then. Free again!

(Not that my sister is really worrying me  )


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Oh I know that, but Mustrum wasn't alive back then.




Are you sure? 

He is a wizzard afterall. They are sneaksy folk...


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

*wanders off to find some coffee*

Come now, Blackrat, half a century ago (more like 60 years ago ) Germany was the Bombed


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> He is a wizzard afterall. They are sneaksy folk...




No no, that's just his handle/screen name.


----------



## Phaezen

Desert Hare said:


> No no, that's just his handle/screen name.




You mean he isn't the actual Mustrum Ridcully?  TEH CAEK IS A LIE!!1!One!!Eleven!


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> No no, that's just his handle/scrren name.




Pfft... And I'm the President of Kreplachistan 

Anyways, it's not my fault I've had to spend so much time studying the reformation and the subsequent schizm. It's all I've practically been reading about for the past two weeks.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Pfft... And I'm the President of Kreplachistan




And I'm really the First Lady.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Whats with the chirping?
> 
> 
> Oh I know that, but Mustrum wasn't alive back then.




The crickets are singing to you.


----------



## Blackrat

My baby sister sent me an email! That's the other sis' I've not heard of in half a year. Yeah, she's not baby anymore (22), but she is always my "baby sister" . Not to be confused with my "sis'" who I also hear about twice a year, nor my "little sis'" who is actually the youngest...

See, my family is very confusing too


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> My baby sister sent me an email! That's the other sis' I've not heard of in half a year. Yeah, she's not baby anymore (22), but she is always my "baby sister" . Not to be confused with my "sis'" who I also hear about twice a year, nor my "little sis'" who is actually the youngest...
> 
> See, my family is very confusing too




Is she hot?


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> The crickets are singing to you.




*kills the crickets with a flame thrower*

That ought to shut 'em up. I hate crickets.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Is she hot?




They all are .


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> My baby sister sent me an email! That's the other sis' I've not heard of in half a year. Yeah, she's not baby anymore (22), but she is always my "baby sister" . Not to be confused with my "sis'" who I also hear about twice a year, nor my "little sis'" who is actually the youngest...




 Wow. Do you have any brothers? Or are you the only male offspring of your parents?


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> *kills the crickets with a flame thrower*
> 
> That ought to shut 'em up. I hate crickets.




What's cooking?


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> What's cooking?




Charbroiled insects.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Charbroiled insects.




Any good?


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Any good?




Dipped in chocolate they can be.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Desert Hare said:


> No no, that's just his handle/screen name.



I am afraid, my dear, that you are not prepared for the truth.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> *kills the crickets with a flame thrower*
> 
> That ought to shut 'em up. I hate crickets.




You just made Confucius cry.


----------



## Desert Hare

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am afraid, my dear, that you are not prepared for the truth.




I define my own truth.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Wow. Do you have any brothers? Or are you the only male offspring of your parents?




You want to be confused?

-Two of those sisters are actually neither biologically nor legally my sisters. But they are real sisters nonetheless. There is also two more girls I occasionally call sister, but that's because more of how I feel for them.

-I only have one biological brother, but I do call a bunch of guys brothers, due to belonging to a "brotherhood". Actually, there is one girl in the brotherhood too, but I call her a brother too...


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> You just made Confucius cry.




Confucius is long dead. How can a dead person cry?


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> You want to be confused?
> 
> -Two of those sisters are actually neither biologically nor legally my sisters. But they are real sisters nonetheless. There is also two more girls I occasionally call sister, but that's because more of how I feel for them.
> 
> -I only have one biological brother, but I do call a bunch of guys brothers, due to belonging to a "brotherhood". Actually, there is one girl in the brotherhood too, but I call her a brother too...




You are a very unique individual.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> You are a very unique individual.




Want to be even more confused?

-Me and my baby sister have had a mutual crush on eachother for the past 8 years, but due to having grown up together, neither feels that it would be right... During some drunken revelry, we have ended up kissing, but that's the furthest it could ever go...


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Me and my baby sister have had a mutual crush on eachother for the past 8 years, but due to having grown up together, neither feels that it would be right... During some drunken revelry, we have ended up kissing, but that's the furthest it could ever go...




 Wow.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Wow.




Okay, I'll stop confusing you now.

Instead, I'll confuse a cat


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Okay, I'll stop confusing you now.
> 
> Instead, I'll confuse a cat




I'm not cofused, I'm just amazed.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I'm not cofused, I'm just amazed.




Okay, I'll stop amazing you then... It would turn into cocky bragging anyway once I'd move away from family issues


----------



## Aeson

I went to bed at 10pm and woke up at 4:30. I don't have to go for jury duty today so I'm going to meet my roommate for lunch and then I'm going for a walk here. the weather should be warm and sunny again but then the rest of the week will be cool and rainy. I figured I might try to enjoy it while I can.


----------



## Ginnel

*mopes into the Hive*

@*£$"#!!


Dam horrible feeling in my stomach, woke up and it was like everythings fine that lasted 5 seconds.
But I'm pretty much determined to keep on trying, but whether this is because this is out of fear that I will never love someone, out of fear for making such a nice person sad or because I think theres something there is unbeknownst to me.

*EDIT “I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear... And when it is gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear is gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain.”*


----------



## Aeson

What were your last relationships like? sounds like things have gotten physical with this one. Is it the first time? What sets this one apart from the others?


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> *EDIT “I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear... And when it is gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear is gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain.”*




_It is by will alone I set my mind in motion. It is by the juice of sapho that thoughts acquire speed, the lips acquire stains, the stains become a warning. It is by will alone I set my mind in motion._


----------



## Phaezen

*“Beer is the mind-killer. Beer is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my beer... And when it is gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the bebr is gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain.*

_It is by caffiene alone I set my mind in motion. It is by the bean of javathat thoughts acquire speed, the hands acquire shaking, the shaking becomes a warning. It is by caffiene alone I set my mind in motion._


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> *“Beer is the mind-killer. Beer is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my beer... And when it is gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the bebr is gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain.*
> 
> _It is by caffiene alone I set my mind in motion. It is by the bean of javathat thoughts acquire speed, the hands acquire shaking, the shaking becomes a warning. It is by caffiene alone I set my mind in motion._


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


>




Okay, I have to agree with you...


----------



## Aeson

Fringe is growing on me. I think the part that makes it different enough from The X-files is Walter and the humor. I never cared for X-files.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Fringe is growing on me. I think the part that makes it different enough from The X-files is Walter and the humor. I never cared for X-files.




And I am growing on Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> And I am growing on Aeson.



Like that parasite I just saw on Fringe? You're wrapped around my heart?


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> What were your last relationships like? sounds like things have gotten physical with this one. Is it the first time? What sets this one apart from the others?



Ok my first proper relationship was long distance, 2 and a half hours travel and it lasted about 6 months when I told her it was over...
....by email.....
....when she was out of the country....
....on another continent.

Yeah the email I got back was fun and the phone call as well.
Well we're speaking now and behaving like adults but I was young then around 20.
That relationship was physical the, apart from a drunken fling I don't remember she was my first, I've been physical enough times since then to realise it isn't the end all and be all and without a relationship to go with it while fun, its pretty much pointless.

This current one has gotten physical, although mediocre might explain my performance for our first encounter, I'm a trier and have no qualms in trying again practice makes perfect I've found 

I think you might be right Aeson that its nerves or more likely fear, I've found something I've never had before a woman I like in close proximity to me and my only similar experience of this is that I tell her its over and she gets hurt...a lot.

To be honest my post at the top of this page has helped alot and the horrible empty feeling in my stomach is disapating  So we'll see how this goes


----------



## Phaezen

*Woot new work pc, cause the old one died* 

*aaargh trying to retrain a pc to do things my way*


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Like that parasite I just saw on Fringe? You're wrapped around my heart?




That is how much I luv u Snookums.


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> *Woot new work pc, cause the old one died*
> 
> *aaargh trying to retrain a pc to do things my way*



*Watches ninjathulu dangling a carrot over one side of the monitor and waving a stick on the other*

hmm interesting


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> That is how much I luv u Snookums.



Think quick!

"Ye Lord, mask of blood and flesh, all creation, flutter of wings, ye who bears the name of man, Inferno and Pandemonium, the sea barrier surges, march on the south!"

Red Flame Cannon!


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Think quick!
> 
> "Ye Lord, mask of blood and flesh, all creation, flutter of wings, ye who bears the name of man, Inferno and Pandemonium, the sea barrier surges, march on the south!"
> 
> Red Flame Cannon!




*Weaves water around himself to protect himself*


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Ok my first proper relationship was long distance, 2 and a half hours travel and it lasted about 6 months when I told her it was over...
> ....by email.....
> ....when she was out of the country....
> ....on another continent.
> 
> Yeah the email I got back was fun and the phone call as well.
> Well we're speaking now and behaving like adults but I was young then around 20.
> That relationship was physical the, apart from a drunken fling I don't remember she was my first, I've been physical enough times since then to realise it isn't the end all and be all and without a relationship to go with it while fun, its pretty much pointless.
> 
> This current one has gotten physical, although mediocre might explain my performance for our first encounter, I'm a trier and have no qualms in trying again practice makes perfect I've found
> 
> I think you might be right Aeson that its nerves or more likely fear, I've found something I've never had before a woman I like in close proximity to me and my only similar experience of this is that I tell her its over and she gets hurt...a lot.
> 
> To be honest my post at the top of this page has helped alot and the horrible empty feeling in my stomach is disapating  So we'll see how this goes



It's hard for us to say your heart isn't in it. We're not you. This sounds like your first real grownup relationship and you're having a hard time dealing with it. 

Taking time seems like the best idea. Don't do something hasty. give it more time to see how things go. How long have you been together? Less than 6 months right? 



Galeros said:


> That is how much I luv u Snookums.



Slowly killing me?

Some times I wish you were a woman. lol


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Some times I wish you were a woman. lol


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> *Watches ninjathulu dangling a carrot over one side of the monitor and waving a stick on the other*
> 
> hmm interesting






I have a bucket load of autotexts, macros and templates which I use to keep my admin work to a minimum.  These dies with my old pc .  Trying to redo 5 years of collected stuff is annnoying


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> How long have you been together? Less than 6 months right?



Barely a month 

I make myself smile sometimes


----------



## Aeson

I just got off the phone confirming my pseudo-lunch date with my roommate. She's told me these aren't dates. When I said hello she said it was funny because she just called her voice mail to see if I had called. Odd timing.lol


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


>



I guess it doesn't matter. 

*kisses Galeros on the cheek*


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I guess it doesn't matter.
> 
> *kisses Galeros on the cheek*




Awww.


----------



## Phaezen




----------



## Ginnel

If this works out Aeson which has increased from 0% chance this morning to I reckon 35% I'll be calling either one of our two Cats Aeson or maybe the Irish Wolfhound 

EDIT I feel I must add that these animals only exist in potentia at the moment


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Like that parasite I just saw on Fringe? You're wrapped around my heart?





Galeros said:


> That is how much I luv u Snookums.



Hmmm, I wonder if we could get a shirt that said "I *glomp* <3"


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "I *glomp* <3"




That sounds squishy and messy - I mean, tackle hugging hearts? And think of the clean up bill...


----------



## Ginnel

Mr Glomp! loves the jobs you hate!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mr. Glomp...easy to trick into airlocks for quality space ejection.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> That sounds squishy and messy - I mean, tackle hugging hearts? And think of the clean up bill...



So that's a no on all-female naked mud _blood_ wrestling?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> So that's a no on all-female naked mud _blood_ wrestling?




That sounds much more organized, probably even has precedent among the Warhammer Fantasy Dark Elves. 

But just tackling hearts to give them a hug...I think it's a fetish fad that's just not going to be able to survive the poor turnout and FBI raids.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> If this works out Aeson which has increased from 0% chance this morning to I reckon 35% I'll be calling either one of our two Cats Aeson or maybe the Irish Wolfhound
> 
> EDIT I feel I must add that these animals only exist in potentia at the moment



Aww shucks, ma'am. It ain't nuttin. 

I can't straighten out my own love life. I don't know if I should try to do it for anyone else.  I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Aeson

I'm back from my afternoon outing. I had a great time at lunch. We laughed the whole time and almost ran out of time. I think she was a few minutes late getting back to work. I was going to play the big shot and pay for lunch. I opened my wallet and noticed my debit card was gone. I left it at home. She had to pay.  I don't feel too bad because she owed me money anyway.

I went for a 3 mile walk on the hiking trail and am now slightly medium well. Ok a little pink around the edges might be better.lol I had planned to go to a book store and look for some books on the way home but didn't have any money so I just came back. I might go back out later. all in all this was a good day.


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive!


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Evening Hive!



*kisses Phaezen*


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> *kisses Phaezen*


----------



## The_Warlock

You are in entirely too good of a mood.

Who are you, and what did you do with Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

How goes it?


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> You are in entirely too good of a mood.
> 
> Who are you, and what did you do with Aeson?



Maybe the sunlight agrees with me.


----------



## Aeson

I'm sure something will happen to cause me to go back to my dark brooding self. Then all will be right in the world again.


----------



## The_Warlock

Not too bad...though after the leg work, I can say that finding an alternative ISP for the business has shown me that my choices are between frustrating, suck, and snake-oil.

Our ISP has issues sometimes, and they don't actually have the weight to be an effective advocate for us to the infrastructure provider - which means when stuff goes wrong, we can commiserate with someone, but that doesn't actually speed resolution.

The telephone based ISP where despite the fact that they could hook customers with higher speeds for lower prices are refusing the loss leader option despite the billions they've raked in over the years from government grants that they haven't lived up to (says the FCC), and instead are selling access at premium prices despite being half the speed of the cable alternative.

Then there's cable which has high speed offerings for what seems a great price - until you talk with the rep and in passing they mention that all those prices on their website are actually promotional prices, not standard prices and you have to pay a little extra and sign a contract to lock in the price, otherwise they may, at any point, start charging you the actual price which is double what they have advertised. A "real" price that they have listed NOWHERE on their site or in their mailings or brochures.

So life is good, but as usual, I hate people and corporations.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> I'm sure something will happen to cause me to go back to my dark brooding self. Then all will be right in the world again.




At which point the HIve should organize a Commando Slap Team to paratroop into your domicile and slap some happy back into you and leave.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Not too bad...though after the leg work, I can say that finding an alternative ISP for the business has shown me that my choices are between frustrating, suck, and snake-oil.
> 
> Our ISP has issues sometimes, and they don't actually have the weight to be an effective advocate for us to the infrastructure provider - which means when stuff goes wrong, we can commiserate with someone, but that doesn't actually speed resolution.
> 
> The telephone based ISP where despite the fact that they could hook customers with higher speeds for lower prices are refusing the loss leader option despite the billions they've raked in over the years from government grants that they haven't lived up to (says the FCC), and instead are selling access at premium prices despite being half the speed of the cable alternative.
> 
> Then there's cable which has high speed offerings for what seems a great price - until you talk with the rep and in passing they mention that all those prices on their website are actually promotional prices, not standard prices and you have to pay a little extra and sign a contract to lock in the price, otherwise they may, at any point, start charging you the actual price which is double what they have advertised. A "real" price that they have listed NOWHERE on their site or in their mailings or brochures.
> 
> So life is good, but as usual, I hate people and corporations.



It sucks that there is a monopoly on it. You have one choice of each and that's it I assume. Sounds like the choice for now is to stay with what you have or at least go with the snake oil. They may provide the better service in the end. 


The_Warlock said:


> At which point the HIve should organize a Commando Slap Team to paratroop into your domicile and slap some happy back into you and leave.



If that team is lead by Goldmoon and made up of Desert Hare and Demongirl then you might be getting somewhere. I don't know if I'd let them leave though.

I had a good day. I haven't had one in awhile.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Maybe the sunlight agrees with me.



So I was all set and ready to rush off and create an alt-account named 'The Sunlight', just so I could reply to this message with a "No, not really."  I had my avatar and I knew what I was going to write in my sig, and everything.

Have they always restricted us to one account per e-mail address?  I could have sworn that you could have more than one, just for ease of keeping track of such things.  Damn.  I only have the one address. . .

. . . well, and my work address which I'm not going to use for registering a joke account for a gaming forum.

*sigh*


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> So I was all set and ready to rush off and create an alt-account named 'The Sunlight', just so I could reply to this message with a "No, not really."  I had my avatar and I knew what I was going to write in my sig, and everything.
> 
> Have they always restricted us to one account per e-mail address?  I could have sworn that you could have more than one, just for ease of keeping track of such things.  Damn.  I only have the one address. . .
> 
> . . . well, and my work address which I'm not going to use for registering a joke account for a gaming forum.
> 
> *sigh*



I've never created an alt for this site. I have for CM. One I used my normal email and Spoony used it to out me. Others I used other email addresses. 

You know you've invited someone else to steal your joke, right?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I've never created an alt for this site. I have for CM. One I used my normal email and Spoony used it to out me. Others I used other email addresses.



Yeah, I know he did a lot to keep this site up and running, which I appreciate.  But he comes across as a real jerk a lot of the time.







Aeson said:


> You know you've invited someone else to steal your joke, right?



Meh, it was a joke with a very short half-life, I felt.  It hasn't been done yet, now it just won't be funny any more.  If I could have done a 5 minute turn around, it would have been great.


----------



## The Sunlight

Aeson said:


> Maybe the sunlight agrees with me.



 I can't say that I do. You have sunburn, you just don't know it yet.


----------



## hafrogman

The Sunlight said:


> I can't say that I do. You have sunburn, you just don't know it yet.



Wow, what an amazing coincidence that a new person should join ENWorld and the Hive just after we were talking about them earlier.

Welcome new Hiver.


...


Please note:  not funny.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I know he did a lot to keep this site up and running, which I appreciate.  But he comes across as a real jerk a lot of the time.



He's the alt master and was being accused of creating one or both alts that were being used. I even got neg-rep from Goblin Girl because she thought it was Spoony. He did it to clear his name.lol It just ruined everyone's fun.



hafrogman said:


> Meh, it was a joke with a very short half-life, I felt.  It hasn't been done yet, now it just won't be funny any more.  If I could have done a 5 minute turn around, it would have been great.



Some times the joke isn't worth an effort I suppose.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds like the choice for now is to stay with what you have or at least go with the snake oil. They may provide the better service in the end.




The end result will be staying with what they have unless they screw us again big time. If that happens, probably the snake-oil until something happens to open the local field. 



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I had a good day. I haven't had one in awhile.




It's about time!


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> It's about time!



Yes it is.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> He's the alt master and was being accused of creating one or both alts that were being used. I even got neg-rep from Goblin Girl because she thought it was Spoony. He did it to clear his name.lol It just ruined everyone's fun.



Fair enough, I suppose.







Aeson said:


> Some times the joke isn't worth an effort I suppose.



I often find that my jokes are only worth the effort to me.  If I'd pulled off the sunlight, I would have been giggling for hours.  But just me.


----------



## The Sunlight

hafrogman said:


> Wow, what an amazing coincidence that a new person should join ENWorld and the Hive just after we were talking about them earlier.
> 
> Welcome new Hiver.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Please note: not funny.



 Thanks. Good to be here.

What's not funny?


----------



## The_Warlock

> Please note:  not funny.




Please note...awesomely funny.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> It's about time!



Howdy-doody time?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Fair enough, I suppose.



Yeah if he wanted to clear his name. 


hafrogman said:


> I often find that my jokes are only worth the effort to me.  If I'd pulled off the sunlight, I would have been giggling for hours.  But just me.



Sometimes the joke is only funny to ourselves. I agree if you had pulled it off it would have been priceless.


----------



## hafrogman

The Sunlight said:


> Thanks. Good to be here.
> 
> What's not funny?





The_Warlock said:


> Please note...awesomely funny.



This is actually pretty impressive.  Either I'm wrong, or The Warlock has two browsers worth of funny leveled at me.


----------



## The_Warlock

You're wrong.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon has been known to create alts.


----------



## Phaezen

*eeeeek*

To continue a growing trend in the Hive I have a date on Thursday  

*panics*


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Dog Moon has been known to create alts.



He's also been known to not have posted in the Hive in a while as he got tired of slow ENWorld.

My suspicions are shifting.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> *eeeeek*
> 
> To continue a growing trend in the Hive I have a date on Thursday
> 
> *panics*



With Ninjathoth?

Okay. This is a way to bring me down.


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:


> *eeeeek*
> 
> To continue a growing trend in the Hive I have a date on Thursday
> 
> *panics*





Whatever you do, don't put butter in your pants.

Unless she tells you to, then panic differently.


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> *eeeeek*
> 
> To continue a growing trend in the Hive I have a date on Thursday
> 
> *panics*



Of course you do.

*goes and mopes*


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> He's also been known to not have posted in the Hive in a while as he got tired of slow ENWorld.
> 
> My suspicions are shifting.



Dog Moon posts but I think like some of the others he may have gotten tired of the giggity. 

Shining your light on me, detective?


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Whatever you do, don't put butter in your pants.
> 
> Unless she tells you to, then panic differently.



*Taking notes*

*removes butter*


hafrogman said:


> Of course you do.
> 
> *goes and mopes*



I'm still dateless. I had lunch with my roommate. The one that has no interest in me, remember? If I called it a date she would have corrected me.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> With Ninjathoth?



Cthulu dating?

Hmm, hey Phaezen.  When it comes to your new relations and oral pleasure, always remember to keep one question forefront in your mind.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I'm still dateless. I had lunch with my roommate. The one that has no interest in me, remember? If I called it a date she would have corrected me.



Yeah, I know.

But if I let the fact that other people were single stop me from being depressed over the fact that I am, then I'd be a lot more selfless than I am.  Mother Theresa, I am not.


----------



## The_Warlock

Hafrogman <-- To anyone reading this thread, we aren't with him, we don't know him, and we think he's weird, too. PS: But he has a way with the ladies, just let him put his hockey mask on first.


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> Cthulu dating?
> 
> Hmm, hey Phaezen.  When it comes to your new relations and oral pleasure, always remember to keep one question forefront in your mind.




  

and

rofl


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Cthulu dating?
> 
> Hmm, hey Phaezen.  When it comes to your new relations and oral pleasure, always remember to keep one question forefront in your mind.



Ladies first.


hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I know.
> 
> But if I let the fact that other people were single stop me from being depressed over the fact that I am, then I'd be a lot more selfless than I am.  Mother Theresa, I am not.



Phaezen is still single. It's one date. You think there will be more? Have you seen him? He's a chubby green ninja with tentacles. 


The_Warlock said:


> Hafrogman <-- To anyone reading this thread, we aren't with him, we don't know him, and we think he's weird, too. PS: But he has a way with the ladies, just let him put his hockey mask on first.



And he smells funny.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Dog Moon posts but I think like some of the others he may have gotten tired of the giggity.



Last time I saw, he commented on the giggity (which has actually died down a little of late), but said the real reason he was staying away was server issues.







Aeson said:


> Shining your light on me, detective?



Yup, yup.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's a chubby green ninja with tentacles.




Wimmens luv zee tentackles!




			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> And he smells funny.




Not for a hafrog, he doesn't. Never insult a frog's smell, or a man's smell, or anything in between - mostly because you would have had to cohabitate space to smell it.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Hafrogman <-- To anyone reading this thread, we aren't with him, we don't know him, and we think he's weird, too. PS: But he has a way with the ladies, just let him put his hockey mask on first.



Funnily enough, I do seem to have a way with the ladies.  Not all of them, obviously.  I haven't dated a great number of women, but I can conclusively say that of the women I HAVE dated, all of them were totally out of my league.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Ladies first.



 



Aeson said:


> Phaezen is still single. It's one date. You think there will be more? Have you seen him? He's a chubby green ninja with tentacles.




*shakes magic 8 ball*

Signs Point to Yes


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Last time I saw, he commented on the giggity (which has actually died down a little of late), but said the real reason he was staying away was server issues.



Goldmoon has only been gone a couple of days. It's going to die down when that happens. Give it time.


----------



## Phaezen

I am off to bed*, enjoy the evening Hive

*alone it isn't Thursday**
**Not that I am expecting anything to happen


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Wimmens luv zee tentackles!



I suppose they would.




The_Warlock said:


> Not for a hafrog, he doesn't. Never insult a frog's smell, or a man's smell, or anything in between - mostly because you would have had to cohabitate space to smell it.



I find the amphibian irresistible despite the smell. I couldn't help sharing space with him.

*kisses the frog* 


hafrogman said:


> Funnily enough, I do seem to have a way with the ladies.  Not all of them, obviously.  I haven't dated a great number of women, but I can conclusively say that of the women I HAVE dated, all of them were totally out of my league.



Are you a Blackrat alt? That's some bragging going on there.


Phaezen said:


> *shakes magic 8 ball*
> 
> Signs Point to Yes



Yes to what? More dates with her? That you're still single?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...all of them were totally out of my league.




Bah! Unless you are a pox covered, twistlimbed mockery of humanity standing 3' 2" with an unfortunate penchant for spitting when speaking through you blackened teeth.


----------



## The_Warlock

Off to tech...


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Phaezen is still single. It's one date. You think there will be more?



Yeah.  I only expect the worst for myself.







Aeson said:


> I find the amphibian irresistible despite the smell. I couldn't help sharing space with him.



I am simply irrestiable.  I am not, however, Robert Palmer.  


Aeson said:


> Are you a Blackrat alt? That's some bragging going on there.



Nah, Blackrat attracts all the hot women because of how he looks, I do it in spite of how I look.







The_Warlock said:


> Bah! Unless you are a pox covered, twistlimbed mockery of humanity standing 3' 2" with an unfortunate penchant for spitting when speaking through you blackened teeth.



. . . have you been watching me, again?


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Wimmens luv zee tentackles!




I find tentacles to be a major turn off.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> I find tentacles to be a major turn off.



They grow on you.


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> *eeeeek*
> 
> To continue a growing trend in the Hive I have a date on Thursday
> 
> *panics*



Woot!! I will share in your enthusiasm *High Fives*


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> They grow on you.




Maybe you, but not me. I like my men to be tentacleless.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Maybe you, but not me. I like my men to be tentacleless.



It wasn't meant to be a figurative statement.  More literal.

But obviously you're no child of the 80's.  Nobody who grew up on Maniac Mansion couldn't love tentacles.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> But obviously you're no child of the 80's.  Nobody who grew up on Maniac Mansion couldn't love tentacles.










Um, yeah. As evidenced by my birth date. I may have been _born_ in the 80s, but I _grew up_ in the 90s.


----------



## Blackrat

I'm an Illithid!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I'm an Illithid!



Illitharat?


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I'm an Illithid!




I'm a vorpal bunny!


----------



## Blackrat

_UFO: Afterlight_ is an awesome game. It catches quite well the mood of _Enemy Unknown_, to which it's based on, but has way better gameplay and totally badass graphics.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I'm an Illithid!




Where's your mind flair?


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I'm a vorpal bunny!




I thought you hadn't played FF12?


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I thought you hadn't played FF12?




No, but I have seen Monty Python's Search for the Holy Grail. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k6u6vEkhX0[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> No, but I have seen Monty Python's Search for the Holy Grail.




That ain't Vorpal Bunny. That's *The Killer Rabbit of Caerbannog*!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ugh.... I feel dizzy.  I was playing call of Duty, and unfortunately, the movement in that game tends to get me alittle motionsick (when I'm not doing split screen).


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Ugh.... I feel dizzy.  I was playing call of Duty, and unfortunately, the movement in that game tends to get me alittle motionsick (when I'm not doing split screen).




You don't want to be around me when I get motionsickness. I've got an easy gag reflex.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> That ain't Vorpal Bunny. That's *The Killer Rabbit of Caerbannog*!




Well, it's the unofficial name for it, which has been floating around for years.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Well, it's the unofficial name for it, which has been floating around for years.




Well, I don't approve.


(Name the movie reference?)


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> You don't want to be around me when I get motionsickness. I've got an easy gag reflex.



Then you really don't want a 14" lizard.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Then you really don't want a 14" lizard.




In that you are correct sir.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Ugh.... I feel dizzy.  I was playing call of Duty, and unfortunately, the movement in that game tends to get me alittle motionsick (when I'm not doing split screen).



When I played Halo 1 the first couple of times it seemed to cause me sleep problems as in couldn't sleep. A friend thought the game was rewiring my brain. Sensory input I'm not used to so the brain has to work differently to compensate. Interesting theory but I don't know if that is true. 



Blackrat said:


> Well, I don't approve.
> 
> 
> (Name the movie reference?)



Padme in Phantom Menace


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> In that you are correct sir.



I think in a past post you said something to the contrary. 


What do you think of Circvs Maximvs? Have time to check things out yet?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Padme in Phantom Menace




Cookie for Aeson.

*Gives Aeson a half-eaten cookie*

 Sorry about that, I couldn't resist tasting it...


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I think in a past post you said something to the contrary.



If you mean that certain piece of the male anatomy, I think I'd faint if I ever saw one over 14" long in its dorman state.



Aeson said:


> What do you think of Circvs Maximvs? Have time to check things out yet?



I only registered to be able to view the stuff over there, I have no intention of posting.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Cookie for Aeson.
> 
> *Gives Aeson a half-eaten cookie*
> 
> Sorry about that, I couldn't resist tasting it...




*gives Blackrat an uneaten chocolate truffle*


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

Desert Hare, don't knock the tentacles until youv'e tried them 

Once youve gone tentacled you'll never go back


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Cookie for Aeson.
> 
> *Gives Aeson a half-eaten cookie*
> 
> Sorry about that, I couldn't resist tasting it...



I hope you at least broke it off. I don't want a soggy cookie.


Desert Hare said:


> If you mean that certain piece of the male anatomy, I think I'd faint if I ever saw one over 14" long in its dorman state.



Contrary to what porn will have you believe, thankfully that is not possible. Not even possible in an awakened state. 


Desert Hare said:


> I only registered to be able to view the stuff over there, I have no intention of posting.



That's what they all say. You were better off not signing up at all.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Contrary to what porn will have you believe, thankfully that is not possible. Not even possible in an awakened state.



I've seen some pretty shocking stuff. You'd be amazed and what you can find on the yahoo image search.



Aeson said:


> That's what they all say. You were better off not signing up at all.



You forget, I took Iron Will as my 3rd level feat. I feel my threashold for 6th level coming on. I think Confident is a good choice of feat.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I've seen some pretty shocking stuff. You'd be amazed and what you can find on the yahoo image search.



Not everything is real.



Desert Hare said:


> You forget, I took Iron Will as my 3rd level feat. I feel my threashold for 6th level coming on. I think Confident is a good choice of feat.



We'll see.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Not everything is real.




Well, obviously. Since when is anime/manga/toon real?


----------



## Desert Hare

Gonna grab some grub. Be back in a bit.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Well, obviously. Since when is anime/manga/toon real?



I'm just saying there are claims of being real or photshopped pictures out there.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I've seen some pretty shocking stuff. You'd be amazed and what you can find on the yahoo image search.




And most of that is definetly photoshopped


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> And most of that is definetly photoshopped



Except for Blackrat. he's all real.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Except for Blackrat. he's all real.




I should hope so.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Except for Blackrat. he's all real.




I'm all real, but I don't make claims of delusional grandeour either


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I'm all real, but I don't make claims of delusional grandeour either



Oh no, you're not one for modesty.


----------



## Aeson

where are the women that really believe this? 


> t’s a common stereotype that gamers don’t get the girls. There’s more than a few things wrong with the assumption seeing as some gamers *are* girls, some gamers are gay, and many gamers do, in fact, have a special someone. But, let’s face it, plenty of players are total smarm-dogs who ruin the reputations of perfectly adorable people. So, for all of my favorite gamer guys, this is why I love you.
> 
> You know how to play. Too many of us grow up to define success rigidly: money, property, offspring, maybe a boat. But beyond advancing their careers and mastering the perfect Half Windsor tie knot, gamer guys understand that there is a time and place for play. In my experience, gamers are tops in sense of humor and imagination. Take, for instance, the _Left 4 Dead_ fanatic who helped me stake out the best place to defend against a horde of zombies at my Mom’s birthday party last week. Brilliant.
> 
> You know how to make a judgment call. I’m the kind of person who takes about three hours to decide what I want for dinner. That’s why I always appreciate the company of someone who will make quick decisions when they need making. A great gamer will size up the situation,
> 
> What are you in the mood for?
> 
> Something spicy!
> 
> Narrow the options,
> 
> Thai or Mexican?
> 
> Comida de Mexico!
> 
> And take action,
> 
> Get your coat.
> 
> Olé!
> 
> Knowing how to come through in any similar crisis makes you a hero to me.
> 
> You’re not too cool. Consider yourself a gamer? Then you’ve probably been called a geek. But in truth, most gamers I know are pretty together dudes. They don’t mind just being who they are and doing what they enjoy and frankly, that’s rare. In a world of people who listen to impressive music, enjoy impressive films, and drive impressive sport utility vehicles, I’m most impressed by a guy who likes who he is. Trust me, had it been around in the 1950s, The Fonz would have been down for some _TF2_ action, no questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like me the way I am. I’m just as geeky as you are, and you don’t mind a bit. Most gamers are much more accepting of others’ quirks and oddities, understanding that everyone needs a place to channel their inner-child. Furthermore, in my experience, gamer guys are more likely to prefer a down-to-earth girl with less makeup and more personality—probably because a pair of 6” Jimmy Choos and lengthening mascara aren’t very practical for a late-night _Katamari_ fest.
> 
> You’re so romantic. It’s hard to imagine in a world where Julia Roberts movies make or break the popular view of love, but the term romance classically refers to adventure. Gamers tend to get bored with the quotidian haze of modern life and look to games for excitement. Beyond that, they take the pursuit into the real world through an eagerness to try new foods, new activities, and see new places. Nobody keeps me on my toes like a true gamer.
> 
> Lastly but mostly, in my experience gamers tend to be a little timid when it comes to ‘fessing up. Even guys who seem like natural leaders or confidence kings in game are often humble and sometimes even shy in real life. That’s why it means so much more when you finally do come forward with your feelings. So to every silly, unique, and downright sweet gamer guy: you ought to know, you’re a catch!


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Oh no, you're not one for modesty.




No, but I'm also not one for overexaggeration. I am, afterall, fairly androgynous hormonally, and that has an effect on this matter. If I wouldn't keep a beard and shave my head one could easily mistake me for slightly masculine woman


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Contrary to what porn will have you believe, thankfully that is not possible. Not even possible in an awakened state. .




Supposedly Rasputin has one that big...


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> where are the women that really believe this?




I had to stop reading that 1/3 of the way through because it was starting to piss me off.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No, but I'm also not one for overexaggeration. I am, afterall, fairly androgynous hormonally, and that has an effect on this matter. If I wouldn't keep a beard and shave my head one could easily mistake me for slightly masculine woman



I'm sorry.



Relique du Madde said:


> Supposedly Rasputin has one that big...



That was his beard. get with the program, man.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Supposedly Rasputin has one that big...




Hi, Relique hon. 

*gives Relique a kiss on the cheek*

How's your morning?


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I had to stop reading that 1/3 of the way through because it was starting to piss me off.



Really? Don't agree gamers are good catches?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Hi, Relique hon.
> 
> *gives Relique a kiss on the cheek*
> 
> How's your morning?




Not really going well I guess..  I still have that nauseous motion sickness feeling from playing call of duty like two hours ago  : <


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm sorry.




Why? When I was more fit, it worked well for me . Girls tend to like beautifull guys .


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Really? Don't agree gamers are good catches?




No, I agree on that much. It's the judgment call stuff that put it over the top. The way I see it, the writer of the article was shoving indecisiveness down male gamers' throats.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Why? When I was more fit, it worked well for me . Girls tend to like beautifull guys .




For some reason the clique of women that I hang with like beatiful _toned_ bods. They don't even bother to check out guys that don't have musles.

I know it's a little shallow, but I really don't have any other female posse to run with, so I just put up with it.


----------



## Desert Hare

*phuzzles everyone in the the hive*


----------



## Relique du Madde

I personally don't like chicks who are "it's all about me, all the time" type.   One of the hostesses at my family's restaurant is like that.  She got mad with an X-bf because one day he decided to spend the entire day searching for an old ps3 racing game instead of spending it with her, shopping (for matching cloths for prom).   She was totally oblivious to why he would want to do that or why he didn't care about wearing matching clothing or even why he didn't want her to go out and force him to by and expensive outfit to match her.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> I personally don't like chicks who are "it's all about me, all the time" type.   One of the hostesses at my family's restaurant is like that.  She got mad with an X-bf because one day he decided to spend the entire day searching for an old ps3 racing game instead of spending it with her, shopping (for matching cloths for prom).   She was totally oblivious to why he would want to do that or why he didn't care about wearing matching clothing or even why he didn't want her to go out and force him to by and expensive outfit to match her.




High school chicks can be that way though. It'ds not until after they got some experience in the real world that they either decide to grow up or stay b*tches.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Why? When I was more fit, it worked well for me . Girls tend to like beautifull guys .



I know. That's my problem. I ain't beautiful.


Desert Hare said:


> No, I agree on that much. It's the judgment call stuff that put it over the top. The way I see it, the writer of the article was shoving indecisiveness down male gamers' throats.



I'm not sure about that. I think she was saying gamers can make decisions. I don't wholly agree with that because I can never make up my mind.lol I think except that part she was talking about me.lol I don't care about makeup or clothes. I looked at my roommate at lunch and thought she looked fine without all that goop.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> For some reason the clique of women that I hang with like beatiful _toned_ bods. They don't even bother to check out guys that don't have musles.
> 
> I know it's a little shallow, but I really don't have any other female posse to run with, so I just put up with it.




Here's a question, are those gals you hang with the type that would most likely let themselves go once they net a man (in other words, are they like 90% of all American women)?   I ask, cause I think that if you are a gal that is only interested in muscle men then you BETTER keep yourself fit and not put on any weight after you start seeing a guy.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> For some reason the clique of women that I hang with like beatiful _toned_ bods. They don't even bother to check out guys that don't have musles.
> 
> I know it's a little shallow, but I really don't have any other female posse to run with, so I just put up with it.



It's what they think is best. A beautiful body is something to aspire to and desire. Nothing wrong with that. Not everyone will have the perfect body and if you discount them then you might be missing out. It's their loss not the guy's. 



Desert Hare said:


> *phuzzles everyone in the the hive*



3 guys at once? You must be tired.


Relique du Madde said:


> I personally don't like chicks who are "it's all about me, all the time" type.   One of the hostesses at my family's restaurant is like that.  She got mad with an X-bf because one day he decided to spend the entire day searching for an old ps3 racing game instead of spending it with her, shopping (for matching cloths for prom).   She was totally oblivious to why he would want to do that or why he didn't care about wearing matching clothing or even why he didn't want her to go out and force him to by and expensive outfit to match her.



Sounds like a reasonable thing for them to do, if they were going to prom together. It's a special night for many. It's shallow if that is the reason he's an Ex though. 


Desert Hare said:


> High school chicks can be that way though. It'ds not until after they got some experience in the real world that they either decide to grow up or stay b*tches.



Same with men.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I'm not sure about that. I think she was saying gamers can make decisions.



Oh, well then I misinterpreted it.



Aeson said:


> I don't care about makeup or clothes. I looked at my roommate at lunch and thought she looked fine without all that goop.



I only care about clothes in so far as the wearer looks good in them. Wearing tight fitting clothes is only a good thing if you've got the right curves for it. I'm also a firm believer that the man makes the clothes, not the other way around. He has to wear something that he's comfortable wearing and looks good on him.



Relique du Madde said:


> Here's a question, are those gals you hang with the type that would most likely let themselves go once they net a man (in other words, are they like 90% of all American women)?   I ask, cause I think that if you are a gal that is only interested in muscle men then you BETTER keep yourself fit and not put on any weight after you start seeing a guy.



Actually, no. We try to have a scheduled work out at least twice a week and we also do exercise while home. I highly ever doubt they'd let themselves go if and when they net a man. I just said it’s shallow because there are some great guys out there that aren't ripped.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Here's a question, are those gals you hang with the type that would most likely let themselves go once they net a man (in other words, are they like 90% of all American women)?   I ask, cause I think that if you are a gal that is only interested in muscle men then you BETTER keep yourself fit and not put on any weight after you start seeing a guy.



I'd rather have the ones that already let themselves go. At least you know what you have.lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> High school chicks can be that way though. It'ds not until after they got some experience in the real world that they either decide to grow up or stay b*tches.




She's going to be a major castrating status seeking b*tch.  It's already there, and I'll only get worse (since she want's to become an "international buisness woman" and they all tend to be frigid and bitter since guys rarely wants them).


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I just said it’s shallow because there are some great guys out there that aren't ripped.



Some of them are even on the doughy side.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Sounds like a reasonable thing for them to do, if they were going to prom together. It's a special night for many. It's shallow if that is the reason he's an Ex though.
> .



That and because he didn't have a nice car.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> She's going to be a major castrating status seeking b*tch.  It's already there, and I'll only get worse (since she want's to become an "international buisness woman" and they all tend to be frigid and bitter since guys rarely wants them).



Has anyone told you that you have very low opinions of women?lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Some of them are even on the doughy side.




Or looked like they just escaped Auschwitz.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> That and because he didn't have a nice car.



Okay. She's shallow. Maybe she'll grow out of it.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Has anyone told you that you have very low opinions of women?lol




Realistic


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> 3 guys at once? You must be tired.



I'm getting there. Another hour and I'll be headed off to bed.

Sounds like a reasonable thing for them to do, if they were going to prom together. It's a special night for many. It's shallow if that is the reason he's an Ex though. 



Aeson said:


> Same with men.



Men are a little different. Some have what is known as Alpha Male Syndrome; they feel the need to be at the top of the pecking order and will do _*anything*_ necessary to stay there.

Others have what is known as The Peter Pan Complex. They don't realize that the world is bigger than their own life. Each person needs to hold themselves accountable for their actions. Negative actions can and do hurt others around them. Men like this that get married and have children are most likely to get a divorce imo.

Then there are those that combine the two. They are the ultimate self destructive types. 

Other men that evolve past their youth and embrace 'Emotional Economics' are wise enough to realize that they are but a single cog in the machinery of the world. Men that realize this can shine brightly and set an example of others or if they are blessed to be in a position of power and have the power to change things for the better on the whole or just in their community.

Of course there are some men theat are kind and gentle that only want the love a woman in their life above everything else.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Or looked like they just escaped Auschwitz.



You need a man with meat on his bones. If you can pick him up and carry him then he's not going to be much fun.


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> I just said it’s shallow because there are some great guys out there that aren't ripped.



Tis true *winks*


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Others have what is known as The Peter Pan Complex. They don't realize that the world is bigger than their own life. Each person needs to hold themselves accountable for their actions. Negative actions can and do hurt others around them. Men like this that get married and have children are most likely to get a divorce imo.



I know a guy like this. I don't expect him to get divorced anytime soon. Too much pride to let it fail when it already has.


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Tis true *winks*




Hello, wittle snookums.

*gives the kitty a kiss on the head*


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Then there are those that combine the two. They are the ultimate self destructive types.



Are you talking about me here?


> Of course there are some men theat are kind and gentle that only want the love a woman in their life above everything else.



I guess this is what I have become now. All the mistakes of my past have teached me that all I really need is:

-To love and to be loved in return
-To live in relative comfort
-"Ora et labora"


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I know a guy like this. I don't expect him to get divorced anytime soon. Too much pride to let it fail when it already has.




I said 'most likely'. Yes, some are too full on themselves or are zealots.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Of course there are some men theat are kind and gentle that only want the love a woman in their life above everything else.



Hey that's me.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I said 'most likely'. Yes, some are too full on themselves or are zealots.



Sounds like you've met him. he's a member of this board so I bet you might have.lol


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Are you talking about me here?



No hon, I haven't seen you or anyone else say anything that would support that about you.



Blackrat said:


> I guess this is what I have become now. All the mistakes of my past have teached me that all I really need is:
> 
> -To love and to be loved in return
> -To live in relative comfort
> -"Ora et labora"



Nothing wrong with that. IMO, that makes you a 22nd century person.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Men are a little different. Some have what is known as Alpha Male Syndrome; they feel the need to be at the top of the pecking order and will do _*anything*_ necessary to stay there.
> 
> Others have what is known as The Peter Pan Complex. They don't realize that the world is bigger than their own life. Each person needs to hold themselves accountable for their actions. Negative actions can and do hurt others around them. Men like this that get married and have children are most likely to get a divorce imo.



Peter Pan was an *******.   Captain hook should have hired himself a sniper or ninja before going hunting for lost boys.

  Anyways, I thought the peter Pan Syndrome was that they "never grow up"  ie, they never progress beyond an adolescent mind set and are totally irresponsible and dependent on others since they don;t want to face the world.   Or are pedophiles like Micheal Jackson.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Sounds like you've met him. he's a member of this board so I bet you might have.lol




I'm not sure if I have. You'd have to name a name.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Anyways, I thought the peter Pan Syndrome was that they "never grow up"  ie, they never progress beyond an adolescent mind set and are totally irresponsible and dependent on others since they don;t want to face the world.



Exactly. These types of men are still mentally children.



Relique du Madde said:


> Or are pedophiles like Micheal Jackson.



Judge not, lest ye be judged.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> No hon, I haven't seen you or anyone else say anything that would support that about you.




To be fair, I really used to be like that. All I cared about was me, myself and I, and I used to measure my worth by how many women I managed to make fall for me.

I'm not the same man anymore


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I'm not sure if I have. You'd have to name a name.



Not gonna happen. I'm just doing some bashing.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I'm not the same man anymore



Then that's all that matters. No sense in lamenting about your past. Just continue to be a good man.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Not gonna happen.



I figured as much.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Nothing wrong with that. IMO, that makes you a 22nd century person.




Could be. At least it makes me anything but 20th-21st century person. I like to think I would have lived quite a happy life in the medieval age, as long as the liege I would have served wasn't too cruel...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Judge not, lest ye be judged.




Don't need to, since the America's media already tried him and found him guilty of it (even though the courts did otherwise).


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't need to, since the America's media already tried him and found him guilty of it (even though the courts did otherwise).



Yeah, and how many innocent men need to be martyrs?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Could be. At least it makes me anything but 20th-21st century person. I like to think I would have lived quite a happy life in the medieval age, as long as the liege I would have served wasn't too cruel...




I would have loved to live in the old west... or the age of piracy.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> I would have loved to live in the old west... or the age of piracy.




Life's short, plunder hard.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Yeah, and how many innocent men need to be martyrs?




On the same token, how many guilty men must walk the streets because they were able to convince people of their innocence?


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> On the same token, how many guilty men must walk the streets because they were able to convince people of their innocence?




That wasn't really my point. My point is that not only is the media hanging that label on him, but you are too.

What if he really is innocent? Isn't it the purview of a divine being to judge him and not you? Yes, I know I'm atheist, but *shrug* what if?

Don't believe everything you see and hear. I refuse to be manipulated by the media or the government, which is why I take _everything_ with a grain of salt.


----------



## Desert Hare

I'm sorry if I chased you off Relique, or anyone else for that matter.

It's just that I don't like it when human beings hanging labels on others unless they specifically have the knowledge that certain transgressions are proven to be fact to them.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I'm sorry if I chased you off Relique, or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> It's just that I don't like it when human beings hanging labels on others unless they specifically have the knowledge that certain transgressions are proven to be fact to them.



You're a big meany. You ran everyone off.


----------



## Phaezen

Sadly I think that MJ is a victim of his lifestyle, and assorted paraistes who have abbused him as much as anyone else in the situation.  Is it possible that he did the things he is accused of, most probably, but I don't think he has been allowed to develop a normal moral compass.


----------



## Aeson

I'm trying to decide if I want to go back to work tonight or take some more time off. I only had jury duty the one day.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> You're a big meany. You ran everyone off.



 Sorry.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to go back to work tonight or take some more time off. I only had jury duty the one day.




Well, unless you absolutely need the money, I'd suggest doing whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Blackrat

So you take the "innocent until proven otherwise" aspect when dealing with people?

Heh, I think I'm right on the opposite. I think worst of any human being until I get to know them. I have more of a general "quilty until proven otherwise" attitude to my fellow humanity . I know what kind of horrors humans are capable of, and I know that every human really is capable to do them. So until I know personally that someone has a rudimentary ethics, I tend to believe any faults to be quite possible, if not even propable.

Yeah, I'm a cynic. I've told that before, haven't I?


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Well, unless you absolutely need the money, I'd suggest doing whatever makes you happy.



I'd be using paid time off. I get 20 days a year. It's what I use if I'm sick or take time off for vacations. So far I've used 3 of those 20 days. 2 this week. If I take the rest of the week I should have 14 days left for the year.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> So you take the "innocent until proven otherwise" aspect when dealing with people?
> 
> Heh, I think I'm right on the opposite. I think worst of any human being until I get to know them. I have more of a general "quilty until proven otherwise" attitude to my fellow humanity . I know what kind of horrors humans are capable of, and I know that every human really is capable to do them. So until I know personally that someone has a rudimentary ethics, I tend to believe any faults to be quite possible, if not even propable.
> 
> Yeah, I'm a cynic. I've told that before, haven't I?




I find assuming people are idiots unless proven otherwise helps keep my stress levels down


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> So you take the "innocent until proven otherwise" aspect when dealing with people?
> 
> Heh, I think I'm right on the opposite. I think worst of any human being until I get to know them. I have more of a general "quilty until proven otherwise" attitude to my fellow humanity . I know what kind of horrors humans are capable of, and I know that every human really is capable to do them. So until I know personally that someone has a rudimentary ethics, I tend to believe any faults to be quite possible, if not even propable.
> 
> Yeah, I'm a cynic. I've told that before, haven't I?



Just because they're capable doesn't mean they will or have.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> I find assuming people are idiots unless proven otherwise helps keep my stress levels down




Yes, that too


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Just because they're capable doesn't mean they will or have.




Exactly, that's what the "proven otherwise" part is for.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> I'm sorry if I chased you off Relique, or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> It's just that I don't like it when human beings hanging labels on others unless they specifically have the knowledge that certain transgressions are proven to be fact to them.




I was posting in my pbp game.  Blackrat's character was beating a corrupt swat officer senseless, while Ginnel's character is running around as the Road Runner.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Exactly, that's what the "proven otherwise" part is for.



I like to think that people are more capable of good than evil.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> So you take the "innocent until proven otherwise" aspect when dealing with people?



IMO, everyone deserves a shdow of a doubt.



Aeson said:


> I'd be using paid time off. I get 20 days a year. It's what I use if I'm sick or take time off for vacations. So far I've used 3 of those 20 days. 2 this week. If I take the rest of the week I should have 14 days left for the year.



Then go for it. Take the day off and do something fun. 



Phaezen said:


> I find assuming people are idiots unless proven otherwise helps keep my stress levels down



In my line of work (the telecommunications stuff that is) I find this to be helpful.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm a assume that they were both guilty and innocent in at least one alternating quantum time lines type.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I like to think that people are more capable of good than evil.



Aren't pastors/priests taught to keep this in mind anyway?


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm a assume that they were both guilty and innocent in at least one alternating quantum time lines type.




Don't try to scifi your way out of the situation. That's not a real answer. 

Deal with this reality before assuming there are any others.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Then go for it. Take the day off and do something fun.



That's what I'm thinking of doing. I even thought about going off somewhere for a couple of days. I just don't know where.



Desert Hare said:


> Aren't pastors/priests taught to keep this in mind anyway?



I don't know about that. I'm not a pastor or priest. I imagine they tend to look for the good in people. Doesn't help if they think everyone is bad.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Don't try to scifi your way out of the situation. That's not a real answer.
> 
> Deal with this reality before assuming there are any others.




"Marty, You're not thinking 4th dimensionally. "


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Doesn't help if they think everyone is bad.



Thats what I figured.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I was posting in my pbp game.  Blackrat's character was beating a corrupt swat officer senseless, while Ginnel's character is running around as the Road Runner.



What the?! The guy is still conscious! Damn irish bastard... 


Relique du Madde said:


> I'm a assume that they were both guilty and innocent in at least one alternating quantum time lines type.



Hmm, interesting take. But the question becomes: Is a person more often quilty or innocent when counted all the alteranative dimensions?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I don't know about that. I'm not a pastor or priest. I imagine they tend to look for the good in people. Doesn't help if they think everyone is bad.




That is assuming allot considering that one's definition of good an evil is highly subject to their own morality.  IF a priest was corrupt, then there is a chance that his views of good/evil are tainted.


----------



## Aeson

thinking of going off somewhere or even going out for a meal at 2am is something spontaneous that I'd love to be able to do with a girlfriend. I have interest in my roommate but since she has a daughter it would be hard for her to do things like that. I'd have to sacrifice that if I were with her. We would always be limited and tethered.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Thats what I figured.



that's not the same as believing people are sinners. Some belief systems teach all people are sinners. Some sins are more evil than others but they don't always mean that person is evil. 



Relique du Madde said:


> That is assuming allot considering that one's definition of good an evil is highly subject to their own morality.  IF a priest was corrupt, then there is a chance that his views of good/evil are tainted.



We're not talking about someone that is corrupt. In general they should be good and righteous. In reality not all of them are.


----------



## Desert Hare

Well folks, its time for me to turn in, so I'll see you all much later.


----------



## Ginnel

My ideal time to live in is now pretty much


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I like to think that people are more capable of good than evil.




Ah, but you have faith in humanity (which is good). 

I've lost mine 

Which is the reason of my cynicism.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> What the?! The guy is still conscious! Damn irish bastard...



Barely.  If he fails one save by 10 or more, he's out.  Right now he's fully into the toughness "death spiral" since he can make a toughness save (against Sven's attacks) is on a roll of 20.



> Hmm, interesting take. But the question becomes: Is a person more often quilty or innocent when counted all the alteranative dimensions?



That there is the dilemma since you would think that if someone might have a innate quality (ie innocence/guilt) which crosses over to most realities.  However, there is a chance that there are enough realities where that person didn't exist to cause there to be a fundamental balance in the expression of that quality.

I guess the best means to solve that question would be to ask Schrodinger's cat or flip a coin and determine the result by checking which edge touches ground first (heads, tails, or edge).


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> That there is the dilemma since you would think that if someone might have a innate quality which crosses over to most realities.  However, there is a chance that there are enough realities where that person didn't exist to cause there to be a fundamental balance in the expression of that quality.
> 
> I guess the best means to solve that question would be to ask Schrodinger's cat or flip a coin and determine the result by checking which edge touches ground first (heads, tails, or edge).




Wouldn't that make an interesting game idea. An interdimensional organization that hunts some ubercriminals across the dimensions. They determine that someone has done some heinous crime in most of the known dimensions, which is in their mind a good enough reason to punish the person in all dimensions, even in those where he is completely innocent...


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> thinking of going off somewhere or even going out for a meal at 2am is something spontaneous that I'd love to be able to do with a girlfriend. I have interest in my roommate but since she has a daughter it would be hard for her to do things like that. I'd have to sacrifice that if I were with her. We would always be limited and tethered.



Whether they are physical or emotional we are all tethered and bound by things 

I think you're better off keeping an open mind about things and seeing how it goes 



Relique du Madde said:


> I was posting in my pbp game. Blackrat's character was beating a corrupt swat officer senseless, while Ginnel's character is running around as the Road Runner.





Meepmeep!!


----------



## Shabe

I love coming here to get an update on my brother's (Ginnel, who I live with) relationship, I was wondering what his cryptic "its going alright" was about last night.

I have no easy answer for the doubt that springs in, I'm of the opinion to enjoy it while it lasts, if it is not enjoyable talk to her about it, don't keep it to yourself, that's the most destructive thing that can happen I think. I've been in a place where I stayed in a relationship because I just kept in mind the good times I had at the beginning without addressing the fact that I wasn't feeling much for the other person at that time, when it comes to light it's not pretty.

If possible don't try to fret about it, ask yourself what could make it better, maybe you could not see each other as often, absence does make the heart grow fonder, maybe there is nothing you can do, maybe it's just a temporary blip, perhaps you just want a bit of space, but if you've talked about it and she's understanding that it is not all happiness and roses from your side then well that's being grown up, be honest tell her what your feelings are, then it won't be as bad if anything does happen. 

I've had the same doubt about not being able to love anyone (maybe our genes are messed up), I say ^£$" it, go with the feelings you have, don't worry about it, if needs be get a bit of space so you can appreciate her again, leave it a couple of weeks or so at most if things don't change you need to talk, there is nothing worse than pretending to be happy for the other person's sake.

Most of all, good luck dude.

(Okay so I repeated my advice a few times (I think the third iteration is my favourite) and I've only had one relationship and I'm at the beginning of my second, but that is what I've learnt so far, feel free to ignore it).


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Wouldn't that make an interesting game idea. An interdimensional organization that hunts some ubercriminals across the dimensions. They determine that someone has done some heinous crime in most of the known dimensions, which is in their mind a good enough reason to punish the person in all dimensions, even in those where he is completely innocent...




Sir, I am intrigued by your ideas and would like to subscribe to your journal.


----------



## Ginnel

Shabe said:


> *Shabes relationship advice*



To be honest I thought you might have spotted something was up on Monday night, your twin sense ain't working too good 

But I'm looking at this thing logically and everythings been good, no bad stuff and I've been having fun.
You say go with your feelings but I don't trust mine  this feeling welling up in the pit of my stomach might be fear it might be the abscence of feelings/love for her, I don't know. It might be just natural feelings/programming going ha you've got one now get the rest sow your seed!

Although its good advice I don't want to discuss things with her, because I feel it won't recover from that.


----------



## Ginnel

*Kitty wearing Roadrunner costume*

Meowpmeowp!

*jumbled kitty mess wearing bits of tangled Roadrunner costume*


----------



## Shabe

Fair enough, I'll let you know how the commincating thing goes for me.

*an evil penguin pushes an anvil off a cliff*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> *Kitty wearing Roadrunner costume*
> 
> Meowpmeowp!
> 
> *jumbled kitty mess wearing bits of tangled Roadrunner costume*




Are you trying to distract us from your insecurities?

In that case: 
*looks for the Wil. E Coyote T-Shirt of his colleague"

Anyone remembers this quote: 
"That's your plan? Wil. E Coyote could have come up with a better plan!"


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Are you trying to distract us from your insecurities?
> 
> In that case:
> *looks for the Wil. E Coyote T-Shirt of his colleague"
> 
> Anyone remembers this quote:
> "That's your plan? Wil. E Coyote could have come up with a better plan!"



I have a feeling it was Xmen?

no distractions guv  just trying to make sure I wasn't holding up the Hive with serious stuff


----------



## Ginnel

Shabe said:


> Fair enough, I'll let you know how the commincating thing goes for me.
> 
> *an evil penguin pushes an anvil off a cliff*



And so we lay to rest today Wil.E.Coyote


----------



## The_Warlock

And so rises...

Undead Wil.E. Coyote!

Road runner braaaaaaiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnsssssss.....


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> And so rises...
> 
> Undead Wil.E. Coyote!
> 
> Road runner braaaaaaiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnsssssss.....




Undead Wil.E. Coyote (Ravenous Itelectualous Corpious)


----------



## Shabe

Phaezen said:


> Undead Wil.E. Coyote (Ravenous Itelectualous Corpious)




*Boulder rolls over the Undead Wil.E.Coyote*

On his Grave Stone is written "The R.I.C was rolled".


----------



## Phaezen

Shabe said:


> *Boulder rolls over the Undead Wil.E.Coyote*
> 
> On his Grave Stone is written "The R.I.C was rolled".


----------



## hafrogman

Shabe said:


> On his Grave Stone is written "The R.I.C was rolled".



People are just never gonna to give up that joke.
They're never gonna to put it down.
They're never gonna let it lie and
*sees a cake*
dessert, ooo!


----------



## Phaezen

Just cos I gotta


----------



## Ginnel

Anymore of that and Pepe's gonna smack you like a bad bad Donkey, okkkay?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa_HT9vQiLw]YouTube - Prawns from Space[/ame] 
at 48 seconds infact


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> I have a feeling it was Xmen?



I wouldn't know that it was in X-Men.

It was in FarScape, one of my favorite Sci-Fi shows. 

http://wavcentral.com/cgi-bin/log/l...5.186.65.233/sounds/televis/farscape/plan.mp3

Farscape - Wikiquote - Throne for a Loss.


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I wouldn't know that it was in X-Men.
> 
> It was in FarScape, one of my favorite Sci-Fi shows.
> 
> http://wavcentral.com/cgi-bin/log/l...5.186.65.233/sounds/televis/farscape/plan.mp3
> 
> Farscape - Wikiquote - Throne for a Loss.



Well another butch Austrailian guy (I was thinking wolverine) saying the line I wasn't too far off  I do remember it now  hohum I'll probably never get one of these quote things


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Well another butch Austrailian guy (I was thinking wolverine) saying the line I wasn't too far off  I do remember it now  hohum I'll probably never get one of these quote things



 Ben Browder is a butch American guy.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Whether they are physical or emotional we are all tethered and bound by things
> 
> I think you're better off keeping an open mind about things and seeing how it goes



 I know we're tethered by things already. I mean she has an 8 year old daughter that makes it hard to do things like that without much forethought. 

I'm keeping an open mind about things.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Your love life is better than mine. You have a girlfriend.




I need one too.



Desert Hare said:


> Me too. I think I need to cut back. I think 3 large cups is starting to get to me. I had my last cup 6 hours ago, but I'm still feeling its effects.




I love coffee...



Desert Hare said:


> Do you mean FF X-2 or FF 12?
> 
> Either way, I've never played any Final Fantasy after th 8th. The 3rd & 7th is my all time faves.




FFVII was the bestest evar!



Desert Hare said:


> Actually I think Dusk Til Dawn does fairly well in establishing the plot fairly quickly. It's one of my guilty pleasures.
> 
> 
> Yup, only films/movies. I am fairly picky are my tv programming though. I only have about 6 shows per season that I keep up with at most. Anything else I watch is repeats of older shows that have been long canceled (like Married w/ Children, Jericho, Outer Limits, Serenity, etc.).




I knew I like you! Serenity is amazing.



Aeson said:


> The court house is on the square in the middle of the city of Marietta. The square is a little park and round it are a bunch of old shops, restaurants, county buildings and a renovated theater. I had lunch at a Turkish place and ATE OUTSIDE IN THE SUN!!!! It's such a nice day I moved to a table on the sidewalk and had my lunch in THE SUN!!! I'm so pale I'm nearly transparent. I need to spend more time outside.




I need to eat more meals inside




hafrogman said:


> No, you're not. . . you're so far away. If you were right here I could reach out and touch you, and . . .
> 
> What? I've been at sea a LONG time.




Giggity?



Desert Hare said:


> I'm really happy. Can you tell?
> 
> Morrus finally activaed my community supporter account.





Congrats!


Aeson said:


> So you smile so much it hurts? That's not a bad thing.
> 
> If your heart isn't in it then it may never be. Of course I'm not a good one to ask relationship advice from. I've never been in one.




I'm not the best either



Desert Hare said:


> No, I don't watch Heroes. I tried to get into it, even gave the new season a 3 episode shadow of a doubt, but I just couldn't stay interested.
> 
> I've got a bunch clocks that need to be reset. I've got 6 digital clocks at my desk (one for each time zone in the continental US + 1 for AZ), 1 at my nightstand and one at my end table near the door. Plus my DVD Player/VHS recorder.
> 
> Too much resetting.
> 
> And before you ask why I have all the clocks for my desk, it's because I need to know the time so that I can do what I need to do to keep the paychecks coming.




I'm glad Zulu time never changes.



Desert Hare said:


> Mmmm.....Black silk coffee.




You tease.....



Desert Hare said:


> I love coffee. Consider me the average Finn where coffee is concerned.
> 
> Yeah, it's a little after 1:00 am here, but so what. Coffee only keeps me wired for a 2-3 hours anyway. I don't mind being up til 5am anyway; I love sunrises. I wish they could last all day.




Sunrises are pretty good here as well.



Aeson said:


> Goldmoon has only been gone a couple of days. It's going to die down when that happens. Give it time.




Awww, I hate to think it does when Im not here.



Desert Hare said:


> Then that's all that matters. No sense in lamenting about your past. Just continue to be a good man.




Agreed



Blackrat said:


> So you take the "innocent until proven otherwise" aspect when dealing with people?
> 
> Heh, I think I'm right on the opposite. I think worst of any human being until I get to know them. I have more of a general "quilty until proven otherwise" attitude to my fellow humanity . I know what kind of horrors humans are capable of, and I know that every human really is capable to do them. So until I know personally that someone has a rudimentary ethics, I tend to believe any faults to be quite possible, if not even propable.
> 
> Yeah, I'm a cynic. I've told that before, haven't I?




After all Ive seen, I agree.



Aeson said:


> I like to think that people are more capable of good than evil.




Not in my experience.


----------



## Ginnel

With all this talk about FF going about I'd just like to point out that the true ruler of the series is final fantasy 6, released as final fantasy 3 I believe in the USA.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I know we're tethered by things already. I mean she has an 8 year old daughter that makes it hard to do things like that without much forethought.
> 
> I'm keeping an open mind about things.



I was going for sage advice and ended up with condescending 

Oops sorwy


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello hive!

Back early! Dont you love when you find something in the first place you look for it?


----------



## hafrogman

Welcome back, Goldmoon.



Ginnel said:


> With all this talk about FF going about I'd just like to point out that the true ruler of the series is final fantasy 6, released as final fantasy 3 I believe in the USA.



In the end, I still hold the very first above all others in my heart.  Very first game I ever beat.

And red mage is a pimp.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Hello hive!
> 
> Back early! Dont you love when you find something in the first place you look for it?




Which, by definition, is also the last place you looked for it.

Glad to hear you are all in one piece.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Hello hive!
> 
> Back early! Dont you love when you find something in the first place you look for it?



Yeah, but things are only sometimes in the first place you look.  But they're ALWAYS in the last place you look.


----------



## The_Warlock

I was listeining to "Born Too Slow" when I posted - I now dedicate that song to hafrogman.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, but things are only sometimes in the first place you look. But they're ALWAYS in the last place you look.




Right, because only an idiot keeps looking after she's found it.

Thanks for the warm welcome guys.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Right, because only an idiot keeps looking after she's found it.




No, sometimes the perverse keep looking, JUST so they can say it wasn't in the last place they've looked.

Not that I have any experience doing that to tweak people.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Which, by definition, is also the last place you looked for it.



Sneaky ninja.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> No, sometimes the perverse keep looking, JUST so they can say it wasn't in the last place they've looked.
> 
> Not that I have any experience doing that to tweak people.




I'll try that the next time I _want_ to get shot at.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Sneaky ninja.




Me? Ninja?

Nooo. 

I'm more of a pirate with lots of ranks in stealth.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I'll try that the next time I _want_ to get shot at.




Now now, I said to *tweak* people. Tweaking is definitely not considered SOP in a live fire zone, unless you are watching a Charlie Sheen movie.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Me? Ninja?
> 
> Nooo.
> 
> I'm more of a pirate with lots of ranks in stealth.





A Pinja?


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> I was listeining to "Born Too Slow" when I posted - I now dedicate that song to hafrogman.



I don't think I know that one.

Born to be Bad.
Born to Run.
Born in the U.S.A.
Born in East L.A.
Born to be Wild.
Born to be Alive.


----------



## The_Warlock

Oh, and sorry I wasn't there for our Posting Conjunction! Prior Conjunction Commitments and all that.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Now now, I said to *tweak* people. Tweaking is definitely not considered SOP in a live fire zone, unless you are watching a Charlie Sheen movie.





Heehee, we do some pretty stupid things here, you might be surprised....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> A Pinja?




Or even a Nirate!


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> I don't think I know that one.
> 
> Born to be Bad.
> Born to Run.
> Born in the U.S.A.
> Born in East L.A.
> Born to be Wild.
> Born to be Alive.





Born for this
Born to fly
Born to make you happy
Born free
born on a bayou.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I don't think I know that one.
> 
> Born to be Bad.
> Born to Run.
> Born in the U.S.A.
> Born in East L.A.
> Born to be Wild.
> Born to be Alive.




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9MFrRyfQek"]Born Too Slow, by the Crystal Method[/ame]


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Or even a Nirate!




I dont know, _Pinja_ just sounds cooler.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Heehee, we do some pretty stupid things here, you might be surprised....




Tsk tsk tsk!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Born Too Slow, by the Crystal Method





I hate that I can never see the videos.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I dont know, _Pinja_ just sounds cooler.




Well, I'll bet the Pinja are naturally better at wrestling, just listen to their name. Nirate, however, a naturally irate, very good for the rant-based stand up comic routine when a distraction is needed rather than pure stealth.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I dont know, _Pinja_ just sounds cooler.



I'm not quite sure how this would work.  Wouldn't they be genetically incompatible or something?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Tsk tsk tsk!





Entertainment is usually in short supply here.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> I'm not quite sure how this would work. Wouldn't they be genetically incompatible or something?




Kind of like the way pig and elephant DNA just wont splice?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I'm not quite sure how this would work.  Wouldn't they be genetically incompatible or something?




On the contrary, the Pirate/Ninja crossbreed would be the most powerful expression of humanity ever. 

It's really the cultural issues that constantly get in the way.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I hate that I can never see the videos.



Dear Congressman,

Okay, I voted for the other guy, and I will next time, too.  But I still think that you should be aware of a dire situation that is developing in the middle east.  Goldmoon (who is a smoking hottie, btw) is totally being cock-blocked* when it comes to watching YouTube on military computers.

Is there really something more important that this bandwidth is being used for?  I say nay!  YouTube is a vital _viral_ part of American society, and isn't that what she's fighting to protect?  The right to watch stupid videos online should be right up there with "life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness".

Please do something about this.

kthxbai,
Yours faithfully,

John Roger Tyldesley, EIT


*figuratively speaking


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I hate that I can never see the videos.




PM links coming...


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Kind of like the way pig and elephant DNA just wont splice?



Nah, pink elephants were bred years ago.  It turns out that all you needed to do was get the pig really drunk.

I've known a few women like that, too.*


*Sadly, I haven't actually.  But I hear they exist.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Dear Congressman,
> 
> Okay, I voted for the other guy, and I will next time, too. But I still think that you should be aware of a dire situation that is developing in the middle east. Goldmoon (who is a smoking hottie, btw) is totally being cock-blocked* when it comes to watching YouTube on military computers.
> 
> Is there really something more important that this bandwidth is being used for? I say nay! YouTube is a vital _viral_ part of American society, and isn't that what she's fighting to protect? The right to watch stupid videos online should be right up there with "life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness".
> 
> Please do something about this.
> 
> kthxbai,
> Yours faithfully,
> 
> John Roger Tyldesley, EIT
> 
> 
> *figuratively speaking




Smoking hottie? I quit years smoking ago but thank you.



The_Warlock said:


> PM links coming...




I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Smoking hottie?




Maybe he just thinks you smoulder constantly.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Nah, pink elephants were bred years ago. It turns out that all you needed to do was get the pig really drunk.
> 
> I've known a few women like that, too.*
> 
> 
> *Sadly, I haven't actually. But I hear they exist.




I did that once a looong time ago.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Maybe he just thinks you smoulder constantly.




Is that a complement?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Smoking hottie? I quit years smoking ag



Good.







Goldmoon said:


> but thank you.



No need to thank me, just doing my duty as a concerned citizen.  I felt it was germane to the conversation at hand.







Goldmoon said:


> I'll check it out, thanks.



So, wait.  You can follow links to YouTube?  You just can't see embedded videos?  Whoops.  Wish I'd known that before I sent my letter off.  Now I'm just going to look foolish.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Is that a complement?




Assuming you haven't recently been hit with napalm, I would say so.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> So, wait.  You can follow links to YouTube?  You just can't see embedded videos?  Whoops.  Wish I'd known that before I sent my letter off.  Now I'm just going to look foolish.




No, I can download the actual flash video files with incredible ease, and repost them on a currently unblocked site.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I did that once a looong time ago.



You bred an elephant?    I mean, there's kinky, and then there's just, plain WEIRD.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Good.No need to thank me, just doing my duty as a concerned citizen. I felt it was germane to the conversation at hand.So, wait. You can follow links to YouTube? You just can't see embedded videos? Whoops. Wish I'd known that before I sent my letter off. Now I'm just going to look foolish.




No, I can't follow links either.



The_Warlock said:


> Assuming you haven't recently been hit with napalm, I would say so.




Well, Napalm sticks to kids, not Amazons.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Well, Napalm sticks to kids, not Amazons.




Ooooh, who applied the Scotchgard to you? That must have been a fun evening.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> No, I can download the actual flash video files with incredible ease, and repost them on a currently unblocked site.



Ah, well that's okay then.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> You bred an elephant?  I mean, there's kinky, and then there's just, plain WEIRD.




No, I had a drunken one night stand.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> Dear Congressman,
> 
> 
> Please do something about this.
> 
> kthxbai,
> Yours faithfully,
> 
> John Roger Tyldesley, EIT




and what of those with modems also..... please put through a stimilus plan for a morality improvement before I begin blowing up government buildings here in the US. 


PS- I am only kidding for those Spywaring my backside.


----------



## The_Warlock

Modem?!?!

Ouch.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> You bred an elephant?    I mean, there's kinky, and then there's just, plain WEIRD.




leave the repulicains out of it. No politics


----------



## megamania

The_Warlock said:


> Modem?!?!
> 
> Ouch.




Welcome to southern Vermont.  1960's phone lines....speed today... 21.6  Better than last time.  I was a flat 21.0 then.   Best speed in recent months- 26.4  I was a smokin' that night!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Ooooh, who applied the Scotchgard to you? That must have been a fun evening.




It was, first she cleaned me up with a bubble bath, then she rubbed oil all over me to smooth me out then she........she.........um what was I saying again?


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:


> ....speed today... 21.6




Ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch. I haven't had speeds that low since 97.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> It was, first she cleaned me up with a bubble bath, then she rubbed oil all over me to smooth me out then she........she.........um what was I saying again?




I think something about "smooooooooooooth"


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Modem?!?!
> 
> Ouch.




No kidding, Im in freaking Iraq and I have satellite....


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> Welcome to southern Vermont.  1960's phone lines....speed today... 21.6  Better than last time.  I was a flat 21.0 then.   Best speed in recent months- 26.4  I was a smokin' that night!



Wow, baud.  I haven't thought about baud in forever.







Goldmoon said:


> It was, first she cleaned me up with a bubble bath, then she rubbed oil all over me to smooth me out then she........she.........um what was I saying again?



I'm not certain, but I think it was something along the lines of "Hey guys, watch me torture these people on the internets."


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I think something about "smooooooooooooth"




*sigh* yes, women are so smooth.....

The guys keep trying to get me to "reset my clock" but I'm more picky than they are I guess.


----------



## megamania

Got my confirmation on the Def Leppard / Poison / Cheaptrick tickets.  Wife REALLY wanted to go (which surprises me) so I ordered them (using HER C Card... mine are maxed or have less than 50 dollars remaining.


Alas, it is also time to go.  Must to do and I am still dealing with this sinus cold which is thourghly kicking my backside.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Wow, baud. I haven't thought about baud in forever.I'm not certain, but I think it was something along the lines of "Hey guys, watch me torture these people on the internets."





Trust me, I tortured myself with that one. I really, really need a woman.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> *sigh* yes, women are so smooth.....
> 
> The guys keep trying to get me to "reset my clock" but I'm more picky than they are I guess.




Santana's "Smooth"   one of the wife's favorite songs to dance to.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> Santana's "Smooth" one of the wife's favorite songs to dance to.




It is a sexy song indeed.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:


> Got my confirmation on the Def Leppard / Poison / Cheaptrick tickets.




Enjoy your trip back to the 80s!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Enjoy your trip back to the 80s!




Hey! the 80's produced some of the best music known to man.


----------



## Wereserpent

Afternoon Hive.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Afternoon Hive.




Galeros! *Glomps Galeros*


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Galeros! *Glomps Galeros*




I Have Been Glomped!


----------



## The_Warlock

Now, if we dipped you in bronze we would have a statue to forever commemorate your glomping.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> No, if we dipped you in bronze we would have a statue to forever commemorate your glomping.




You would have to dip Goldmoon is bronze too.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> You would have to dip Goldmoon is bronze too.




But she's covered in Napalm-proof Scotchgard, she'll be fine....


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> But she's covered in Napalm-proof Scotchgard, she'll be fine....




But then we would be stuck together.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I Have Been Glomped!




Its a sign of affection.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> But then we would be stuck together.



You say this like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Its a sign of affection.




I know, I am the one who brought the Glomp to the Hive after all.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> But then we would be stuck together.




Slippery smooth scotchgard amazon, she'll be completely unstuck by the bronze. Just you, in a half-glomp pose, forever.


----------



## The_Warlock

We could then set you up at the entrance of every hive with a little plaque that says, "Hunger all who enter, for all the food has been eaten!"


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> You say this like it's a bad thing.




Well, I like Goldmoon but that would just be awkward.



The_Warlock said:


> Slippery smooth scotchgard amazon, she'll be completely unstuck by the bronze. Just you, in a half-glomp pose, forever.




Oh, I see now. I am reminded of when Hafrogman and I tried that.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> But she's covered in Napalm-proof Scotchgard, she'll be fine....




Still, molten bronze would probably sting a bit.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> I know, I am the one who brought the Glomp to the Hive after all.



The Bringer of Glomp.

All hail Galeros!

Hail!
Hail!


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> The Bringer of Glomp.
> 
> All hail Galeros!
> 
> Hail!
> Hail!




Or has the Hive merely been brought to the Glomp?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Still, molten bronze would probably sting a bit.




It'll just give you a reason to ask the cute comm officer if she could help apply the salve.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Oh, I see now. I am reminded of when Hafrogman and I tried that.



Ah yes, the first annual Hive marathon glomp competition.

I still maintain I could have won if it wasn't for those pesky kids, and their dog!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Well, I like Goldmoon but that would just be awkward.




Yes, yes just like me in my underwear.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Ah yes, the first annual Hive marathon glomp competition.
> 
> I still maintain I could have won if it wasn't for those pesky kids, and their dog!




Well, next time do not try to glomp a printer.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Yes, yes just like me in my underwear.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Yes, yes just like me in my underwear.




Wait, you are awkward in your underwear? I'm unaware of a Clutz by Underwear deficiency (except in 80s teen movies).


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> It'll just give you a reason to ask the cute comm officer if she could help apply the salve.




You mean the cute Helo Pilot. She's at another base.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Wait, you are awkward in your underwear? I'm unaware of a Clutz by Underwear deficiency (except in 80s teen movies).




No, I mean Galeros is embarassed by the thought of me in my underwear.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I have got to go. See ya in a few hours everyone!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> You mean the cute Helo Pilot. She's at another base.




I figured there was a cute "insert military position" somewhere nearby.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Well, I have got to go. See ya in a few hours everyone!





Bye Galeros!



The_Warlock said:


> I figured there was a cute "insert military position" somewhere nearby.




Perhaps, but I am actually very picky about who I lust over.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Perhaps, but I am actually very picky about who I lust over.




Well, naturally, but I still figured there'd be at least one possibility. 

I'm fairly picky as well, mostly in the "Must not be THIS Psycho to ride this ride."


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Well, naturally, but I still figured there'd be at least one possibility.
> 
> I'm fairly picky as well, mostly in the "Must not be THIS Psycho to ride this ride."




There is one girl I've seen here that was very pretty. She's about 6'2" and she's an Air Force cop. Brown hair and blue eyes.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, I just had to drive one of my coworkers home - her gastrointestinal system is in revolt. They don't know if it's her gall bladder, Crone's disease, or something else. But a half hour of vomiting is when her co-workers all look at her and say "GO HOME."


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Well, I just had to drive one of my coworkers home - her gastrointestinal system is in revolt. They don't know if it's her gall bladder, Crone's disease, or something else. But a half hour of vomiting is when her co-workers all look at her and say "GO HOME."





Ewwwwwww, puking.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Yeah, not pleasant. She's having a hard time of late, as this has just spiked on her, worse than her natural food allergies, and they don't have an answer from the initial round of tests yet.

We're all hoping the next round this week and next will get a resolution and treatment plan for her.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Yeah, not pleasant. She's having a hard time of late, as this has just spiked on her, worse than her natural food allergies, and they don't have an answer from the initial round of tests yet.
> 
> We're all hoping the next round this week and next will get a resolution and treatment plan for her.





Well I hope she gets better. Give her my best.


----------



## The_Warlock

We're all hoping.


On that note, I haven't taken lunch yet today, and I think I'm going to beat feet early.

Take care!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> We're all hoping.
> 
> 
> On that note, I haven't taken lunch yet today, and I think I'm going to beat feet early.
> 
> Take care!




See you later! Now I'm all alone....


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> See you later! Now I'm all alone....




*Taps Goldie on the shoulder*


*Scurries away*


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> *Taps Goldie on the shoulder*
> 
> 
> *Scurries away*





Careful Blackrat, sneaking up on me is a good way to catch an elbow or worse. 

How are you this evening?


----------



## Knightfall

Hiya!

Blackrat, how's it going?


----------



## Goldmoon

Knightfall said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Blackrat, how's it going?




Evening Knightfall.

Is your screen name by chance in reference to the Batman storyline?


----------



## Knightfall

Goldmoon said:


> Evening Knightfall.
> 
> Is your screen name by chance in reference to the Batman storyline?



Afternoon Goldmoon.

And yes, Knightfall does refer to the Batman storyline but also to this...

Knightfall


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive!

*returns to wondering why he can spend 10 hours talking to a girl, but stresses himself to death about going on a date with her*


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Careful Blackrat, sneaking up on me is a good way to catch an elbow or worse.
> 
> How are you this evening?



Lucky me that you're not the only one with military hand to hand training 
At least I could stop the initial elbow. That "worse" I'm not sure about... 


Knightfall said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Blackrat, how's it going?




Going to sleep now. Bye Goldie & KF. I'll be back in little over 9 hours


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Going to sleep now. Bye Goldie & KF. I'll be back in little over 9 hours



Later. That would be about Midnight my time.


----------



## Wereserpent

KABOOM!


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Evening Hive!
> 
> *returns to wondering why he can spend 10 hours talking to a girl, but stresses himself to death about going on a date with her*




hehe bizarre ain't it 

actually its because of all the hormones you got going on because your body is thinking about other things


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> KABOOM!




*kitty goes flying off into the air*

Waaaahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Desert Hare

Wow I get busy with work and the hive explodes with posts!


----------



## Desert Hare

Okay, *NOW* I'm done with work for the day.


----------



## Knightfall

Hi Desert Hare,

How's it going?


----------



## Desert Hare

Knightfall said:


> Hi Desert Hare,
> 
> How's it going?




Better now that I'm done with work. 

I went out to have luch with my parents today. They're really excited about Race to Witch Mountain and are going to see it on Monday. I've been invited. I'm not sure if I want to see it, but then again it's an opportunity to be with them.


----------



## Knightfall

Desert Hare said:


> Better now that I'm done with work.
> 
> I went out to have lunch with my parents today. They're really excited about Race to Witch Mountain and are going to see it on Monday. I've been invited. I'm not sure if I want to see it, but then again it's an opportunity to be with them.



Good to here.

I doubt Race to Witch Mountain is anything that I'd want to see. I'm goign to wait until I get some sense of the movie in the Media Lounge.

BTW, make sure you check out the OOC thread for my PbP game.


----------



## Knightfall

Well, that's it for me right now. I'm exhusted. 

I might be back in a couple hours but I doubt it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I like that whole trope about conversing with dieties... but I'm curious to see if Rev's "dream" fell along  the lines of that trope.    Course, it could be worse, he could be talking to Telitubies.


----------



## Blackrat

*Taps Relique on the shoulder*

I am the horror that phuzzles the Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

bad touch!


----------



## Blackrat

*Puts on eyeglasses*
*Hands Relique a voodoo-doll*

Show on the doll where the bad rat touched you.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *Taps Relique on the shoulder*
> 
> I am the horror that phuzzles the Hive!



*kisses all the men in the hive*

I am the bunny that kisses the hive.


----------



## Blackrat

*Runs away from the bunny!*

Coffee before smooching woman! Coffee before smooching! How come don't you remember that...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> *Puts on eyeglasses*
> *Hands Relique a voodoo-doll*
> 
> Show on the doll where the bad rat touched you.




Where on the doll is the soul?


----------



## Blackrat

*Hands Relique a needle*
You need this for that. Just poke it somewhere...

*Wonders if Relique will realise the voodoo-doll is made to resemble himself*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> *Hands Relique a needle*
> You need this for that. Just poke it somewhere...
> 
> *Wonders if Relique will realise the voodoo-doll is made to resemble himself*




*Takes the needle and pokes the rat with it*


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> *Takes the needle and pokes the rat with it*




*Reliques attack on the rat fails miserably that he accidentally attacks the hare*

OUCH! Careful who you're poking with that!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> *Reliques attack on the rat fails miserably that he accidentally attacks the hare*
> 
> OUCH! Careful who you're poking with that!




Want me to kiss the boo boo?


----------



## Blackrat

Did I already mention that _UFO: Afterlight_ is an awesome game? Well, it is 

I can't stand having to be at work for another 9 hours. The game just is frigging awesome. Terraforming Mars is so subtle that you only suddenly realise that; Holy Hell there's green on the planet and it has been gradually increasing without me realising it! And now there's a "sea". Granted, it's just a small blotch of water, but I imagine that once my terraforming progresses it will become a real ocean


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Want me to kiss the boo boo?




What I want is a frickin' bandaid. 

But, yeah I'll take a kiss too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> What I want is a frickin' bandaid.
> 
> But, yeah I'll take a kiss too.




*Gives her a scooby doo bandaid then kisses the boo-boo*


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> *Gives her a scooby doo bandaid then kisses the boo-boo*




Rooby rooby roo! 

Rut rot rappy roo.


----------



## Desert Hare

So Blackrat, is it kissing time yet?


----------



## Blackrat

*Sigh*
Women... Always with the demands...

Well okay then.
*Kisses bunny passionately*

Hope that satisfies your needs for a while...


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *Sigh*
> Women... Always with the demands...
> 
> Well okay then.
> *Kisses bunny passionately*
> 
> Hope that satisfies your needs for a while...




*sigh of contentedness*

Only until tomorrow my love.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

Oi you two get a room! Or atleast let me get the cameras set up


----------



## Desert Hare

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> Oi you two get a room! Or atleast let me get the cameras set up




*kisses Phaezen on the cheek*

Morning, cutie.


----------



## Phaezen

Desert Hare said:


> *kisses Phaezen on the cheek*
> 
> Morning, cutie.


----------



## Ginnel

.....Waaaaaahhhhhhh!!!

SPLUT!
















No kisses thanks, by the by


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> .....Waaaaaahhhhhhh!!!
> 
> SPLUT!
> 
> No kisses thanks, by the by



Aww. 

I love kissing the kitty.


----------



## Phaezen

*ding*

Ooooo my random timer has gone off, aaahhh randomly time for a new Avatar

Goodbye ninjthulhu, welcome Indythulhu Jones


----------



## Desert Hare

Phaezen said:


> *ding*
> 
> Ooooo my random timer has gone off, aaahhh rondaomly time for a new Avatar
> 
> Goodbye ninjthulhu, welcome Indythulhu Jones




I just noticed. Very cute. 

*kisses Phaezens avatar*


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> Aww.
> 
> I love kissing the kitty.



Sorry Doll, thats just the way I roll.

*Kitty jumps on to the back of a motorbike and rides into the sunset*


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Sorry Doll, thats just the way I roll.
> 
> *Kitty jumps on to the back of a motorbike and rides into the sunset*




*Waaaahhhhhhh* 

Come back, kitty! 

*runs after kitty until she can't run no more*


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Sorry Doll, thats just the way I roll.
> 
> *Kitty jumps on to the back of a motorbike and rides into the sunset*




You do know that that sunset is only a painting on the wall, don't you? Not to mention that the bike is only a model...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> You do know that that sunset is only a painting on the wall, don't you? Not to mention that the bike is only a model...




Drat he is on to us

*Switches off the fans*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just wanted to let you guys know that I'm awake and okay now. So, you can stop worrying. I'm still half out of it though, so I'm gonna take it easy and just watch some tv.

I will be back later, I promise.


----------



## Ginnel

No wayz!?

Sinfest

awwww


----------



## Ginnel

reveille said:


> just wanted to let you guys know that i'm awake and okay now. So, you can stop worrying. I'm still half out of it though, so i'm gonna take it easy and just watch some tv.
> 
> I will be back later, i promise.



 yahooo!!!!!!


----------



## Blackrat

Welcome back Rev


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that I'm awake and okay now. So, you can stop worrying. I'm still half out of it though, so I'm gonna take it easy and just watch some tv.
> 
> I will be back later, I promise.




*Woot!* 

Glad to see you back in the land of the awake, come back when you are feeling up to it!


----------



## Relique du Madde

WOOT!


Sooooo.... Rev.... Did you happen to pick up any odd bit's of info, like Edgar Cayce did,  while you were in the realm of dreams?


Oh... and if you're into keeping up with recent event's, I wouldn't.  The last two - three weeks would seriously make you wish you could systematically slap the sense into everyone in the US government, or at least slap them senseless. 

Oh yeah... nothing much happened in the Pbp..  just badguys being beaten up and killed.


----------



## Ginnel

I refer to my more dignified response in the Rev thread, go spend some time with your loved ones who have supported you there, we can wait a few more days for ya 

Maybe you could give them a phuzzle or two as well 

Phuzzling - in effect a hug with rubbing movements of the head like a cat may do, to show affection.


----------



## Blackrat

I want to cook or bake something special this weekend but I don't know what...

Any suggestions? Just no seafood or shrooms... Yegh


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I want to cook or bake something special this weekend but I don't know what...
> 
> Any suggestions? Just no seafood or shrooms... Yegh




Have a bbq... with a big-ass ribs and kobi beef.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Have a bbq... with a big-ass ribs and kobi beef.




Hard to do with the small stove I have...

Would require a good grill, and I don't have one...


----------



## Blackrat

Maybe I'll just make a cheesecake. That isn't too hard and will satisfy my baking spree...

A Baileys Cheesecake with chocolate cookie base...


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that I'm awake and okay now. So, you can stop worrying. I'm still half out of it though, so I'm gonna take it easy and just watch some tv.
> 
> I will be back later, I promise.



So good to have you back!


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> You do know that that sunset is only a painting on the wall, don't you? Not to mention that the bike is only a model...



Camleot!
Camelot!
Camelot!

. . . it's only a model.


----------



## Wereserpent

ZOMG YOU ARE BACK REVEILLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Hugs Reveille*


----------



## Ginnel

I've popped open a root beer someone brought back from the USA, it kinda tastes like slightly flat coke* with a dentists antiseptic aftertaste.

I was just craving for something which wasn't coffee or water 

Chocolate brownies are good for baking Rat 

I have a plan to go with chocolates and wine, possibly a flower to cheer up Charlotte she's a bit ill, oh and its a month since she officially declared me her boyfriend 


*I would have said Dandelion and Burdock if I thought any of you knew what that tasted like


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that I'm awake and okay now. So, you can stop worrying. I'm still half out of it though, so I'm gonna take it easy and just watch some tv.
> 
> I will be back later, I promise.





Glad to hear it!


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Lucky me that you're not the only one with military hand to hand training
> At least I could stop the initial elbow. That "worse" I'm not sure about...
> 
> Going to sleep now. Bye Goldie & KF. I'll be back in little over 9 hours



 Woohoo, the fight it on!




Desert Hare said:


> OUCH! Careful who you're poking with that!




Giggity?



Desert Hare said:


> Aww.
> 
> I love kissing the kitty.





Giggity!


Reveille said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that I'm awake and okay now. So, you can stop worrying. I'm still half out of it though, so I'm gonna take it easy and just watch some tv.
> 
> I will be back later, I promise.




*glomps Rev* Awww, I missed you. I was so worried and Im glad youre OK!



Blackrat said:


> Maybe I'll just make a cheesecake. That isn't too hard and will satisfy my baking spree...
> 
> A Baileys Cheesecake with chocolate cookie base...




Tease!!


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Tease!!




Nah, I'll offer you some if you come by 

It's a tad cold here in Finland so I suggest taking a jacket along.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Nah, I'll offer you some if you come by
> 
> It's a tad cold here in Finland so I suggest taking a jacket along.




Well I spent this winter in several snowy locations so I have pleanty of cold weather gear. You have a hot tub yes?


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> You have a hot tub yes?




No, but I have a sauna


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> No, but I have a sauna




Its just not the same.


----------



## Ginnel

I can't believe I missed that said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *Desert Hare*
> 
> 
> _Aww. _
> 
> _I love kissing the kitty. _
> 
> 
> 
> goldmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giggity!
Click to expand...


*Rolls around on the floor laughing his ass off*


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Its just not the same.




Well ofcourse it's not. Sauna is much better. 

Bah, darned foreigners. Don't even understand what's good for you...


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> No, but I have a sauna



If you build the hot tub we will come!

Muppets in space again, Pepe the Prawn at his best!


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> *Rolls around on the floor laughing his ass off*




I was wondering if anyone would get that.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Well ofcourse it's not. Sauna is much better.
> 
> Bah, darned foreigners. Don't even understand what's good for you...



I understand breathing is good for me and that a Sauna doesn't let me do that 

Hot tub all the way!!


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:
			
		

> A Baileys Cheesecake with chocolate cookie base...




I make those, too. It's been a while though. They do seem to be good for capturing hungry women.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Well ofcourse it's not. Sauna is much better.
> 
> Bah, darned foreigners. Don't even understand what's good for you...




I really prefer hot tubs actually. The warm water relaxes me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> I understand breathing is good for me and that a Sauna doesn't let me do that
> 
> Hot tub all the way!!




I personally prefer a slime bath.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> No, but I have a sauna




Yeah, I'm with Goldmoon - hot tub for the win. Sauna for the asthma attack.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> I really prefer hot tubs actually. The warm water relaxes me.




You should really try a well heated finnish sauna. It is the best relaxation method ever


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I make those, too. It's been a while though. They do seem to be good for capturing hungry women.




You can always capture me with a good cheesecake or a Guinness.



Galeros said:


> I personally prefer a slime bath.




All you have to do to get slimed is say "I don't know"

Obscure 80's reference FTW!


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> I understand breathing is good for me and that a Sauna doesn't let me do that
> 
> Hot tub all the way!!






The_Warlock said:


> Yeah, I'm with Goldmoon - hot tub for the win. Sauna for the asthma attack.




You guys have been to some poor, poor excuses for a sauna . Well heated to just the right temperature doesn't do anything for breathing .


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> All you have to do to get slimed is say "I don't know"
> 
> Obscure 80's reference FTW!




I do not know.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> You should really try a well heated finnish sauna. It is the best relaxation method ever




I suffered a lung collapse a few years ago. I'm not sure a sauna is a good idea.


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> You guys have been to some poor, poor excuses for a sauna . Well heated to just the right temperature doesn't do anything for breathing .




A Sauna would be too awkward for me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You can always capture me with a good cheesecake or a Guinness.




Feel free to show up, and I'll happily bake you one. 




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> All you have to do to get slimed is say "I don't know"
> 
> Obscure 80's reference FTW!




Nickelodeon, You Can't Do That On Television!


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> You guys have been to some poor, poor excuses for a sauna . Well heated to just the right temperature doesn't do anything for breathing .




See, it comes down to the following concepts for me:

Warm water is buoyant, soothes, and the jets massage muscles.

Steam burns and KILLS.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> A Sauna would be too awkward for me.




Is this Goldmoon's Underwear Problem again?


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> Is this Goldmoon's Underwear Problem again?




Similar.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> I suffered a lung collapse a few years ago. I'm not sure a sauna is a good idea.




Actually, it is not a good idea, it is a great idea . Contrary to what that warlock fellow seems to believe, sauna strenghtens lungs, helps for asthma and offers many more benefits. Just as long as it isn't heated up too much...


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> Actually, it is not a good idea, it is a great idea . Contrary to what that warlock fellow seems to believe, sauna strenghtens lungs, helps for asthma and offers many more benefits. Just as long as it isn't heated up too much...




No, no, contrary to what I've experienced. 

And yet most modern nations consider it bad form to allow me to kill someone who tries to prevent me from breathing.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> You guys have been to some poor, poor excuses for a sauna . Well heated to just the right temperature doesn't do anything for breathing .




Ok, If I'm ever in Finland, I'll look you up ans try your sauna.



Galeros said:


> I do not know.




Not close enough.


----------



## Blackrat

The_Warlock said:


> No, no, contrary to what I've experienced.
> 
> And yet most modern nations consider it bad form to allow me to kill someone who tries to prevent me from breathing.




Somehow, I get the feeling that you have either been to a turkish style steam-sauna, or to a sauna that has been heated up to well over 80C.

The ideal heat for sauna is around 70C, or 60C if you are a noob.

The humidity is an important factor too, and a sauna must not bee too dry, but it also musn't be very humid.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> Somehow, I get the feeling that you have either been to a turkish style steam-sauna, or to a sauna that has been heated up to well over 80C.
> 
> The ideal heat for sauna is around 70C, or 60C if you are a noob.
> 
> The humidity is an important factor too, and a sauna must not bee too dry, but it also musn't be very humid.




I'll vote for the second, since there were no Turks present (not even 182, 80s movie reference!).


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> A Sauna would be too awkward for me.




Heehee, the underwear thing? I'd be in a bathing suit.



The_Warlock said:


> Feel free to show up, and I'll happily bake you one.
> 
> Nickelodeon, You Can't Do That On Television!




Ill hold you to it!

Nice job with the reference


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill hold you to it!




You'll hold me to the cheesecake? That sounds awfully kinky....not that I'd mind. 




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nice job with the reference




It wasn't my favorite show on Nick, that was Mr. Wizard, followed closely by Dangermouse, but I did watch it.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that I'm awake and okay now. So, you can stop worrying. I'm still half out of it though, so I'm gonna take it easy and just watch some tv.
> 
> I will be back later, I promise.



Welcome Back, Reveille. As the thread's title says... The Hive will always be your home.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Heehee, the underwear thing? I'd be in a bathing suit.



No you wouldn't...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> You'll hold me to the cheesecake? That sounds awfully kinky....not that I'd mind.




Hmmmmm, perhaps.....


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> No you wouldn't...




Yes, I would. I dont get naked for just anyone.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Yes, I would. I dont get naked for just anyone.




Well then you don't get to go to the sauna 

On another thought, I dread the idea of telling my girlfriend that a hot redhead would be coming over to sauna. I might be forced to sleep on the couch...

And not for what you might think, but simply 'cause there isn't room in our bed for four...


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Yes, I would. I dont get naked for just anyone.



I will!!

Well unless the girlfriend takes objection which hopefully she will, I like a tiny bit of jealously from my girl


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Well then you don't get to go to the sauna
> 
> On another thought, I dread the idea of telling my girlfriend that a hot redhead would be coming over to sauna. I might be forced to sleep on the couch...
> 
> And not for what you might think, but simply 'cause there isn't room in our bed for four...




Four? You, your girlfriend and me makes three......I might get naked for HER if she's hot....and likes hot redheads....


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:
			
		

> ...but simply 'cause there isn't room...




This is why a guy I know used gymnastics mats and pillowtop foam to turn his entire bedroom floor into a bed.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> This is why a guy I know used gymastics mats and pillowtop foam to turn his entire bedroom floor into a bed.




Nifty idea.....Wrestling and playtime and easy clean up plus....no rugburn!


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Four? You, your girlfriend and me makes three......I might get naked for HER if she's hot....and likes hot redheads....



Have you not been listening to Rats tales of his girlfriends girlfriend and the number of hot redheads he knows?


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Four? You, your girlfriend and me makes three......I might get naked for HER if she's hot....and likes hot redheads....




And her girlfriend 

Both are hot redheads...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Nifty idea.....Wrestling and playtime and easy clean up plus....no rugburn!




Those were his primary objectives, as I recall.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Nifty idea.....Wrestling and playtime and easy clean up plus....no rugburn!



see its called carpert burn over here


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Have you not been listening to Rats tales of his girlfriends girlfriend and the number of hot redheads he knows?




Hey, I only know four hot redheads plus Goldie, and one of them isn't even talking to me anymore..


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> And her girlfriend
> 
> Both are hot redheads...




Um..... I am Soooooo coming to visit you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Hey, I only know four hot redheads plus Goldie, and one of them isn't even talking to me anymore..




Me and four other redheads in bed....a tangle of arms and legs and tongues....... I am going to have good dreams tonight!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Those were his primary objectives, as I recall.




Plus I can get a little rough if I want and its a soft surface...


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Plus I can get a little rough if I want and its a soft surface...




Damnit... Another woman with a klingon tendencies...


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> see its called carpert burn over here




Isnt it the same thing?


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Damnit... Another woman with a klingon tendencies...




Not really, I just like it rough sometimes.....I have to be in the mood...


----------



## Blackrat

My workday is almost over. Then I get to play _UFO: Afterlight_! Did I already mention it's an awesome game?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Plus I can get a little rough if I want and its a soft surface...




And there you go being spot on about his secondary objectives...


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Did I already mention it's an awesome game?




Yes.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> And there you go being spot on about his secondary objectives...




Hmmmm, maybe hes a male me?


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> My workday is almost over. Then I get to play _UFO: Afterlight_! Did I already mention it's an awesome game?




Did I mention I like cheesecake, Guinness and women?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Hmmmm, maybe hes a male me?




I would say he's probably more of a male opposite to you, with some very similar hinge points in the center of the psyche. chuckle.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I would say he's probably more of a male opposite to you, with some very similar hinge points in the center of the psyche. chuckle.




I think my psyche is unhinged actually...


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Did I mention I like cheesecake, Guinness and women?




Well, if you come visit, I can offer at least the first two


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> My workday is almost over. Then I get to play _UFO: Afterlight_! Did I already mention it's an awesome game?




So, you like it?


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Well, if you come visit, I can offer at least the first two




Only the first two? You can do better than that.....or do you want me to work out the last one for myself? Tell your girlfriends I can be very persuasive....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I think my psyche is unhinged actually...




Well, that means you can spin your mind a full 360...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Well, that means you can spin your mind a full 360...




Youre probably right since I can think about something for hours and wind up right back where I started.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Youre probably right since I can think about something for hours and wind up right back where I started.




At least you get to experience and enjoy all the different perspectives and points of view along the way.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> At least you get to experience and enjoy all the different perspectives and points of view along the way.




True, I am not close minded in any way. I am open to all perspectives.....at least I like to think so.


----------



## The_Warlock

It's nice to run into people with an open mind. I've met too many who closed the door, bricked up the frame, and broke the key.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> It's nice to run into people with an open mind. I've met too many who closed the door, bricked up the frame, and broke the key.




Given the choices, both lifestyle and career, I've made in my life I can hardly afford to have a closed mind.


----------



## The_Warlock

Understandable.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Understandable.




Besides, I'm a gal who likes options. Having an open mind gives me much more to choose from which allows me to have a much more varied personality.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Besides, I'm a gal who likes options. Having an open mind gives me much more to choose from which allows me to have a much more varied personality.




Without the unfortunate side effects of being schizoid or multiple personality disorder. 

On that note, I'm out of here!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Without the unfortunate side effects of being schizoid or multiple personality disorder.
> 
> On that note, I'm out of here!




Some would say the jury is still out on that. haha
Talk to you later 14' lizard.


----------



## Demongirl

Goldmoon said:


> Did I mention I like cheesecake, Guinness and women?






Blackrat said:


> Well, if you come visit, I can offer at least the first two




I'll one up you Blackrat, I can offer all three.


----------



## Wereserpent

Demongirl said:


> I'll one up you Blackrat, I can offer all three.




I can offer up all negative three.


----------



## Ginnel

Well single doesn't really have such a bad ring to it and I don't have a stomach full of horrible feeling that may or may not have been fear now 

*crys a bit*

Well I feel worse for her she didn't expect anything


----------



## Desert Hare

I think I've got a touch of food poisoning. I've already been in the restroom three times today. 

Feeling kind of weak too.


----------



## Ginnel

yoohooo anyone around? you don't have to reply to my depressing post


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> yoohooo anyone around? you don't have to reply to my depressing post




*Pets the Kitty*

I hope things will get better for you.


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> yoohooo anyone around? you don't have to reply to my depressing post




*glomps Ginnel*

Who's a cute wittle kitty? You are, yes you are.

*kisses kitty many many times*


----------



## Ginnel

Yeah Galeros!!

you da man 

tis tru' dat


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> *glomps Ginnel*
> 
> Who's a cute wittle kitty? You are, yes you are.
> 
> *kisses kitty many many times*



*falls over from the glomping*

Ooooff

*makes very half hearted attempts to deflect the kisses, Kitty's attempts inevitably fail*


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> *makes very half hearted attempts to deflect the kisses which inevitably fail*




There's no resisting my love, little kitty.


----------



## Desert Hare

I just had an urge to play Age of Empires. Will be back later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> I just had an urge to play Age of Empires. Will be back later.




*Blows up her town center with a Zerg rush of petards*


----------



## Ginnel

Summons Helena of Troy who charms all the peasants and then crashes the game....







....Oh wrong RTS


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> *Blows up her town center with a Zerg rush of petards*




ROFL!!


----------



## Darkness

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/252313-about-reveille.html


----------



## Aeson

Darkness said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/252313-about-reveille.html



I read that before you posted a link here. I'm speechless. I read some of what others said about it might be a hoax. It got my suspicions up but I couldn't think he would do something like that.

I've edited the first post. I'm thinking of editing the title but I'm not sure to what.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Well single doesn't really have such a bad ring to it and I don't have a stomach full of horrible feeling that may or may not have been fear now
> 
> *crys a bit*
> 
> Well I feel worse for her she didn't expect anything



I thought you were going to wait? what changed? I hope you made the right choice.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Aeson said:


> I read that before you posted a link here. I'm speechless. I read some of what others said about it might be a hoax. It got my suspicions up but I couldn't think he would do something like that.
> 
> I've edited the first post. I'm thinking of editing the title but I'm not sure to what.




That was a hell of a shock! I can't believe he did that to everyone, i've been really worried. If it was a joke it was an awfully cruel one.


----------



## Aeson

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> That was a hell of a shock! I can't believe he did that to everyone, i've been really worried. If it was a joke it was an awfully cruel one.



I wonder how far back it all goes. Is Mandy real? Did his grandfather and father really die?


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> I read that before you posted a link here. I'm speechless. I read some of what others said about it might be a hoax. It got my suspicions up but I couldn't think he would do something like that.
> 
> I've edited the first post. I'm thinking of editing the title but I'm not sure to what.



I cannot understand what Rev was thinking. I'm very disappointed in him. He must have known that behaving in such a fashion would get him banned if he was found out.

I know Piratecat so I have no doubt that he speaks the truth on the thread in General. Kevin is good, honest person.

I'm glad that Rev is alright, but I'm not sure if I can call him my friend anymore. I'm very confused right now about how I feel.


----------



## Knightfall

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> That was a hell of a shock! I can't believe he did that to everyone, i've been really worried. If it was a joke it was an awfully cruel one.



Agreed.



Aeson said:


> I wonder how far back it all goes. Is Mandy real? Did his grandfather and father really die?



Who knows? 

It would take a lot on his part for me to trust him again. EN World will feel different without him around, but I'll adjust.


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> I cannot understand what Rev was thinking. I'm very disappointed in him. He must have known that behaving in such a fashion would get him banned if he was found out.
> 
> I know Piratecat so I have no doubt that he speaks the truth on the thread in General. Kevin is good, honest person.
> 
> I'm glad that Rev is alright, but I'm not sure if I can call him my friend anymore. I'm very confused right now about how I feel.



I'm not sure how I feel either. I, too, am glad he's okay but am also hurt. Whether we admit it or not many of us get emotionally connected to those we spend time with one way or another. Here many of us are friends and care for one another. I don't know what kind of effect this might have on us.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> I'm not sure how I feel either. I, too, am glad he's okay but am also hurt. Whether we admit it or not many of us get emotionally connected to those we spend time with one way or another. Here many of us are friends and care for one another. I don't know what kind of effect this might have on us.



For me, it's about trust. Who else here might be shining us on?

Yes, it's a risk we take in participating in an open messageboard, but I'd like to think that long time members would behave appropriately.

Case in point, the Hive has gotten a little... too giggity for my tastes. The innuendo has gotten out of hand. How many of the newest Hivers are here just for the bawdy talk?

I guess this had made me more suspicious.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Well single doesn't really have such a bad ring to it and I don't have a stomach full of horrible feeling that may or may not have been fear now
> 
> *crys a bit*
> 
> Well I feel worse for her she didn't expect anything




*Slaps kitty on the back of the head*


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> For me, it's about trust. Who else here might be shining us on?
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a risk we take in participating in an open messageboard, but I'd like to think that long time members would behave appropriately.
> 
> Case in point, the Hive has gotten a little... too giggity for my tastes. The innuendo has gotten out of hand. How many of the newest Hivers are here just for the bawdy talk?
> 
> I guess this had made me more suspicious.



I've had my suspicions on several people lately. I wouldn't be surprised if we find out some folks here aren't who they claim to be. 

How many have we lost to the bawdy talk? It does seem that it's a bit much now.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *Slaps kitty on the back of the head*



We should get his brother to do that very thing.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I've had my suspicions on several people lately. I wouldn't be surprised if we find out some folks here aren't who they claim to be.
> 
> 
> How many have we lost to the bawdy talk? It does seem that it's a bit much now.




I have a feeling I should back off from talking so much personal stuff. First off, I know some of it sounds somewhat unbelievable. And second, the giggity is a bit too much here, and I seem to contribute to it sometimes...


----------



## Relique du Madde




----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> I've had my suspicions on several people lately. I wouldn't be surprised if we find out some folks here aren't who they claim to be.



It's possible... I guess. I don't want to accuse people of not being who they say they are but you never know. The Internet is a risky place to trust... it can get you burned.



Aeson said:


> How many have we lost to the bawdy talk? It does seem that it's a bit much now.



I cannot say for certain. All I can say is that I'm less inclined to participate in the Hive because of some of the sexual innuendo going on.



Relique du Madde said:


>



You said it!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I have a feeling I should back off from talking so much personal stuff. First off, I know some of it sounds somewhat unbelievable. And second, the giggity is a bit too much here, and I seem to contribute to it sometimes...



I'm not sure if we should not talk about personal stuff. It's part of what makes us who we are as an internet family. We felt we could trust* each other with details of our lives. We want to share our lives both good and bad with those we want to be in our lives. 

*Some of us trust more than others.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


>




Actually... Meh... I'm such a cynic that this whole revelation didn't even get an emotional response from me.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


>



No truer words have been spoken.


Knightfall said:


> It's possible... I guess. I don't want to accuse people of not being who they say they are but you never know. The Internet is a risky place to trust... it can get you burned.



I'm not going to call anyone out on it. I'll let them reveal themselves in time. They always do. For example. Froggy was right, I created The Sunlight alt.



Knightfall said:


> I cannot say for certain. All I can say is that I'm less inclined to participate in the Hive because of some of the sexual innuendo going on.



I never wanted anyone to feel excluded because of what was going on. I think it's one reason we haven't seen Darth K'trava in months. I also don't want people to feel they can't be themselves here. If sexual innuendo is a way of self expression for them then they should feel okay to do it.  It's a tight rope we walk.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Actually... Meh... I'm such a cynic that this whole revelation didn't even get an emotional response from me.



Are you a Darrin Drader alt?  If you are then I have to say I don't want anything to do with you anymore.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> No truer words have been spoken.
> 
> I'm not going to call anyone out on it. I'll let them reveal themselves in time. They always do. For example. Froggy was right, I created The Sunlight alt.




Yeah, okay, Logic was me . But I guess that was blatantly obvious anyway


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, okay, Logic was me . But I guess that was blatantly obvious anyway



Isn't it liberating to get this stuff out there?lol


----------



## Knightfall

My alt on here is Darkstar, but I never use it. Darkstar is my username on CM now.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Are you a Darrin Drader alt?



A who? I checked his profile page and it seems this guy is active member, but I can't say I remember ever seeing his posts about anything...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> A who? I checked his profile page and it seems this guy is active member, but I can't say I remember ever seeing his posts about anything...



Don't worry about it. Bad blood.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Actually... Meh... I'm such a cynic that this whole revelation didn't even get an emotional response from me.




That's a preemptive .  It's just bizarre.  I mean at the start of this whole thing my gf and I had an argument cause of her negative view of gamers in general.

If anything I'm more annoyed and I'm wondering *IF* this whole thing might have been planned by the mods (it's getting closer to April First), or if it was a cry for help or what.  It's strange, bizarre, and sort of funny in a perverse way.  I just hope that the backlash Rev faces isn't too great and I wonder if in the end, if it was all worth becoming a pariah.   I wish I knew what his original intention was...

I do give him props though.  What he did was really thought provoking in many levels.  Not only does it puts what he has previously mentioned to us into doubt. It also illustrates how isolated humanity has become from each other from the net and how that isolation creates vast oceans of uncertainty.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> That's a preemptive .  It's just bizarre.  I mean at the start of this whole thing my gf and I had an argument cause of her negative view of gamers in general.
> 
> If anything I'm more annoyed and I'm wondering *IF* this whole thing might have been planned by the mods (it's getting closer to April First), or if it was a cry for help or what.  It's strange, bizarre, and sort of funny in a perverse way.  I just hope that the backlash Rev faces isn't too great and I wonder if in the end, if it was all worth becoming a pariah.   I wish I knew what his original intention was...
> 
> I do give him props though.  What he did was really thought provoking in many levels.  Not only does it puts what he has previously mentioned to us into doubt. It also illustrates how isolated humanity has become from each other from the net and how that isolation creates vast oceans of uncertainty.



If it was an April Fools joke by the mods I don't think Rev could have been in on it. I don't think he's the type to keep something like that to himself. 

I think if anything it was a cry for help. 

isolated from each other from the net? Most of us live 1000s of miles from each other. Of course we're isolated from each other. That's why we meet up here.


----------



## Knightfall

Well, I'm out of here for now.











Those are my emotions right now.


----------



## Logic

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, okay, Logic was me . But I guess that was blatantly obvious anyway



The rat is being illogical. I have nothing to do with him!


----------



## Blackrat

Logic said:


> The rat is being illogical. I have nothing to do with him!




Ack! The Vulcan in my mind has come to haunt me again!
*Runs around screaming*


----------



## Aeson

Logic said:


> The rat is being illogical. I have nothing to do with him!






Blackrat said:


> Ack! The Vulcan in my mind has come to haunt me again!
> *Runs around screaming*



Talking to yourself is a sign of madness.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Talking to yourself is a sign of madness.




But the line of madness and genious is thin...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> But the line of madness and genious is thin...



In order for an Irishman to find his equal he is forced ton converse with the All Mighty.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> In order for an Irishman to find his equal he is forced ton converse with the All Mighty.




Must be the same with us finns 

Wasn't that from Braveheart? I'm not sure since it's been a long time since I last saw it.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Must be the same with us finns
> 
> Wasn't that from Braveheart? I'm not sure since it's been a long time since I last saw it.



Yes it is. I don't know if I have the correct quote but it's damn close.


----------



## Desert Hare




----------



## Relique du Madde

Ka blink


----------



## Desert Hare

What?


----------



## Aeson

Still doesn't change anything for me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just saw the results of the death match... gr...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I just saw the results of the death match... gr...



didn't go the way you hoped? Ares as the god of war might have a slight edge. Callisto similar thing.


----------



## Blackrat

Teal'c should've won


----------



## Relique du Madde

I was hoping it wouldn't come down to all Buffy or all Xena.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I was hoping it wouldn't come down to all Buffy or all Xena.



One fandom wins over another?


----------



## Phaezen

Meh

I have learned years ago not to get upset at stupid things people do on the intertubes. 

Maybe that is just a highly enjoyable date from last night that is speaking


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Maybe that is just a highly enjoyable date from last night that is speaking




Oh, tell me more...

No, on second thought, don't...

We really don't need anymore giggity


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Maybe that is just a highly enjoyable date from last night that is speaking



am I going have to slap you around for talking about it like I did Ginnel? The lonely loser gang doesn't want to hear it.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Oh, tell me more...
> 
> No, on second thought, don't...
> 
> We really don't need anymore giggity



I don't think there was any giggity to talk about. He's here with us and not with her.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I don't think there was any giggity to talk about. He's here with us and not with her.




Well it is 10:30am here, and some of us need that paycheck at the end of the month


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Well it is 10:30am here, and some of us need that paycheck at the end of the month



I got paid today and I've been out of work all week. Today's pay check was bigger than the last one. Thank you, President Obama.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I got paid today and I've been out of work all week. Today's pay check was bigger than the last one. Thank you, President Obama.




I just hope that more money doesn't mean more taxes.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I just hope that more money doesn't mean more taxes.



It means less taxes taken out. At least for now.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> It means less taxes taken out. At least for now.




Ah, okay. That's good to hear.


----------



## Aeson

I'm trying Ubuntu. It's taking some getting used to. One thing that bugs me is I can't get videos on Youtube to work on Ubuntu.


----------



## Relique du Madde

:^/  I feel like I'm in a fire fight...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> :^/  I feel like I'm in a fire fight...



voice an opinion that doesn't mesh with others will cause that. roll with the blow or get out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> voice an opinion that doesn't mesh with others will cause that. roll with the blow or get out.




Heh, the curse of not being a sheep is that you tend to be dangerous since your thoughts can provoke ire.

I wonder how much more dangerous I would be if I followed different path in my life, but then I realize I probably would be dead or I would have vanished off to somewhere in the world.  It's sort of expected though since if I were to give myself a DnD class (regardless of edition) I would be a rogue/ranger.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh, the curse of not being a sheep is that you tend to be dangerous. I wonder how much more dangerous I would be if I followed different path in my life, but then I realize I probably would be dead or I would have vanished off to somewhere in the world. It's sort of expected though since if I were to give myself a DnD class (regardless of edition) I would be a rogue/ranger.



I don't think those that felt for Rev are sheep. They showed concern for a friend and fellow community member. Laughing at it stung a little. Believing in forgiveness isn't being a sheep either. Many of us were hurt and are now questioning what we believed. That is hard to deal with. 

Just because you, Blackrat and Phaezen are all cynics doesn't mean everyone else is or should be. I imagine that many here are cynical which is a shame.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille. Later posts of "Mandy" made me suspicious, but I thought I shouldn't be so ... cynical and not assume malevolence. I am disappointed that it turns out to be a hoax - disappointed is a bad word here, since the alternative was actually worse. 



Knightfall said:


> I cannot say for certain. All I can say is that I'm less inclined to participate in the Hive because of some of the sexual innuendo going on.



Yep.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Reveille. Later posts of "Mandy" made me suspicious, but I thought I shouldn't be so ... cynical and not assume malevolence. I am disappointed that it turns out to be a hoax - disappointed is a bad word here, since the alternative was actually worse.



that is a good point. he could have been in a coma for real. I'm glad that's not the case. I still care about the big dummy.  I just wish he had come to one of us before doing something like this. Many of us have issues we've dealt with or are dealing with. We could have been more help like that. He didn't need to do this. 


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Yep.



why are you all such prudes?


----------



## Shabe

Aeson said:


> We should get his brother to do that very thing.




I'm not slapping him for that, I did the very same thing a few years back, only I made a mistake and waited a bit longer.

Personally I am still friends with the person I did that to, mind you I had known her for 3 or so years before hand.

Well you can always move on, as cliched as it sounds there are plenty more fish sea kittens in the sea. I really do believe there are tons of people you can fall in love with out there, the only question is finding one.


----------



## Blackrat

Shabe said:


> I'm not slapping him for that, I did the very same thing a few years back,




 Hah! I used to do that quite a lot and I'd still slap him. Just because it's fun to do so


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I don't think those that felt for Rev are sheep. They showed concern for a friend and fellow community member. Laughing at it stung a little. Believing in forgiveness isn't being a sheep either.  Many of us were hurt and are now questioning what we believed.



I'm not saying they are sheep because they were concerned.  I also was concerned.  The sheep are those who are falling into line behind the baning crowd just because they felt a little hurt.  Rev should be allowed once more chance, and at least one chance to explain his actions before we throw the switch.

The reason why I laugh at it because it was so twisted and surreal that I have to because its the cathartic thing to do.

If I vested all my positive feelings I aimed at Rev into pure negativity, like many of the people did, then what does that say about me?  What does it say about humanity?  It's almost like half the people here would rather condemn him then let him explain himself or even accept his apology?  What's worse is that they don't care how positive of an influence he's been to this community, they just want to see him burn because they were fooled or felt hurt.  That's not right.

A girl I once loved, did something like that with the help of my friends during the course of two whole f'ing months in my senior year of high school.  All of them were probably in on it.  EVERYONE OF THEM, or at least many of them knew what she was doing.  

I don't harbor any ill will towards her or them because of that set of lies she may have spewed because she eventually went clean and told me why they did it.  Which I respect her for (even though she later stomped on my heart). 

Who knows why Rev did it.  Maybe he wanted hope to know that if something happened we won't forget about him.  But at least he should be given a chance to explain himself without him being totally cut a drift and exiled.


----------



## Blackrat

Aw man: Ctrl+Alt+Del
So true


----------



## Shabe

Blackrat said:


> Hah! I used to do that quite a lot and I'd still slap him. Just because it's fun to do so




How can you laugh about such things, surely you need to keep some modicum of guilt for how you made the other person feel so that you can feel like you aren't a complete wretch.


Anyhow on other more cheery subjects, comic relief is happening in England where we all wear red noses and give money to charity! Some celebs climbed mount kilamanjaro and raised £1.5 million (of course it's not worth quite as much as it used to be).


----------



## Blackrat

Shabe said:


> How can you laugh about such things, surely you need to keep some modicum of guilt for how you made the other person feel so that you can feel like you aren't a complete wretch.



*Blinks*
Wow, you actually poked me to the nerve now... I am gratefull for that.

Sadly, you are right. I should feel guilt over my behaviour, but I do not. I only feel remorse for 2 girls, and that's because I actually cared for them. The rest were just toys for me. I feel bad for the way I used to be and what I did, but somehow I can't feel real guilt.

I need to contemplate this. It's rare that someone manages to say something that actually forces me to face myself. Thank you, truly...


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Actually... Meh... I'm such a cynic that this whole revelation didn't even get an emotional response from me.



Pretty much same here, I emailed my brother and my girlfriend (ex now) saying He's out of the coma but it might have just been a hoax.

I think he needs our support still, I wouldn't have banned him.

slapping me on the back of the head because I expressed emotion about my private life doesn't seem very fair to me but heyho, I quite like sharing with you guys but if this isn't an appropriate place I can cut it out.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> slapping me on the back of the head because I expressed emotion about my private life doesn't seem very fair to me but heyho.




Not because of that... It's because I consider you a friend, and I think that letting a girl go is always a bad idea on some level. Even if on most levels it's the right thing to do


----------



## Shabe

Relique du Madde said:


> Said sensible stuff




I must say I haven't invested any emotion into this, mainly because I didn't know what was happening, I got a slight commentary on it from Ginnel. 

I'm not a terribly emotional person, I try and keep a lot in to avoid burdening it on other people. Things like public displays of grief and hatred tend to annoy me, especially as they are usually encouraged by the media and a debate with facts is way more interesting to me. 

Something made him do it (even if that something is just because he felt like it), he should probably be given a chance to explain, no doubt he will explain it to someone else and they will post it anyway. 

People make mistakes, no one is perfect, people are all under different pressures.

If he is let back people shouldn't treat him any differently, not more friendly because it was probably for attention seeking in the first place, nor less friendly because he probably  doesn't need to feel any worse than he does.


----------



## Aeson

I said slap him because he let her go. Anyway, does she want to come to the states? I'm willing to take her in and help in anyway I can.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy crap, I said more sensible stuff?!?!  

Strange considering that on the About Rev  thread I was called out because I mentioned my being a discordian.  Maybe I should save my A material for that thread.


----------



## Ginnel

Oh! Oopps 

You owe me a few more slaps then I think I've finished it with every girl I've been out with except one  so thats like 5 or so owed


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, who's going to draw up the new Hive?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmm....  I say Shabe or *ME *


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Oh, who's going to draw up the new Hive?



Most of us have done one recently so it leaves goldmoon if she's about or I'm not sure who else.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmmm.... I say Shabe or *ME *



Bah a few wise words and some flattery and he gets to make a Hive feh I think you two should roll for it


----------



## Shabe

*toddles off to make his new home*


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Oh! Oopps
> 
> You owe me a few more slaps then I think I've finished it with every girl I've been out with except one  so thats like 5 or so owed



so are you going to give details? What made you go for it?

If this becomes a habit I may have to come over there just to slap you. I haven't even found one girl ever and you've had 5 or so.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Bah a few wise words and some flattery and he gets to make a Hive feh I think you two should roll for it




The emphasis was on "Me."  

However, I've been in the About Rev thread responding to people saying that Rev didn't pay a price for his wrongdoing.


----------



## Piratecat

Ginnel said:


> I think he needs our support still, I wouldn't have banned him.



I encourage you to email him.

And since we're at about 1000 posts, I'll close this.


----------



## Shabe

Relique du Madde said:


> The emphasis was on "Me."




*blinks*

Penguins are colourblind and are very poor at judging size, the underlining I just ignored


----------

